# For More Than Glory



## Emiricol (Sep 2, 2003)

The party has just boarded a ship bound from the only port city in Lorlynia to a point along the coast just south of a beseiged Elf city.


----------



## Emiricol (Sep 8, 2003)

Adventure Recap:  The journey was uneventful, and the ship offloaded in a hidden cove.  Valdir, an Elf, talked to some of the men taking supplies through the tree highway - though they were unable to take the party with them, they did give directions to follow a stream flowing into the cove, in order to locate the druid Lalyn.  Apparently, his animal spies and he could provide the party with guidance or intelligence on the Orc's disposition.

The other Elf also let the party know that the tribe of orcs infiltrating the border region in this area wore the symbol of a red hammer, and were known to be able scouts and ambushers.

Along the way, the party encountered two Large spiders, and after a short and tough battle, both spiders were slain.  In their nest was discovered hundreds of copper coins and a few of gold, amid the skeletons of a couple of elves.  Fleck the alchemist took two vials of large spider venom.

This then is where the party left off...


----------



## firehorse (Sep 8, 2003)

Valdir thanks Fleck for the use of a couple of his spare vials and ensures the tops are stoppered well before tucking the spider poison safely away in his belt.

After looking around at the damage caused by the two spiders, Valdir ponders out loud, "Well, should we stop here for now and recover our healing spells or continue on to the Druid's grove?"


----------



## Memnus (Sep 11, 2003)

"I think we should move on. Obviously the forest is not safe, and the druid grove will have protections against monsters like these." He indicates the crumpled spider corpses. Under his breath, he adds, "I hope." Louder, "Besides, the further we get, the sooner we get there."


----------



## firehorse (Sep 12, 2003)

Valdir nods his head, "I agree with your logic Fleck, it is sound"  He looks around to the others, "Any objections?"


----------



## Emiricol (Sep 15, 2003)

RECAP: The party travels upstream to find Lalyn.  The only encounter they had was a close one - a great brown bear drinking from the stream.  The party tried to go around, but Fleck's wagon just was NOT cooperating, and the bear charged the party, stopping a mere 20' away to rise up and bellow its challenge.

Fortunately, the group is a bit heavy with woodsie types, and was able to empathize with the animal to the point where it just went back to the stream, indifferent to their presence.

That afternoon they encountered Lalyn, and after a tense moment initially, were able to join him in his camp.  He refused to allow them to discuss their business that night, however, preferring instead to feed them and ply them with helpful teas, good ale, and a good night's sleep.  He also treated them to some imported oatmeal and also eggs, the next morning, and after a good breakfast they began their real conversation.

The elf could not confirm the rumors of newly discovered high magics from a hidden city in Lorlynia, but did confirm that many of the dead are rising again, and other undead wierdness, occurring in the Elf city of Idenynia and its surrounding territories.

Lalyn and the party eventually agreed to work together to escalate the raider warfare going on all around Idenynia.  The Druid's animal spies would enable him to pinpoint orc units of a size the party could handle, and he could provide them a relatively safe base of operations.  Thus the party awaits the next round of reports before setting out...


----------



## Memnus (Sep 19, 2003)

While Lalyn's scouts work, Fleck does what he can to help, but hs stature and skills are not very well cut out to be useful in a druid grove.  Instead, he tends to his cart, and keeps to his book, but his thoughts are clearly far away.

"Valdir... when did Lalyn say he'd have word back?"


----------



## firehorse (Sep 19, 2003)

Valdir shrugs, "I don't recall if he said 'when'.  I think we might just have to wait until the right opportunity presents itself and this opportunity is communicated to Lalyn."  Valdir seems to be lost in thought for a few seconds as he sips more of the herbal tea.  "Perhaps Lalyn can find you a war dog or pony that may be more suitable for what we are going to be doing soon.  Your cart may be a hindrance."  Again he pauses, then grins widely, "Or better yet, maybe a giant squirrel so you can take the high road with me."  Laughing, Valdir slaps Fleck on the back lightly.


----------



## Memnus (Sep 20, 2003)

Fleck flinches away from Valdir's touch, and shudders. "I don't ride.  But you're right, the cart would do more harm than good.  I'll have to walk... but I have ways of being faster than you'd expect, when I have to." He pages through his book, finds a certain page, and nods.

"Besides, I don't imagine a giant squirrel would appreciate being dragged from its hunt for giant acorns." He laughs, but breaks off half way, a new thought occurring to him, and he jumps up to find Lalyn and inquire after purchasing or acquiring the specific herbs for a familiar binding ritual.


----------



## Emiricol (Sep 20, 2003)

Lalyn says, "The herbs you want are readily available for trade or finding.  Among the Elves, they are prized and cultivated."


----------



## Memnus (Sep 21, 2003)

Fleck smiles and excuses himself, taking his walking stick and wandering to the outskirts of the camp.  Trusting the woodsmen and trackers to be able to find him if need be, he carefully combs the area, occasionally kneeling to grab a leaf or flower and gently tuck it into a pocket of his vest.  He remains out for most of the day, and finally returns at nightfall, barely acknowledging the others as he retires under his cart.


----------



## firehorse (Sep 22, 2003)

Valdir looks oddly as Fleck shudders and pulls away at the friendly gesture.  Then shrugs and shakes his head as the gnome trots off to find Lalyn.

He looks upward among the trees.  'How beautiful they are, better than I remember.  If I could but sing the trees into communion so they would agree to grow into shapes that could accomodate us both.  But, that is not my chosen path this life.'   

Shrugging again, Valdir finds a tall tree with boughs that are strong even far from the ground.  Climbing it, he finds a suitable set of boughs high up that give him a good view of the areas of the forest for a great distance from the camp.  Here, he starts manually coaxing branches through bending and weaving into a stand.  'We will likely be here a while, so I might as well set myself up with a suitable resting place.'

After several hours of the painstaking work, mainly due to wishing no harm on the tree, Valdir stands with hands on hips and surveys his work.  After a few minutes he nods his head approvingly of his new stand.  Climbing back down and then up again, he retrieves his equipment from the cart, including a extra quiver of arrows he made during his long stay in Mittendien.  Once this is done, he sits to rest and survey the land around him for several hours, taking in all the sounds, smells, sights and even the feel of the caress of the breeze on his face.  "Know your surroundings, completely."   his instructor used to say "That way, if something is out of place, you shall know immediately."


----------



## Emiricol (Sep 29, 2003)

Update:  The party received their first war information.  The elven druid, Lalyn, had a scout report that a band of some ten orcs had holed up in the caves of a rocky spire some 5-10 miles away.  The party advanced, and used the fog so prevalent in Lorlynia in that area at that time of year to launch a morning raid, when most of the orcs would be asleep.

 Care was required especially because reports had it that the orcs had at least two hostages, presuably elven or half-elven but not confirms.

 Using the fog and a couple judicious Obscure Vision spells,  the group was able to get up the rocky trail leading into the caves of the rocky spire, and Delwin was able to sneak up on the lone senty and slay him silently.  They then snuck into the cave, and despite a lack of complete silence, avoided alerting the occupants through a rough door at the back of the cave.

 At least, until the barty rogue declared the door trap free.  On opening it, a metal place set above the door on the other side - a simple metal plate - fell off, arousing the cocumpants within!  So much for surprise...


----------



## Delwin (Sep 30, 2003)

*The Scout FMTG*

Valdir and Delwin left the others to get a look around the area where the orcs were hiding out.Valdir had collected some stones to use as markers for Delwin.Valdir would take to the trees, Delwin just off the path would head to the general area and look for the stones that Valdir left to mark his movements.Delwin moved swiftly through the woods, cautiously watching for possible orcs moving around as he neared the contested land.Delwin made his way without event and came upon Valdirs mark.Delwin called out the bird whistle they had discussed while at the camp.He waited a moment as he saw Valdir coming out of the woods off the path.
"How was your journey?I noticed you beat me here."
Delwin smirks.
"I noticed some smoke there, and perhaps a treacherous pathway which appears to be blocked. Did you notice any thing from up top?"
Delwin pauses,
"Maybe I should scout the perimeter and I will meet you back here.Just remember the call if you find trouble."
Delwin heads off into the woods yet again.


----------



## firehorse (Oct 1, 2003)

Valdir hears Delwin's attempt to imitate the bird whistle and smirks.  "Tis a good thing it is unlikely that these orcs are woodsmen."  Then he stops in midthought. "Wait, many of them are reputed to be excellent woodsmen.  I may have to revise our signalling system."

Returning from his glance at the orc hideout, he deftly hops down from the trees near Delwin.  Walking up to him he grins again at the first statement.  "Why yes, I was wondering if I would have to go back and pull you out of some hole or something."   Winking, he continues in a more business-like tone.  "Yes there is a fire burning up there, inside a cave at the top of the hill.  The only unblocked, and likely untrapped, path winds up about half a mile.  We will need to find someway to obscure ourselves if we wish to make it up there unnoticed.  There are other paths, but they have been blocked and likely trapped.  There may be another way, although more treacherous, on the opposite side.  Maybe you should check that out since you are more adept at finding traps than I.  I'll go back and watch the main entrance for patterns in their behavior."

Then, remembering his earlier concern, "by the way, some of these orcs are woodsmen, so refrain from using that whistle.  Normal orcs might not notice, but woodsmen would."


----------



## Delwin (Oct 2, 2003)

Delwin scouts the whole perimiter,Coming to the conclussion that Valdir was correct in his findings.It would be rough but the party could with some concealment penetrate the hillside.Delwin returned to the spot where he had met with Valdir and waited for the elf to return.This time Valdir snuck up on Delwin and somewhat startled the rogue.
"Do you have to do that?Announce yourself before you startle the daylight out of me.Well I search the perimeter and the path you saw is the best one ,and should'nt be to bad if we can somehow conceal ourselves.We have seen enough lets head back to meet up with the others."
They started back to meet the others and relay the information to the party.They also managed to work on the signals a bit.Delwin not being quite the woodsman as his friend worked extra hard at it till Valdir nodded his aproval.


----------



## Emiricol (Oct 6, 2003)

END OF ADVENTURE UPDATE  (Campaign Journal at www.the13kingdoms.org will be updated shortly)

 The party was informed of a nearby orc encampment in caverns within a stone spire, and the Druid Lalyn's animal spies led him to believe the orcs had prisoners.  The party scouted out the place,  then crept in at dawn, slaying the lone sentry quietly and easily.

 Beyond the scout lay the first cavern,  empty.  At the back, a rough door from lashed branches.  Delwin, the party's semi-rogue, failed to note the brass tin set atop the door on the far side, and on opening, it fell to the stone floor creating a heck of a racket, waking up the four orcs on the far side.  The party did not hesitate, however, and slew them all before they could even grab their weapons, save one which they bound.  After several minutes of looking about they found the poorly concealed doorway out - really just a narrow crack that led to a rough stone tunnel.  The tunnel led some 40' back to another crack.

 Stepping through the crack - which took some patience - Rolf was immediately fired upon by nearly half a dozen orcs with bows, who were hidden on the far sideof the chamber behind rough-hewn wooden barricades.  Obviously the leader group, such as it was.  It was enough to wound Rolf.  The rest of the party slowly made their way through the crack as well, Argus taking an arrow directly to the chest that nearly proved fatal.  However, within half a minute the party was through the crack into the chamber, and advanced across the caltroped open ground between the orcs and the crack.  Kirran Blessed the party, Fleck put many of the orcs to Sleep,  and the rest of the party slew the orcs without much further trouble.

 Beyond the orcs lay their supply chamber, which included a poorly built wooden prison that contained three elves.  An elf man and woman yet lived; their companion, wounded some two weeks before, had died two days earlier.

 The party rescued the surviving elves, looted the orcs, and burned the bodies.  Mission accomplished, much loot gained, elves rescued - a god day!  And they only came close to losing two of their number doing it.

 ===================

 Back at camp, Lalyn arranged a celebration.


----------



## Memnus (Oct 6, 2003)

*FMTG Downtime: Winter to Spring*

Fleck spends one more week at Lalyn's camp, but as time wears on, he grows bored, and realizes that he will probably not get anything done, here.  Taking his wagon, he sets off soutward again, trying to retrace the group's path to the river (coast?).  Once there, he arranges transport to his family in the Silver Hills, but does not remain there long.  He sends a simple message to Lalyn's camp, hoping it will reach the others: The name of a tavern in Solinburg, a date in the spring, and his signature.  Soon, he and his cart are once again on a ship bound for Mittendien.

Once in Mittendien, he spends the next few months as a travelling alchemist, living out of his cart, making just enough money from his wares to survive.  He rides from town to town, looking for certain people, asking questions, and staying just out of trouble.

When the appointed date arrives, he is found in the Dragon's Wing tavern in Solinburg, sitting at a table with paper strewn about in front of him.  Notes are scribbled seemingly at random on them, and the largest appears to be a map of the kingdom with X's and dates scrawled in various places.

While the group trickles in, he is quiet, checking and making notes, occasionally referring to the map, and very much ignoring the cup at his elbow.  Once it seems that everyone is there who is going to be, he speaks.  "I don't imagine any of you have heard of Tilarmo's Bane?  That's its name among Ulruz refugees.  To others, it's known as the Betrayer's Blade, if it is known at all.  Every few years, it comes out again from wherever it hides, toys with a few people before it gets disposed of again.  I think it's appeared again.

"The Betrayer's Blade is never the same twice, always changing its form.  Each time it appears, it's different, but usually of comparable power.  This time, I think I've figured out, that it's a dagger of some sort.  And it seems to have something in mind."  He points out a few spots on the map.  "Three months ago, a home was broken into here, but nothing was taken.  The guard was found dead of dagger wounds that shouldn't have been fatal, but bled him to death anyway.  Two weeks later, in Dumeldein, a house of the same family was similarly attacked, and nothing taken except the dog's life, in a similar fashion.  Then here, here, and here.  It's looking for something, but I don't know what."

He thinks a bit, then seems to come back to the present, and a gleam enters his eye.  "This blade embodies powerful magics of both Transmutation and Enchantment schools.... my two strongest areas of study. If we could find it, not only could we stop its rampage, but imagine if we could learn from it, harness some of its power...."


----------



## crystorix (Oct 8, 2003)

Rolf spends the rest of the winter helping slay scores of orcs with Valdir et al. and learning what he can from Lalyn, but by the time Fleck's letter arrives, he has begun to get restless.  He wishes to return home, and Fleck's missive provides the perfect reason.

Arriving at the tavern, he listens patiently to Fleck's entreated, but looks less than thrilled.  "I must say, Fleck, that this blade sounds like more trouble than its worth."


----------



## Rish (Oct 9, 2003)

Kirran spends a few days longer in Lalyn's camp than Fleck, but with the gnome's departure he becomes even more aware that he is out of place. Lalyn's ways, while friendly, are too unfamiliar for him to be comfortable, and elvish accents make him keenly conscious of the heavy Mittendeinish accent to his Tradespeak. He takes a day or two to putter around the camp, trying to decide whether or not to stick out the winter, and finally gathers his things and sets out alone (excepting whatever help he needs to traverse the elven lands to the coast) for Mittendein and home.

He spends most of his time in Solinburg proper, preferring to stay within city walls for the duration of winter, living by gambling, doing odd-jobs, or lending a hand at a local brewery depending on his mood. Periodically he makes discreet inquiries to acquaintances he made during his last extended stay in the city, requests for the location of certain persons or details of recent events. So it is that during the spring thaw he hears of Fleck's arrival despite leaving camp before the message arrived. On the appointed day, he wanders into the tavern with a hollered greeting for the bartender and a wink of thanks for a nondescript man leaning against the bar.

He listens to Fleck speak, and grins at Rolf. "More trouble than it's worth? And you didn't have that to say about hordes of orcs? My friend, your priorities are badly in need of rearranging." He flips his wooden coin, catches it, and displays Felicitas' laughing face to Rolf. "Besides, if we're lucky, there'll be no problem at all." He seems blithely unaware of the double-edged meaning of his words.


----------



## Memnus (Oct 9, 2003)

"By its very nature, the wielder of the Betrayer's Blade is alone. Anyone he takes on to guard or assist him is inevitably driven away or slain.  So we're only hunting one person, and I think I know who it is." He pokes through his sheets of paper, looking for one in particular, and finally finds it, leaning way out over the table to bring it over. Scanning the page, he shows it around, even though his notes are incomprehensible to anybody but him. "A Mr. Chouper, or maybe Casper, of Marzen.  Sage, and friend of the Mayor, he disappeared last winter. And, he has a well-known bone to pick with the Barnabel family, whose houses have been attacked.  Nobody yet seems to know exactly why he hates them, but he certainly does."

"As for its worth, the power required to imbue a weapon with the particular polymorphic weave the Betrayer's Blade supposedly carries is enormous. Most of that power remains in the weapon, untapped. If I could figure out even a fraction of that power, or how it was bound..." His voice fades out, but the gleam in his eyes makes it plain that he's imagining things that such a source of power could make possible.


----------



## crystorix (Oct 9, 2003)

"Yes?  You keep dropping off your sentences with what you think you could discover or in what ways you can use that power.  I'm having trouble picturing it, so why don't you point it out."

[OOC: I can see the advantage in putting your spoken text in color, to differentiate it from the descriptive text, and make your 'voice' different from everybody else's, but the colors people have been using are really hard to read.]


----------



## Memnus (Oct 9, 2003)

(double message deleted)


----------



## Memnus (Oct 9, 2003)

Fleck blinks. Clearly he hadn't realized that the possibilities are not self-evident to the untrained. "If I can determine the nature of this weapon, I may be able to bind certain of its powers into other weapons.  Preternatural sharpness, unattainable by any mere smith.  Kinetics weaves to focus the balance of a sword to perfection, make it easy to swing faster and more precisely.  Even elemental envelopes."  He looks at Rolf. "Enchanted weapons in this region of the world are difficult to locate and purchase, at best.  Would you like your weapons enchanted? Not to mention that...." He lowers his voice, making sure his words do not carry beyond the table. "Even the least of enchanted weapons could be sold for thousands of gold, if properly done."

(OOC: picked a different color, which should be better. This board has a wider selection than the old one did.)


----------



## firehorse (Oct 9, 2003)

Valdir spends the remainder of the Winter in Lalyn's camp.  Grateful for Rolf's help slaying orcs and hopefully making a dent in their war against the elves, the time seems to pass rather quickly.  He is perplexed at the loss of the other party members who abandoned the fight against the orcs after only one small, insignificant forray.

When Fleck's letter arrives, Valdir reads it with mixed feelings.  On one hand, he misses the others of their ragtag band.  On the other, there is no explaination as to why he left so abruptly.  Shrugging finally, in his signature way, he determines to finish the winter out with Lalyn and go to Mittendien in the Spring to see what could have been so important.

That Spring, Valdir arrives at the appointed spot and decides to be stealthy when walking in.  Arriving at the table where Fleck and the others are, he listens quietly for a bit without comment.  Finally, he pipes up with "So, you left us to fight orcs on our own, after only one minor skirmish, for a......knife?  I left the fight to help my people for a.....knife?  I'm sorry Fleck, although I'm not the hero type, you're going to have to be a bit more forthcoming on the importance of this knife and why we are in Mittendien and not Lorlynia.  Are we mere treasure hunters now?  And speak Tradespeak, not Gnomish/Mage gibberish."


----------



## Memnus (Oct 9, 2003)

Fleck turns to Valdir, exasperated. "Not just any knife, Valdir.  A hundred years ago, this 'knife' was the warhammer that slew the Mittendienish general Allard, in his final battle against the goblins.  A hundred years before that, if legends are reliable, it was a massive axe in the hands of the most feared orcish chieftan in history.  I'm not talking about a knife, I'm talking about a source of magical power. If I find it, study it, I can make each of our weapons strike stronger, faster, and truer." 

He looks pleadingly at Valdir. "There are people in this country that hate outsiders. If the Betrayer's Blade were to fall into the hands of such a one, especially one in power, what it does could spark a war between Mittendien and Thoradur. Or Lorlynia."


----------



## firehorse (Oct 9, 2003)

Valdir takes Fleck's words in silently.  "That makes more sense."  Then he falls silent again.  After another few moments of deep thought, Valdir gives one of his characteristic shrugs.  "Ok, sounds like something worth doing then.  The orcs are at a standstill and I've pretty much, with Rolf's help, satisfied my feeling of obligation to Lorlynia.  My people still seem to be consumed with merely holding ground and not expunging those bastards back across the mountains.  I'm in."

Valdir walks up and claps Fleck on the shoulder, "See what happens when you talk plainly?"  Chuckling, he grabs a chair, orders some honey mead, and sits down.

"So tell me, can this enchantment be modified to extend to arrows or the bows that shoot them?  Also, when we get some time, I've been working on arrows that can carry various alchemical substances within their glass shafts.  All I need is some alchemical substances and a little gnomish ingenuity."


----------



## crystorix (Oct 10, 2003)

"Better hope you never fall down atop your quiver,"  Rolf jokes.


----------



## firehorse (Oct 10, 2003)

Valdir chuckles at Rolf's comment.  "That would be.....unfortunate, would it not?"


----------



## Memnus (Oct 10, 2003)

Fleck also laughs at Rolf's crack, but replies to Valdir.  "There's no reason it shouldn't be possible. And I'd be happy to look at what you've managed to do with glass arrows.  I imagine they'd fly truer if designed for the purpose than just arrows with vials lashed to the tip."

He returns his attention to his notes, and to the business at hand. "I asked you here, in particular, because Solinburg is near the center of the kingdom, but also has enough traffic from outside that other rumors can be caught. Fortunately, it seems the Blade has no intention of leaving the Kingdom.  We may need to travel as far as the capital, though."


----------



## Rish (Oct 10, 2003)

Kirran grins at Valdir. "Rolf's right. Especially as I'd be laughing too hard to pull the glass slivers out of you."  He then looks sidelong at Fleck, slyly. "It's looking for something, you said you thought. Even if you don't know _what_ precisely, any guess about what sort of thing? Or what we might do with the sort of thing this blade would seek out, or gain from it?"


----------



## firehorse (Oct 11, 2003)

Valdir smirks again "Oh, I think the glass would be the least of my problems.  I'm making a specially padded quiver for them anyway"   

Then, turning his attention back to Fleck, "So, we should hang around here to try and see if we can hear some news of the blade?" 

Shrugging,  "Well, that will give me some time to finish my 'special' arrows.  All I need is a good glassblower and the alchemical mixtures.  I've gotten the arrowheads designed and made already."  Pulling out a bag of arrowheads he hands them to Fleck.  "You see the tapered plug at the end?  I figure that the impact will not only drive the arrowhead in as usual, but the tapered end here will cause the glass shaft to shatter.  Even if the arrowhead doesn't penetrate, if the shot hits solidly enough, the shaft should still shatter.  I figure to put Alchemist's Fire, Acid and Holy Water in them.  They won't be able to carry a full vial of fluid, but their range will be much greater.  

"I'm hoping that you might know of a good glassblower Fleck.  If so, commission him to make 20 for now and let me know how much it will cost.  And, are you able to produce the Acid and Alchemist's Fire?  If so, make enough for 5 Acid arrows and 10 Alchemist's Fire arrows and I'll foot the bill"

(OOC:  Damage smaller by one increment than the normal size, automatic shatter on successful hit, otherwise roll a Ranged Touch attack to see if it contacts enough to shatter)


----------



## Delwin (Oct 11, 2003)

Delwin is restless and decides to leave Lalyns camp in the morning. He has some buisness to tend to, and he figures he makes a better living in the city. He tells the others and prepares his gear.
Delwin spends the winter in Mittendien working some odd jobs for the local guild there. Mostly the winter was good for Delwin. One night he heads to the tavern for an ale, to his surprise he sees Valdir and Fleck there haveing a drink. As he approaches he notices most of the others are there as well. He pulls up a chair and sits down. He orders an ale as he listens to Fleck who is speaking about a knife.
"What would we do with the knife should we find it,again?"
Delwin looks at Fleck as if he had come in late,then smiles.


----------



## Memnus (Oct 11, 2003)

Fleck lets out an exasperated sigh, and pointedly ignores Delwin's question. He's not going to explain it for a fourth time.  "There's a good glassblower on the Conant Square, not too far from here." He names a square a few blocks away, where specialized merchants are often found. "His usual customers are alchemists such as myself, but your arrow shafts aren't that different from sample tubing.  Just the end sealed, instead of open. As for the contents, I can make it, but it would take time.  A couple weeks, at least, and I don't have that much already made, on hand."

"As for what we do now, we need to ask the right questions to figure out what the blade is looking for.  The Solinburg branch of the family in question hasn't been attacked, yet. We can watch, to see if anything happens, or if anything is moved."


----------



## Delwin (Oct 11, 2003)

Delwin looks at Fleck,
"Well it sounds as though this dagger is possesed.How does it change to look different?What I mean is,is it an entity so to speak and just find a new weapon to embody?How do you know that you can even tap its power as you mention?I am certain there have been others who think as you do.Yet it still moves about in time, and others who are used by it are driven away or slain.It seems as though it may be cursed."
Delwin taps his fingers on the table thinking for a second."I don't know much of these things but I will go along of course.Maybe I will learn something here.
Delwin smirks and looks over at Valdir.
"Sorry I had to go Val, I am not cut out for that kind of life.Pauses,
You know the winters are cold and I was out of place there.The city is somewhat soothing to me,but it is good to hear your lands are better off of late.
Delwin looks back at Fleck


----------



## Emiricol (Oct 11, 2003)

Finding the family's abode will not be difficult.  A few gold in drinks manage to discretely uncover the location.  Also, you find that the family is aware of the problems their line is currently having, and have increased the guard on their businesses and home.

 -DM


----------



## Delwin (Oct 12, 2003)

Delwin looks around at the others,
"Maybe we should watch the place for a day or two.Maybe get a look at their actions to see if anything odd happens.
Delwin raises his hand to alert the serving wench.She appraoches the table,
"Could I get another ale, and some of the roasted boar?"
Delwin looks at the others,
"They make some great roasted boar here.You guys eating"
Delwin smiles.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 12, 2003)

Argus spends winter at Lalyn's and helping Valdir and Rolf hunt orcs.  He meets the others in the tavern eventually, and is silent through much of the conversation, unfamiliar with both Mittendein and magical relics.


----------



## Rish (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirran looks over at Delwin with raised eyebrows. "We already know something odd is happening at those houses. Families don't sit around and think, 'My relatives are getting killed, but I think I'll increase my guard just because I'm bored.'" He taps his fingers against the bridge of his nose for a few moments, thinking. "Humor aside, though... watching the place can't be a bad plan, and that kind of thing works best from the inside. Any chance you know from your investigations whether they're shortstaffed, Fleck? Kitchen duty'd be far from the worst I've done in my time."



(OOC: Delwin, that color's pretty hard to read. Could you try another? And on that note, if anyone's having trouble with this weird reddish, could you let me know?)


----------



## Memnus (Oct 13, 2003)

Fleck shrugs. "I have no idea. Really, I hadn't even located the place exactly until recently. But I expect that they'd be especially leery about hiring new people, at a time like this. Sticking with people they trust."

He shrugs. "I don't imagine there's any harm in finding out though."


----------



## firehorse (Oct 13, 2003)

Valdir listens to most of the remainder of the conversation without comment.  Just as his friends felt out of place in the woods, he is out of place here.  

Finally, he tires of the planning and plotting and silently gets up.  "I'll be getting these arrows made and plying my trade at the armory.  Either that or I'll be in the woods reaquainting any remaining goblins with the 'Ghost of the Forest'.  Let me know if you need me to do anything.  Oh, and since it looks like you'll be quite busy for awhile Fleck, I'll just purchase the fluids I need.  You are more than welcome to make extra when you get time, though."  Winking, Valdir gets up silently and sets out to commision the glassblower Fleck mentioned.


----------



## Memnus (Oct 13, 2003)

"Fine." He starts gathering up the pile of paper, trying to find some blank sheets to leave on the top of the stack. "We won't get as much done sitting here. Now that we know where the place is, I'll see if I can't surreptitiously get around and make a rough map. Kirran, you'll try to do the same from within?" He pushes a mostly-blank page and a spare pen in Kirran's general direction.


----------



## Delwin (Oct 14, 2003)

Delwin looks at Fleck.
"I think I will go have a look around.I am staying just up the street at that inn with the two red pillars in front,the name escapes me right now."Pauses."Anyway you can leave a message there should you need me."Delwin nods and walks out the door.



(OOC- is that color better?If not which is better darker text or lighter?)


----------



## firehorse (Oct 15, 2003)

(OOC: Perfect)


----------



## Rish (Oct 19, 2003)

Kirran nods at Fleck. "Of course. It's not impossible I'll succeed... after all, they might be having trouble keeping servants, if word's gotten out about the family's troubles. I'll send word back here, to him - " He jerks his head fractionally at the nondescript man he winked to when he entered, who by now is bent over an ale at another table. "- if I learn anything.". He grins and winks broadly. "Best of luck to all." He gets up and strolls away whistling.

First he searches idly around the city, looking for anyone who might be able to provide him with a letter of introduction to the family in question. Failing that, he dresses himself up a bit more than his usual scruffy self and presents himself to the family's residence in person. He portrays himself as a former servant for a family sufficiently far away that has now fallen on hard times, and asks if there are any positions available.


----------



## Emiricol (Oct 20, 2003)

*FMTG: On the Trail*

For the continuation of the FMTG campaign.


----------



## firehorse (Oct 21, 2003)

Valdir settles into his hidden spot where he can observe the warehouse unseen.  He is grateful for the street lamps giving off just enough light to allow his elven low-light vision to let him see but be unseen.  Keeping his elven ears perked for unusual sounds or movement from within, he is also happy that he needs not the hours of sleep many others do, for this will likely be a long night.


----------



## Emiricol (Oct 23, 2003)

What are you specifically looking for?


----------



## Memnus (Oct 23, 2003)

Fleck goes away, coming back later with the cart, and setting up for the night in a nearby open area. He folds the reinforced side panels down to the ground, except the one facing the warehouse's general direction, and sits underneath, a cozy shelter for someone no taller than four feet.  To pass the time until sleep finally overtakes him, he surrounds himself with papers and his book, looking over notes, scribbling.  He folds down the corner on the Detect Magic page, to remind himself to prepare more castings of it, but holds the page open.  He scribbles down his idea from earlier: A circular glass lens, inscribed and inlaid with sigils and imbued with a combination of Detect Magic and a minor illumination cantrip.  The end result would be a lens that any non-spellcaster could look through to examine magical auras.  He scribbles most of a page, then sighs, deciding that the power involved is somewhat beyond him currently, and files the mostly-complete idea away with many others just like it.


----------



## Rish (Oct 29, 2003)

Kirran, left behind to watch the house, waits mostly patiently for the group to return or send word, though he occasionally wishes he knew what was going on. Meanwhile, he occupies himself with his duties and with flirting shamelessly with the cook, only in part because he hopes she knows something about this mysterious wizard the family has hired. Someone's got to feed the man, after all. He does, however, draw the line at flirting with the wizard himself. Lucky and foolish he might be, but not _always_ stupid.


----------



## crystorix (Nov 1, 2003)

Rolf leaves with Fleck.  He exits the city for a short while to hook up with Pup.  He ponders staying out for the night, but decides that he should stay near the warehouse in case something happens over the night.  He returns and camps out under Fleck's cart.


----------



## Memnus (Nov 2, 2003)

As Rolf approaches the cart, Bristletail lifts his head from his curled position and whines.  The noise is not menacing, but your empathy with animals gives you the distinct impression that the fox does not want you to disturb his master.

((Rolf, there's no room for you under the cart, even if Fleck didn't mind company, which he rather does.  The space under the cart is no more than four feet long or wide, and only maybe two feet tall.  But you can take the next patch of ground over.))


----------



## crystorix (Nov 2, 2003)

(Under.  Beside.  Semantics.)


----------



## Emiricol (Nov 10, 2003)

The party tracked the wizard to a warehouse where he was defended by an able fighter bodyguard.  The fighter fell to a sleep spell (and was later looted of all but his armor before being beaten into unconsciousness).  Argus left him with two gems, enough to pick up some mundane replacements for his sword and shield and get back on his feet.

 The wizard fell to the flurry of blows from the wandering monk, Argus, but before the party could secure him, some spell with a contingency, triggered from a magical ring, made the unconscious wizard vanish, presumably teleported to a safe location.  Curses, another dead end!  And so close!

 After inspecting an escape path - a sewer line that ran out to the lake outside the city walls, the party now rests and bathes in a local bath house.  Though they can speak to each other, each tub is surrounded by a privacy screen.  Ah, to rid oneself of sewage stench...


----------



## firehorse (Nov 12, 2003)

Valdir eagerly seeks out the nearest hot bath he can fine.  Paying the patron for a hot bath and clothes washing, he enters the indicated room and strips off his sewage smelling clothes.  Keeping his weapons nearby, he eases into the tub of liquid heaven.  When the serving girl comes in to retrieve his clothes for cleaning, he asks if they have elven bath herbs.


----------



## Emiricol (Nov 12, 2003)

firehorse said:
			
		

> Valdir eagerly seeks out the nearest hot bath he can fine. Paying the patron for a hot bath and clothes washing, he enters the indicated room and strips off his sewage smelling clothes. Keeping his weapons nearby, he eases into the tub of liquid heaven. When the serving girl comes in to retrieve his clothes for cleaning, he asks if they have elven bath herbs.



 Sadly, no.  They could be located given time and money, but are not easy to come by so far from Lorlynia.  The girl recommends some local alchemical additives for a mere silver however.  There are flower-smelling oils, and scented effervescent salts.


----------



## Memnus (Nov 12, 2003)

Fleck, once safe behind his privacy screen, strips off his vest and carefully removes his precious book from its special pouch.  He checks it carefully for splashes, then once satisfied, sets it down safely away from the tub and splashes water onto the pouch, trying to clean the muck off the outside. Only when his vest is as clean as usual doe he set about to washing himself. He waits for the attendents to be safely away, then calls through the thin walls to the others.  "So. We don't know if he's still here, or ported off to Marzen.  All we can do is watch for him, listen for rumors. How long do we give it before we look elsewhere?"


----------



## firehorse (Nov 12, 2003)

Emiricol said:
			
		

> Sadly, no.  They could be located given time and money, but are not easy to come by so far from Lorlynia.  The girl recommends some local alchemical additives for a mere silver however.  There are flower-smelling oils, and scented effervescent salts.




Valdir sighs and nods.  "I guess those will do, perhaps a lavendar scent.  And, keep the hot water coming", handing her a silver for the oils and salts and another for the service.

After the girl's huge smile warms his heart and she leaves, Valdir notices Fleck's question.  "I'm not sure.  He will no doubt be back, with the feud and all.  Our best option is to watch the house.  We will no doubt have to be more discreet, now that he knows we are after him and what we look like."


----------



## Rish (Nov 13, 2003)

Kirran disappears behind a privacy screen and hastily strips off sewage-fouled clothing and passes it to a serving girl with an apologetic smile and a coin. He climbs into the tub of steaming water, ducks his head quickly, and comes up coughing. He catches his breath and remarks, "Watching the house won't be hard. Be a long, boring wait though - he's powerful enough as we'd want all of us there, and no time to go running for the rest in a pinch. Still, I don't imagine he'll thank us for the little tiff today, and for all we know he's still got a problem with this family; might bring him back faster to know both his problems are in the same place." He shrugs, sloshing water. "Not that that's necessarily what we want, mind."


----------



## Memnus (Nov 14, 2003)

Fleck gulps guiltily. "I guess we have made ourselves something of his next target, haven't we? Erm. I guess it makes our job... easier?"

"I imagine he'll be back, eventually. The question is when." He dunks his head underwater, scrubbing at his beard and hair, then comes back up.  "Delwin, I don't suppose your contacts know anything more abomut his movement oustide the city? We may be able to pinpoint his bolthole...."


----------



## Delwin (Nov 14, 2003)

oops


----------



## Delwin (Nov 14, 2003)

Delwin continues to wash the filth from his hair as he comes up he looks to Fleck with a smile,

"Well I imagine I could talk to them and see if anything new has developed.They are also looking for this dagger so we mus'nt draw to much attention to ourselves in regards to trying to get a hold of that dagger.They may just have someone follow us if they think we are getting more accomplished.Just think nobody has seen him but with minimal searching we have already had a confrontation with him,and knocked him out."

Delwin again dips his head and comes up wiping his eyes.turning again to look at Fleck.

"I will certainly ask around though see what may be going on"

Delwin again rinses and leans back enjoying the clean water or what is left.


----------



## crystorix (Nov 14, 2003)

Since there was some concern that the mage might attack the House as soon as possible, Rolf was imagining a quick in-and-out at the baths, but realizing that clothes take longer to clean than people, allows himself to luxuriate while his clothing is being washed.

"We have both lost and gained an advantage.  While its true he now knows there are people after him and what some of us look like, we know now what HE looks like, which may make finding him again easier."

Rolf sighs as he sinks a little deeper into the hot water.

"What we may have to consider however - especially if he does not turn up at the House soon - is when we admit that the trail has gotten cold.  In hunting, when the trail is cold, you simply turn and find other prey."


----------



## Rish (Nov 16, 2003)

Mostly clean now, Kirran sits back in the tub and rubs the bridge of his nose thoughtfully, his wooden coin out of reach. "A week's likely too generous a time to wait, even if we go to Marzen right away after to see if he's holed up there." He slides deeper into the water, frowning a little, then shakes his head to himself. "But really I don't think he'll go to ground without finding something unpleasant to try on us, just to return the favor. Better, far as I'm concerned, to stick to the original plan; watch the house and trust the man to be as vicious as we expect."


----------



## Memnus (Nov 16, 2003)

"That's it, then. It's getting late." He climbs out of the tub and starts to dry himself off, making sure his splashes go well away from his book and vest. "At least that part of town is open enough that there are places to camp nearby, to keep watch. We'll need at least two of us watching at anytime, to cover all angles, right? And during the day, if we can watch the docks and the east road, in case he's coming back in from Marzen... I'll take last watch in the night, as usual."


----------



## Delwin (Nov 17, 2003)

Delwin comes up after a final rinse.The hot water soothing some ole wounds as his much softer skin yeilds slivers of wood and metal picked up in recent days scouting and watching places from bushes and trees.

"I think there could be a chance he is still around.I agree he maybe thinks he knows what we look like so he knows what to watch for.I am gonna head over , talk to some guys and see what the word is around."

Delwin gets out and goes to retreive his clothes.They are still somewhat damp in some areas,but he figures he has much to do to help get a hold of things and not alot of time at hand.

"I will meet you guys later on, bout an hour or two.Don't turn into prunes in there."


----------



## Memnus (Nov 17, 2003)

Recap: The group spent three days on fruitless reconnaissance. Just as patience was wearing thin, they were caught in a tavern and attacked by an anonymous crossbowman.  Valdir, Rolf, and Delwin gave chase, Argus went in search of a healer for the poisoned Delwin, and Fleck and Kirran went to find the origin of the poison.  Rolf discovered that the assassin's brother operates a local stable, which Valdir staked out to wait for his return.  Argus eventually got Delwin to the temple of Os, and had him healed.  Fleck and Kirran discovered an alchemist who'd been approached for the poison, and learned where and when the hitman would be meeting his employer.  Valdir and Delwin finally cornered the assassin in an alley, but didn't manage to get any new information out of him before the guards led him away.  Now the group assembles in an open field outside Solinburg, to discuss the plan of action.

(Even though site season has moved to summer, this entire adventure has only take an few days, so game time is still mid-spring.)


----------



## firehorse (Nov 17, 2003)

Valdir leans upon his longbow as he relates the events of the past hour or so.

"I noticed the assassin coming back out to the stables after you left Rolf, so I sneaked a bit closer to make sure he wouldn't slip out unnoticed.  After watching him a while, Delwin shows up and signals me.  I motioned that the assassin was in the loft.  Somewhere along the line his brother, the owner, noticed me and raised the alarm to his brother.  Delwin and I gave chase and finally cornered him.  That damn fool wanted me to let him go in exchange for information.  My deal was to either live and be turned over to the watch or die where he stands.  I learned that the man who hired him, I assume it is our favorite mage, has put out a contract on us and also will be at the docks tomorrow.  He wasn't forthcoming with much more, so we turned him over to the guards."

"With a price on our heads, I'd prefer to camp out here until we go to find the mage.  If they want my head, they'll have to try and take it in my backyard.  No guards to hear their screams......"


----------



## Memnus (Nov 17, 2003)

"A full-fledged open price on our heads? I got the impression that it was closer to a personal contract between Cooper and the fellow. But anyway, they were set to meet tomorrow night, at the Silver Fin. Kirran and I are going to check the place out later tonight, once it's a little busier." He flips to a page in his book, nods, and closes it again. "And yes, I think sleeping out here would be advisable. More difficult to surprise us again"


----------



## firehorse (Nov 18, 2003)

Valdir shrugs, "That's what he said, as credible as it might be.  Good to be careful anyway.  Anyone within earshot heard it and saw Delwin and myself.  I have no problem going into town with you, but Delwin and I may attract more attention.  Your choice."


----------



## Delwin (Nov 18, 2003)

Delwin rest against a tree listening to the conversation.He thinks to himself for a moment.

"I noticed that guard got a good look at us.He will likely remember just in case something were to come of it.I still think we should have killed him.It has been bugging me since we left the city."

Delwin moves closer to the group with a serious look in his eye.He looks at Val.

"I just may have to go back for him.I have this feeling he could throw a kink into things we have planned,really foil this dockside meeting.We must make sure to be very cautious there.If word gets out it could verywell turn into a trap.I really should get more familliar with that area.Anyway, I believe holding up out here is a wise idea for now.This whole thing is still very new."

Delwin turns and walks back to the tree.He leans his arm there looking off in the direction of the city.He was much more comfortable inside the city,no matter who is looking for him.He sits back down and leans back once again.Resting for what could be a very event filled few days ahead.


----------



## Memnus (Nov 18, 2003)

"Would have been better to cut a deal. I'd prefer to be able to come back to this city, someday." He sighs, glaring a moment at Delwin, uncomfortable at the talk of cold-blooded murder. "All we can do is hope the guards can keep him held for long enough that our surprise isn't lost. It'll be hard enough to take him conscious this time, especially with the area so crowded. Kirran, he'll probably resist your immobilization spell. You'll probably want to have more than one ready."

He stands up and starts pacing, mumbling ideas to himself or to the group. "If we had tanglefoot bags, they'd be optimal. Should've got those from Randall. The rope-entangling spell will help, but it's not tight enough... A way to catch him while he's running..."


----------



## firehorse (Nov 19, 2003)

Valdir shrugs in his characteristic way. "His idea of a deal was to let him go.  Imagine that, just letting him go after trying to assassinate one of us!  Plus, he would have been free to go and rat us out sooner that way.  Killing him would have put us into double jeapordy with an additional price on our heads from the local law.  Even though I might have preferred killing him, turning him over was likely the best idea in my mind."

"I still have my bolas.  They worked rather well before, although a way of toughening the cord to prevent cutting might buy us some more time.  Either that, or a strong net.  We'll be by the docks, maybe we could purchase one and drop it on him from a roof or something.  Of course, he wouldn't cause us much trouble anymore if he ceased to breath..."


----------



## firehorse (Nov 19, 2003)

Then Valdir's face lights up as if an idea has come to mind.  "Most spells have a verbal component, right Fleck?  If so, a nice little Silence spell, like the one I saw one of our mages use on his nagging wife, centered on him might render him virtually defenseless."


----------



## Rish (Nov 19, 2003)

Kirran looks over at Fleck, smoothing the last bits of skin-darkening cream onto the backs of his hands and scrubbing his fingertips clean on his shirt. "Hm? Oh, the holding spell. Always do. As for keeping him quiet,"  and here he turns to Valdir, "That's not hard to manage either, providing I don't need it tonight... though I shouldn't. I hope." He pauses and grins broadly, his teeth unnaturally white in his artificially darkened face. "And given a little time and a little luck - and a little of either's not hard to come by, if you're clever - there are a few other wicked little surprises I could have ready for him."


----------



## firehorse (Nov 21, 2003)

Valdir frowns as he thinks harder.  "How well would it work if we were to have a net with an area silence spell on it and then entangle him with it?  That way, we'd bind him physically and spellwise."


----------



## Rish (Nov 21, 2003)

Kirran shrugs. "Silencing the net's easy enough... easier than aiming at him, really, since he can fight it off and nets have, well, not enough brain to resist a spell. I don't know about entangling him with it; ask Fleck." He looks questioningly at the gnome.


----------



## firehorse (Nov 21, 2003)

"Oh, I can handle the entangle part well enough if I wait on the roof of the building he is going to.  We will need a net that is hard to cut, perhaps one that us used for sharks or the like.  Maybe we can purchase one tonight when we scope out the target area."

Valdir grabs a stalk of grass and starts chewing on it.


----------



## Memnus (Nov 21, 2003)

"You know, I've never tried to animate a net. It'd probably be more complicated, because it's designed for linear... er, that is to say, the spell works on a single rope, not a weave of them. If I could single out one rope around the outside, it would probably work."

He pauses, thinking. "I wish there were a way to catch him somewhere not as crowded. It'd be best not to have any witnesses we can't avoid...."


----------



## firehorse (Nov 21, 2003)

Valdir shrugs, "We could always try to follow him when he leaves.  That would be a bit risky since he will likely get word when he gets there of the failed assassination and will be more cautious.  If we can somehow get him before he finds out we live, he may be less alert.  I can only relate this to when I'm tracking animals for food.  You try to catch them where you know they'll be, but where they'll be less aware that the hunter is stalking them."


----------



## Memnus (Nov 21, 2003)

"Maybe we can get a look at the schedule of ships incoming tomorrow.  It's possible that his ship in from Marzen will be in during the day, and he'll lie low until nightfall. If we can catch him then and there, before he even gets to the Silver Fin..." He glances at Delwin. "There may be more than one ship in from Marzen, though.... we'd have to watch the docks, then trail him as he gets where he's goin. Think you can do that?"


----------



## firehorse (Nov 25, 2003)

Valdir speaks up, looking at the fingernails he is trimming, "You know, some brave soul really ought to pull that damn ring from his finger while he is still conscious so we don't have to do this all over again..."


----------



## Rish (Nov 25, 2003)

Kirran looks over at Valdir as he picks himself up from the grass and dusts himself off. "Didn't Fleck already say enchantments like that are hard to set, and the man doesn't seem powerful enough to do it himself? It's not my type of work, but I'd agree... I'm not too worried about that ring tripping us up again."

He stretches lazily and scrubs his fingers through his hair. "Anyway, we'd better get going to this Silver Fin place, see what we can see. Fleck, you ready?"


----------



## Memnus (Nov 25, 2003)

"Yep." He scoops up Bristletail and scratches the fox behind the ear. "Once we're near, though, I'll need to find some place to hide to emerge as not myself, though. Changing form in the middle of the street is not good, er, form."


----------



## Rish (Nov 25, 2003)

"Let's get going, then. It won't be hard to find somewhere to hide for a moment - docks can be like warrens sometimes." He gives the group a jaunty wave and makes off in the direction of the docks.


----------



## firehorse (Nov 26, 2003)

Valdir shrugs at Rish's comment "Suit yourself.  I'll follow shortly behind you two and give you some help.  No offense, but if that mage spots you, I doubt you two can handle him alone.  I'll probably walk in, see if he is there and then pick a spot out of the way to keep an eye on things.  Give me a signal if you want to meet me outside in the alley.  If he shows up, I'll discreetly go outside we'll try and trap him."


----------



## Memnus (Nov 26, 2003)

"His boat doesn't even get in until tomorrow. What could possibly go wrong?" He chuckles, and follows Kirran.


----------



## Memnus (Nov 26, 2003)

"His boat doesn't even get in until tomorrow. What could possibly go wrong?" He chuckles, and follows Kirran.


----------



## crystorix (Nov 28, 2003)

Rolf returns from his hunting and foraging foray with a large game bird, a gourd, some tubers, and a handful of sour berries, only to find that most of the group had already left.  Valdir explains where they went and the points of conversation that had been discussed.  Rolf mulls over this for a moment.

"Well, Fleck and Kirran had been talking about scouting the place out, so no surprise there."

"We need to be careful of making things too complicated, for then there are more things to go wrong.  Even you and Delwin can be spotted, as we've discovered.  I'm more in favor of dealing with him there and then, rather than trying to follow him somewhere.  I'm going to step out on a limb and guess this inn is probably used to brawls and feuds anyway."

"Like Fleck, I think that maybe the man could have been dealt with, but I was neither there nor was I the one poisoned, so who am I to judge?"

"Tuber?"


----------



## firehorse (Dec 3, 2003)

Valdir nods quietly and accepts the tuber.  "True, we might have been able to strike a deal, but....bah!  I just couldn't bring myself to let him go so easily after trying to kill us, personal or not.  I was more tempted to just light him up with one of my 'special' arrows here." Pointing to the second quiver he now carries.

Valdir chuckles after a bit.  "What could go wrong?  Hehe.  His boat may not be in until tomorrow, but that doesn't mean he is arriving on it.  He may be waiting for whatever cargo it carries.  I'd rather be close to those two just in case."   With that he picks up his bow and follows them into town.


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 6, 2004)

*FMTG: Outside*

yep


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 6, 2004)

*FMTG: Inside*

Yep


----------



## evandariel (Jan 9, 2004)

(I assume this is Inside the dockside tavern)

Gadreman whittles the time away until nightfall, at which time he will wait until morning, when a supposed business proposition opens up. For a time he plays dice with Almedh, but after winning and losing several games, coming out mostly even with the desertman, dice grow monotonous. So the man resumes to his room with a barrel of ale and a pair of wenches, letting go of some of the few coins he has. It is well worth it, trading empty time for a night of revelry. Gadreman is, to no man's suprise, not seen again until well after dawn the next day.


----------



## evandariel (Jan 16, 2004)

*A conversation with the barkeep*

Gadreman awakens the next morning to find himself the victim of a splitting headache. The previous nights revelries do not show on his face or in his firm step, though the man grimaces at the repercussions of drinking such large amounts of ale. Hardly remembering when the whores left, or when he finally passed out from sheer exhaustion, he checks his purse of gold to affirm that the contents are still there. It was a relief to see the remnants of his last pay still within, and he strapped the belt holding the pouch across his waist. After dressing and rearming himself (the dagger he laid under his pillow the previous night now sheathed at his leg), Gadreman makes his way downstairs.

 He sits at the bar, taking in the pleasant morning air, still not used to his freedom, nor the smell of the dead and of burned flesh not stinging his nostrils every morning. Once the barkeep has brought him another ale to douse the pounding in his skull, Gadreman idly discusses local events and of the war in Ulruz. The civil war that had split Ulruz like a piece of fruit had been the only reason for his unlikely escape. It provided a means for rebellion within the arenas, it left guards off their guard for slaves, and the general chaos overlying the landscape made it very much easier to get to the borders. He escaped with only several encounters, reaching the borders in days, an exceptional feat for a slave within the radius of Doluhre. All of this he tells to the barkeep and anyone willing to listen, knowing that a chance of the men hunting for him being within this village, this inn, were unlikely. He had given them a good run for their money.

Once again the topic turns to thieves and scoundrels, and Gadreman inquires as to the plague of thieves within the tavern. "Are they not keepin' their end of the bargain?" He asks in a voice thick with the Thusesti accent. He leans closer, muttering to the barkeep, "If ye ever have need of any services, I'd be happy to look into that particular infestation. I ain't against a good thief now'n again, but I wouldn't mind straightening somethin' out with 'em. I definitely didn't take to kindly to havin' them sick their dogs on me."

He waits for an answer, a rather frightening smile hovering about his lips.


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 16, 2004)

The barkeep shrugs, saying in Tradespeak, "No problem with thieves.  We pay for there not to be any problems.  The men you fought were _*dne Hetzeren_," he says, spitting on the floor with fury. "They operate without _genehmngei_ - without sanction.  They risk their lives for petty coins, mostly.  You did the guild a favor."

 He wipes a ceramic mug down lazily.  "So.  You speak with an odd accent.  I want to say Ulruz, but there is something more in there as well."  The comment is really more of a question, and the barkeep raises an eyebrow in curiosity.  He doesn't seem overly interested, though - certainly not a threat.

 * malicious rabble, roughly


----------



## evandariel (Jan 16, 2004)

With a slight nod and a little thought, Gadreman speaks, albeit in a rather low tone, "Aye, 'tis Ulruz. I know a smattering of it. The accent comes from my servitude in the arena, in Doluhre. Before that," He leans closer, so as not to be overheard by too many, "I was raised by ogres."

Gadreman can't keep the slight smile from appearing on his face, and continues, "They were an unusually cruel and intelligent tribe. They massacred an entire village on the outskirts of Mittendien when I was but a baby, slaughtering men and women left and right. The captives were used as slaves, raped, or left to die. I was one of the latter. Amidst some hundred children and infants, I lay waiting for death to take me. I was but one winter of age then, though a large and healthy child. Several days passed, with screaming and crying all around, innocent one's lives coming to an end periodically. Eventually I lay in the pit alone, the others passed away. Even the children who had resorted to eating the dead had died or choked on their own vomit. 

"When the ogres noticed, one woman among them, and when I say woman I refer to a female ogre, brought me from the pit and took me to the tribe's semi-permanent location not far off. The elders, who are mainly the largest and strongest, or most cunning, of the ogres, decided that I should be raised among them as an ogre. Even ogre children rarely showed the strength and persistance I had as a youth, and so I deserved a place of respect. At least, that's what I was told.

"I was brought up as a warrior and hunter, to be of service to those ogres leading raids on human settlements, and it was during one of these excursions that the ogres were slaughtered and I captured. The humans did not take kindly to the attacks, and they did not think a child such as I was worthy of any sort of mercy. 

"So it was I came to find myself in the salt mines. I am not sure if you remember them, the ones that used to be betwixt here and Ulruz, sitting snugly along the border. I grew into the man you see now, down in those pits for some time. The salt mines came to an end in a goblin raid, urged on by some superior hobgoblin in Ulruz. They dragged me and most of my fellow slaves back into their country, to their masters. I was one of the fortunate few to end up in the arenas, where a slave has at least some chance of winning his freedom. Or at least some of it."

Gadreman takes a sip from his ale, winking to the bartender, and continues. His voice is thick and at time stumbles over words, sometimes reverting to Thusesti, and occasionally, Giant. "I enjoyed the fighting, having been reared among one of the most ferocious races on this earth. It was several years until the conflicts in Ulruz came to a head, but that was the last of any sort of coersion of life in Doluhre. During Antonius' raid on the capitol, I made my escape, amidst a band of gladiators taking advantage of the guards' suprise at the invasion. We nearly all escaped, only losing a handful of men. We spread thin and made it to the borders of the city when the slavers found us. Spells were thrown about, lightning and light abounded, arrows overhead of both mundane and magic creation. I was the only one to escape. Apparently the slavers knew that there was still life yet in Doluhre, and as soon as the coup had finished they would merely be led by another. It didn't matter to them, politics. What mattered was that their livelihood was escaping. 

"So I am hunted now, by mages and warriors alike, and I am sure some clerics of Beher are numbered among them. It is nothing unusual to me, my life being in danger every waking hour. I rather enjoy the chase. But I have outmaneuvered them, and something tells me they are far behind. We shall see, but I guess that I will have time to tarry here or there now. If they have not given up chase, it will take them long to find this place, and to get here without a large welcome from the local populace." He grins and offers his hand to the barkeep, "So, Gadreman of the Bloody Fist is at your service, if you have need." He gives the bartender a firm shake and then finishes his ale, waiting for a response to his story, and to his offer.


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 16, 2004)

The barkeep chuckles. "Well then, Gadreman of the bloody fist! That was a remarkable tale, whether true or not! Here, have an ale on me - payment for the tale." He grins, and sets down the last of the mugs he had been cleaning. "So ye be home at last, back in Mittendein, but I'd wager it doesn't feel like home to ye. A man with no roots is one blown by the winds. Tell me, Gadreman, why has the wind blown you here, now?"


----------



## evandariel (Jan 17, 2004)

Picking up the new ale, Gadreman clears his throat, "Well, it all had to do with the path of least resistance. Any man worth his salt knows how to follow that particular trail. I simply took the routes that had the least chance a' me getting recaptured by some rather unhappy Ulruz slavers. Path of least resistance."

He grunts and looks around, "Like I said, I doubt they've made any progress towards this area. We shall see though, aye? The winds may have brought me here, but the smell of gold keeps me here. It's about time to replenish my empty pockets, and have a good time to boot. it all comes down to time and money. If I got time, and I got money, I'll stick around until my ventures lead me elsewhere."


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 17, 2004)

The barkeep nods sagely.  "Yep, gold helps, and silver will do, but to get warm at night takes one o' the two."  He chuckles, "My neice sings that all the time.  Not sure why I remembered it.  Alright, listen - you are handy in a fight.  I hear there's a guy coming in who could use a good bodyguard.  His last one went and played dead for the guy's  enemies, and he's lookin' to trade up.  I hear the pay's good, if you can stand the man.  He's a wizard you see, one of them Marzen folks.  Spending too much time near Dwarves, I say, but that's between Marzen and her people, not me.  Guy's got a touch of Lunakav in him, if you know what I mean.  Few arrows short of a quiver.  But his gold's right as rain.  You should check it out."


----------



## evandariel (Jan 17, 2004)

With a tip of his tankard, Gadreman nods, "That I'll do. It's the only offer for work I've heard up until now. That's actually why I'm here, so early. I await the mage."

He pulls out his sword, lays it across his lap, and produces a whetstone. The soft scraping sound seems to relax the large man. He looks back up at the barkeep, "Ever seen one of these? I hear tell they aren't as common in the outlying lands. I got this at the arena, and have kept it with me the way here. It's called a Falchion, though I'm not sure what country designed the make. It doesn't really matter to me. Sorta like a scimitar it is, except it's.. well as you can see, a whole hell of a lot bigger than those toothpicks. Happens to be one of my favorite weapons in all my adventuring days, especially when it's got a nice, sharp edge on it." He continues to run the whetstone up the blade, enjoying the odd and off-key song it creates.

"When do ye expect the spell-flinger t' be here?"


----------



## Memnus (Jan 20, 2004)

((Since this thread was supposed to be for the camp outside, but nothing became of it, I'm hijacking it for our current situation.  No need for us to fill up the boards any more than we already have.))

Chaos has erupted outside a tavern in the Solinburg docks district.  The group ambushed their prey and his guards, but the fight did not turn well.  Now, even though the wizard has been incapacitated and killed, Argus is trapped by two strong bodyguards, Valdir has managed to hobble the horses but no further, Kirran is nowhere to be seen, and Rolf is in a wary stalemate with the two strangers from the tavern.  His fighting prowess has proved inferior to the tall and vicious Gadreman, and to make things worse, Almedh holds the unconscious Fleck as a hostage.

In the middle of the fray, a small red fox stands atop the slain wizard.  Bristletail is focused on Almedh, hackles raised, teeth bared, and snarling low in his throat, but he seems insignificant next to the mighty warriors now facing off against each other.


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 21, 2004)

The two warriors exchange meaningful glances, and the first one says to the foes arrayed against them, in Tradespeak, "We have failed our task because of you.  I am inclined to exact revenge, whether myself or through my, eh, friends, but there's little profit in that.  What value do you place on your lives, or at least, peace of mind?"

 The second warrior nods, looking for a reaction.


----------



## firehorse (Jan 22, 2004)

Valdir whistles to get their attention.  As they look up they are looking down the shaft of a nocked arrow, another ready to nock and loose quickly after, into the eyes of a really pissed off elf.  "Tis no care of mine you choose to protect a known murderer and failed.  Now you choose to try and extort money from us?!  Without these newcomers," glancing at the two me who came from the bar, "you would be lying beside your master.  I've been hunted before, and this latest bout with your pitiful human assassins and manhunters for ill gained profit has stretched my otherwise good nature to its end.  My question to you is: 'By what price do think your revenge will come at, if it comes at all?'"

Glancing to the newcomers, "I have a feeling you may have backed the wrong horse and not know it.  Being the case or no, now you have a choice.  This mage you are mistakenly trying to back is a murderer of several members of a prominent merchant family.  Some say it is from possessing a cursed knife, but, either way, he is being brought to answer for that and other things.  I can finish him in the blink of an eye with but one arrow, so, either way, nobody is getting paid today on the account of this murdering mage.  The choice now is, how far are you willing to go on his account?"  Moving the arrow to point directly at the mage's head, Valdir illustrates his point.


----------



## evandariel (Jan 24, 2004)

Gadreman merely grins, an evil, sadistic, and unpredictable grin.

"Forget so soon about yer gnome friend, eh?"


----------



## firehorse (Jan 24, 2004)

Valdir doesn't take his eyes off his aim at the mage.  "So, newcomer, you think this is a standoff...You won't kill my friend if I don't kill your...What exactly is this mage to you anyway?  You joined this fight for what purpose?  These other two were doing their job, but you?  What do you think to get out of killing my friend?  You think this mage will be so grateful that he will just pay you out of the kindness of his heart?" 

Now it is Valdir's turn to smile and even laugh a mocking laugh.  "You are a fool to think he will, or that I will stop hunting him...  This has become personal ever since he hired assassins to kill us.  For now, I doubt this is as personal to you.  Kill my friend, and it becomes personal.  I remember you from the barfight yesterday.  You seemed to have more honor than that.  Maybe I was wrong."  Valdir gives one of his signature shrugs, still not taking his aim off of the mage's head.


----------



## Rish (Jan 24, 2004)

During the exchange between Valdir and the warriors, Kirran has time to quickly and invisibly cross the few feet to the downed wizard; with a quick touch (Cure Minor) he keeps the man from bleeding to death. His voice floating out of empty air, he hisses angrily to the nearby Rolf, "Don't kill him yet if you can help it. We have enough to deal with without the dagger on the loose this instant."

Then during Valdir's next long comment, he turns from the wizard and hurries to Almedh's side where the desert man holds the unconscious Fleck, trying to edge close enough to get a hand on the gnome. Meanwhile, his disembodied voice addresses Almedh in a low murmur. "I'd like to think you're only helping him because it's the first work you found, desert man, and it'd be a shame if that elf on the rooftop decided to do anything silly. Especially as you tell good tales, as I told you last night, and they're short enough in the world. I'd be glad if you'd at least help me as far as putting my friend down so I can help him, though I'd be gladder to know you were willing to abandon that wizard there."


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 26, 2004)

((Threads merged and the tavern cleaned up.))


----------



## crystorix (Jan 26, 2004)

Rolf enters the tavern, helping a rather dazed Argus along.  The two of them make their way to the table where the rest are waiting.  He gently seats Argus down and watches as Jade slides off Valdir and climbs up to curl on Argus' shoulders.

Rolf looks to Kirran.  "I'm not sure what's wrong with him, but it seems to go beyond his wounds.  Unless you know how to help him, I'm going to take him out to the camp.  Perhaps being out of the city will be better for his mental well-being."


----------



## Memnus (Jan 26, 2004)

Fleck sits glumly over a half-pint of ale, but hasn't drunk any of it.  He holds his head in his hands, his own blood staining his rent vest.  The axe wound beneath is closed now, thanks to Kirran, but still red and painful.  Gradually, he lifts his head, and gathers his wits about him.  He stuffs various spell components back into their pockets and mutters, running a finger along the tear.  His finger glows softly yellow and the leather stretches back and seals itself closed. "So now the wizard is in the hands of this stranger.  Can we trust him?  He's Ulruzian, by his voice, but a human.  Could well be an escaped slave." He looks down at his ale again, then shakes his head. "Trained to kill, too, clearly.  Good Grelyk, we can only hope he doesn't kill the mage.  His type is the kind most easily caught by the blade - strong, vengeful, and not trained for psychic discipline."


----------



## firehorse (Jan 26, 2004)

Valdir sits in the corner, a snarl on his lips.  "You should have let me just kill that damn wizard!  And if that giant had a problem with it, he could have a few shafts too!  Maybe that would teach him to stay out of things he has no part in."  

He downs about half the ale and sits sullenly before shrugging, "Well, at least he isn't an assassin, Argus yet lives.  If he wants to kill the wizard, I'm hardly of a mind to care at this point.  Save me the arrows."

Turning to Rolf, "If you are heading out to the camp, I'll go with you.  The stench of civilization is reeking in my nostrils and ruining my otherwise good nature."


----------



## Reckless (Jan 28, 2004)

Almedh returns to the tavern's main room, seeming more accepted among the patrons this time around.  He looks over in Fleck's direction, and quickly changes the direction of his glances.  He moves to sit at the bar, asking quietly for a drink.


----------



## firehorse (Jan 28, 2004)

Valdir notices Almedh come in and nudges Fleck.  "What about that one?  He seems to have been smart enough to realize that he was backing the wrong play soon enough.  Seems a bit more honorable and smart than that giant..."


----------



## crystorix (Jan 28, 2004)

"What about him?"


----------



## Emiricol (Jan 28, 2004)

Reckless said:
			
		

> Almedh returns to the tavern's main room, seeming more accepted among the patrons this time around. He looks over in Fleck's direction, and quickly changes the direction of his glances. He moves to sit at the bar, asking quietly for a drink.



 The barkeep nods, and says in Tradespeak, "Aye, one ale coming up.  That was quite the fight, stranger.  Where are you from?  Not Mittendein, nor Caedmon.  Them's what we usually get for Humans in this place, with the occasional riffraff from them barbarian upstarts, Argossea, to the north."

 He pauses, fetching the ale and putting it in front of Almedh.  "No charge.  On the house.  We took care o' them guardsmen that came, too.  They don't come till the fighting's over.  This time there weren't no bodies, so they was eager to be off.  Less paperwork."  He laughs at his humor, though it doesn't translate well to Tradespeak, clearly.  Perhaps it would have been a play on words, had he delivered it in Mittendeinish.


----------



## Memnus (Jan 28, 2004)

Fleck looks from Valdir to Almedh, then back to his drink, then back to Almedh.  He tries to judge the stranger, but ends up with mixed opinions.  On the one hand, the desertman had helped the mage at first, and knocked Fleck unconscious.  On the other hand, there had beem a distinct lack of lethal intent in the blow, and if Almedh had wanted Fleck dead, he would have succeeded.  He had also left the party alone since the mage had left, and he tells good stories.

He looks back at Valdir, shrugs noncomitally, and turns back to contemplating his drink, when something seems to occur to him.  He sets his drink aside and flops his book open on the table, scribbling out one symbol and replacing it with another, nearly identical.  "Of course! The control is from the wings, not the tail. How'd I miss it?" His voice is fast and low, as it always is when he's working.  He mutters half in Tradespeak, half in gnomish, a few more moments before he connects two final points in the bizarre diagram, and only then looks up at his companions, returning to the present. "Er. Sorry. Revelation." Without looking, he sets his pen down - directly into his ale.  Sheepishly, he shakes it off, returning it to his pocket.


----------



## firehorse (Jan 29, 2004)

Valdir shrugs at Fleck's lack of opinion on Almedh.  Finishing his ale, he gets up and glances over to Rolf.  "I'm heading out to camp.  I've had enough of roofs and streets and such for one day.  You're welcome to keep me company if you like.  Could use an extra set of eyes, we've been followed at least once."

((BTW, sorry if some of my posts don't match what went on during the game.))


----------



## crystorix (Jan 30, 2004)

"All right, let's go."  Rolf steers Argus out and gets him mounted on a horse, and leads the horses to camp, accompanied by Valdir.

At camp, while waiting for Argus to snap out of it and Pup to come back from getting into whatever trouble Pup has gotten into, Rolf goes through the mercenaries' saddlebags to see if there was anything worthwhile in them.


----------



## firehorse (Jan 30, 2004)

While Rolf is otherwise occupied with taking care of Argus, Valdir keeps a close eye on his surroundings.  As has become customary since the last time he was followed, he stops somewhat inside the cover of the trees, backtracks around and watched the area to ensure nobody follows.  Confident that this hasn't happened, Valdir hides Rolf's and Argus' trail, climbs a nearby tree and treestrides back to camp.


----------



## Memnus (Jan 30, 2004)

Fleck watches the woodsmen go; suddenly he and Kirran are the only ones left at the table.  He clears his throat.  "Kirran... I'm sorry I snapped at you, you just took me by surprise is all.  For the future, try to stay where I can see you until I recognize you.  I don't exactly like being held down.  Not your fault, and no hard feelings, but so you know." He leans in closer to the halfling, conspiratorially.  "I've been working out new spells, and I think I've got one that'd make for my most powerful potion yet.  Imagine what we could do with a draught of flying...."


----------



## Rish (Jan 30, 2004)

Kirran has been watching Almedh thoughtfully for most of the conversation, rolling his wooden coin over and over in his fingers. Finally at Fleck's direct address he pauses and looks over at the gnome, his eyes glinting humor. "For the future, try not to get kicked in the face while I'm not visible. It makes it difficult for me to stay where I can be seen." His chuckle is at first quiet, but at Fleck's conspiratorial comment it deepens. "Flying, eh? Finally give us some height on the rest of 'em -" - he gestures around the bar - " - and wouldn't that be amusing?"

Having said this, he frowns again in thought. "What I was thinking, though, is that there's got to be some way to keep you from getting knocked around like that. I mean, besides the obvious problems, it makes such a mess and all. I wonder..." He shrugs. "Oh well. Worry about when it's necessary and not before."


----------



## Reckless (Jan 31, 2004)

"To speaks its name invokes its spirit.  It is enough to say I am a desertman, as your countrymen call me."  Almedh smiles.  "It is, how you said, less paperwork."


----------



## evandariel (Feb 2, 2004)

Gadreman sits with Rolf, near the fire which has burned itself low. He talks in low tones about the nature of the ones hunting him. He has come to the decision to accept Rolf's aid, and the two will disappear into the forest for a number of months. Gadreman gives Rolf a glance, "There are more than several hobgoblins... the leader is from one of their more prestigious tribes... a Berhinome or some such. There are more than a few goblins who have risen beyond the rank of slave, proven by their own prowess and cunning, and even a human or two. This, however, could indeed have no influence on the hunters following me, since I doubt the owner himself, or his cadre of men, will be the ones to follow. Most likely some hired hands or hobgoblins specialized in hunting and recapturing lost slaves and gladiators." He shrugs, and looks into the fire. "We shall most likely see, in the coming months, what is in store for me."


----------



## crystorix (Feb 2, 2004)

Rolf looks to Valdir.  "I'm going to hide the giant here from his pursuers.  Anything to annoy a goblin.  Want to come?"

he then looks at the others.  "Fleck, how much time do you need to study that blade?  Where and when do we want to meet up again?"


----------



## Memnus (Feb 2, 2004)

Fleck looks up at Rolf, then thinks a bit, stroking his goatee.  "Its secrets will be difficult to pry out, and I'll need more resources than I usually carry.  That, and I don't know how welcome we are in Solinburg, for a while.  Think I'll head for the capital, try to find my cousin there and see if he'll let me use his lab.  Probably take some... half a year or so to work it all out?  Six months from today, then." He takes out a loose sheet of paper and scribbles down an address in Dumeldein: Rosemarie Friedman park.  He tears the paper up and hands a piece to anyone who wants it.  "Kirran, care to come along?  Certainly good business to be had in the capital for us, purveyors of fine and wondrous draughts..." He laughs.


----------



## firehorse (Feb 4, 2004)

Valdir glances down at Rolf and Gadreman from his tree perch.  Hearing Rolf's question he gives one of his characteristic shrugs, "Sure, sounds like something a whole lot more entertaining than making arrows for an armory.  You and the big man seem to have put aside your differences, so, whether he likes me for the moment or not, I'll be more than happy to have your back."

(BTW, sorry for not posting earlier.  Sunday night we had a fire in my neighbor's condo and ours damn near went up with it.  Everything's ok now, but it took the inspectors a couple of days to let us back in.)


----------



## evandariel (Feb 5, 2004)

((that sucks!))

Gadreman merely grunts, "I may have my differences with you, Valdir, but for the time being I will put those aside as well. It's the least I can do for two men helping me to hide from the bastards that hunt me." There is a glint in his eyes, and you'd almost swear he wanted them to catch him, just to let some of their blood flow.

((hey, Gadreman took a level of ranger too, heh. So he's a bit more equipped to travel out into the wilderness now))


----------



## firehorse (Feb 5, 2004)

((That makes 3 partial rangers.  Maybe between the three of us we can make a whole one  ))


----------



## evandariel (Feb 6, 2004)

((LOL))

Several months are spent in Rolf and Valdir's company, And Gadreman learns much in the ways of the ranger. He is now more proficient than he was in the art of tracking and hunting, and has become quite familiar with the weather. He also has become even more frightening with his long blade, much to his own satisfaction.

Four months after disappearing into the wood, Gadreman returns to the vicinity of the village. A day of probing and searching leads him to find a temporary job as a ship guard, until the time in which his newfound party members return. Gadreman's pay is not extremely satisfying for one of his capabilities, but the main reason for his return to civilization was to investigate whether the hobgoblin's hunters had been there, and whether they were still on the hunt. Two months pass by before Gadreman finds himself finds *himself* on the hunt for his company. 

((Em, leme know anything I might find out about the hunters during my two months in the city. And Rolf, Valdir, feel free to roleplay with me if you wish, and just ignore the ship guard part since that would come after, or you could RP seeing and visiting me while I am a guard on the ship, or if you find anything out about my pursuers))


----------



## firehorse (Feb 6, 2004)

*Down time*

Valdir sticks with Rolf and Gadreman up until the point when Gadreman expresses an interest in going back to the city.  His initial enmity towards Gadreman fades and their small adventures during this time seems to build the beginnings of a mutual respect in their own unique fighting styles and abilities.  Of course, debates arise on a frequent basis which fighting style is the best: Valdir claiming that Archery is the only fighting style requiring pure skill where Gadreman's requires little more skill than that required to chop cord wood. (  )

Two days before Gadreman's decision, a band of Seledyne Rangers returning from the Ulruz struggles crosses their path.  Valdir recognizes one in particular as being his old instructor.  Since Gadreman is wanted by Ulruz and Lorlynia (for reasons Valdir is completely unable to explain) seems to be aiding Ulruz, Valdir makes sure the party's camp and the Rangers' camp are situated fairly far apart.  Even though the elves wouldn't be hunting Gadreman on behalf of Ulruz, rumors always spread.

After camps are set up, Valdir leaves the party's camp to speak with his old instructor and the other Rangers.  The next morning he returns to camp lost in thought and uncharacteristically quiet.  Upon questioning he tells that he has learned that the war with the orcs and Lorlynia is still at a stalemate.  Valdir expresses his distaste at the fact that the elven leadership is wasting manpower helping Ulruz when they have their own enemy on their doorstep.

When Gadreman announces his intention two days later, Valdir decides to accompany the Rangers for a while, completing his training as a Seledyne Ranger.  During this time, he learns that the leader of the orc band that razed his village has 6 fingers on his left hand and is now a prominent war leader.  "Someday, you bastard, someday..." is the chant that now resounds in Valdir's unconscious mind.

After completion of his training and spending the remaining two months with the Rangers, Valdir travels to Dumeldein a week early, landing a job as a bowyer/fletcher to support himself in the city and setting up residence in Rosemarie Friedman park.  This gives him an opportunity to get a feel for the layout of the park and partially blunt the feel of being again in a city.  Occasionally, he checks in on Gadreman.


----------



## Memnus (Feb 6, 2004)

(If you're working at the docks, you're in Solinburg or Marzen.  Dumeldein is in the middle of the plains.  I'll do an actual downtime post when my car doesn't need urgent maintenance.)


----------



## crystorix (Feb 6, 2004)

After asking the others to keep an ear out for anybody with the last name of Zaynard, Rolf leads Valdir and Gadreman into the wild.  He's pleasantly surprised to find that Gadreman is eager to learn the ways of the woodsman.  He also listens patiently to Valdir and Gadreman's pointless debate about archery versus melee, since he uses both equally.  Valdir and Gadreman may be surprised that Rolf leaves Westwind without saddle or bridle, and never mounts him, just having the horse follow along and forage at its leisure.  He leads them away from settlements, as the idea is to hide the giant.  Those few times he needs some supplements to his supplies, he or Valdir take pelts and meat to some outlying settlements to trade.  Only one or the other goes, leaving Gadreman out of sight, so nobody has any recollection of a man, elf and giant, but merely of a man or of an elf.

After four months, however, Gadreman gets restless in just the company of the two rangers and departs, while Valdir goes off with the Rangers.  Rolf goes south to find Nerina.  Rolf had not been looking forward to this reunion, for he had no idea how Nerina would react to news of the death of her daughter.  To his surprise, she was very calm about it, and was suprised he had taken so long to visit her about it.  She had been told by other sources already.  They had a pleasant conversation, but there was a distance between them that hadn't been there before.  Their relationship had been between a child and a faerie, then briefly betwen a teen and a woman, and he was no longer that child or even that teen.  Rolf knew that if he ever talked to her again, it would be as a druid, not a close friend.

Rolf then went to his childhood community, where Rolf asked if anybody knew where the rest of his family had moved to.  The Zaynards had been hunters and rangers that had lived on the outskirts of the community, never really being part of it, but even so, Rolf was surprised to find that almost nobody knew what had become of his clan.  They hadn't even known they were leaving until they found the empty house.  The community's folk, in turn, were surprised Rolf didn't know, since he was the only one who remained, even if his dwelling in the area was sporadic.

[[Of course, maybe I did learn something that would give me a lead to investigate.]]

Rolf thanked those who helped keep squatters from his old family home, spent a little time repairing it to wintering conditions, but of course, couldn't winter there this year because he had to meet up with the others in the capital.

[[Anybody remember that 1st edition rule that no more than 3 rangers could travel together?  Boy we're getting close.]]


----------



## firehorse (Feb 7, 2004)

((If you add it up we make 1 1/3 rangers))


----------



## evandariel (Feb 7, 2004)

Gadreman recognizes the time fast approaching for him to meet his companions, and enlists as a ship guard on a voyage closer to Dumeldien. From there he rides his horse at a fast gallop, making good time but also making sure that the animal does not overextend itself. Leaving his horse behind in the stables, Gadreman cautiously checks out the town, careful to keep his cloak low about him and sticking to alleys and crowds. He eventually finds Valdir working, and says his hellos. After a friendly conversation about how his sword was most definitely not all brute fighting, Gadreman inquires as to whether Valdir had heard anything about the Ulruzians in pursuit of him.

After the meeting with Valdir, Gadreman moves back out onto the plains, staying out of sight while keeping a watchful eye and ear out for the other companions. He locates some and overlooks just as many as they slowly trickle into the village, and he occasionally escorts them into the city before leaving again, mindful of his recent training and the fact that a large man in a small city is not hard to miss.


----------



## Rish (Feb 8, 2004)

((OOC: Gah. I'm really sorry it took me forever to get my act together on this one. All I can say is, REU applications and the NSF are punks, and the week got away from me while my back was turned. It should get better from here on out.))


Kirran again seems to be spending a long while lost in thought, ignoring the exchange between Gadreman, Rolf, and Valdir - disappearing into the wilds doesn't appeal to him in the least. He watches Argus toss fitfully in his sleep with a strange expression on his face. "Dropped your druid totems, won't wake to a touch, restless sleep... Strange things going on with you, aren't they?" His words are quiet and rambling, spoken as much to himself as to the sleeping figure. "Well, don't be too hard on yourself, eh? Gods are fickle, I s'pose, but not that fickle. Still, best to have someone looking out for you for sure, even 'f you don't believe yours is. Here... Hm." 

He pulls a wooden coin on a leather thong from around his neck, and takes the usual one out of his pocket, weighing them in his hands. Finally he wraps the thong around the first coin and tucks it into Argus' belt, sash, or similar. "There. Everyone can use a little extra luck now'n then."

Finally he twists around to respond to Fleck. "Dumeldein? Er... sure, fine. Not like I had any real plans anyway. Though I'd rather not wear out a welcome like we have here, or I'd be running out of good-size towns to stay in, in Mittendein anyway."


Kirran accompanies Fleck back to Dumeldein, but once there sees very little of him. He's clearly in his element here in the city with no pressing commitments, and though he could conceivably see Fleck quite frequently if he chose, he doesn't. He sets himself up in a smallish room in an attic somewhere on the border of a shadier part of the city, immune to heights and the neighborhood because of the simple fact of his upbringing.

He occupies part of his waking time working as a skilled brewer at a preexisting brewery, disinterested in the bother of finding his own equipment, but he spends much more of his time just walking the city, refamiliarizing himself with the workings and bustle of a place where many types of people come together. 

Time passes for him largely without consequence, until in mid-autumn he catches a glimpse of a youngish human man, Jan, whom he knew from his time in Marzen, crossing the square a short way from him. Through some kind of bizarre luck (though strings of odd coincidences _do_ tend to trail after clerics of Felicitas), Jan also catches sight of Kirran despite his being only waist-height amid the other passersby. He waves to the halfling, and the two work their way through the surrounding hubbub towards each other.

There proceeds the requisite few years of catching up, Kirran largely glossing over the previous spring's events; but he soon finds that his old friend has a strange tale to tell. Kirran's old "mentor", Callahan, has been killed - and though this in itself is not odd, because the streets are rough, it seems the man responsible has had a bizarrely good string of luck lately - better than anyone has any right to. Jan can't quite relate the details, as the information has come to him already second- or third-hand.

While Callahan's death means Marzen is probably open to Kirran again, he finds himself strangely disinclined to return after a few years adjusting to being away. Still... he also finds himself disturbed at the account of unnatural good luck, because he knows that Felicitas makes even the lucky take some bad fortune along with their good fortune, and this man seems to be immune to misfortune (if Jan's account is accurate). As a cleric of luck he feels some obligation to investigate further, but the winter and the meeting date are drawing too near for him to leave Dumeldein, and so he remains in the city, somewhat frustrated, until the time comes to rejoin the group.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 8, 2004)

Argus quietly listens to the others making their plans in the morning, and understands they will gather again in Dumeldein come winter.  As he collects his meager belongings, he again discards the druidic fetish Rolf had returned to him, and notices a strange wooden coin in one fold of his waist-sash...  Argus fingers the coin for a moment, and stashes it again, deciding it couldn't hurt.  He heads out quickly, placing a hand on Kirran's shoulder briefly as he passes.  The Hibridean quickly enters the city and purchases some jerky and hardtack for the road, then heads out into the woods.  Jade, the snake, is left behind at the camp, confused at her companion's long absence, as he leaves her behind.

After several days, he reaches the river and hikes alongside it to the southeast.  Argus hunts and forages for food once his rations are gone, and fills his waterskins at the river when needed.  He hustles once he reaches the end of the river and sees the ocean once more.  Argus pauses for a moment at the sea, then grunts and turns southwest, running angrily for a time.  After some time of hiking, running, and jogging, Argus finds a small settlement out in the wild.  He is surprised to find anyone living out here, knowing that he must have left behind Mittendeinish territory many days ago.  Argus creeps up to the camp and sees a tent village of human barbarians, apparently nomads.  Argus ponders what to do, and realizes that his many days in the wild have left him rather odorous and unkempt, and with a laugh he realizes he'll probably fit right in!

Some of the barbarians hear his sudden laugh, and dash out into the woods to find the source of the noise.  They find and surround him, and Argus goes sober again.  He cautiously tries some diplomacy, but the barbarians don't understand him.  They lead him into the village where he meets their shaman, a middle-aged man with a wizened look to his face.  The shaman understands Mittendeinish, and Argus convinces the man that he only wishes to stay with the tribe for a time, learn their ways and maybe share some of his own skills.  The shaman scoffs at this, but Argus insists that he's also a fair hunter and warrior.  The shaman translates for the chieftain of this small tribe, apparently called the K'ultan.  The chieftain looks Argus over, scoffing at the man's only slightly-muscular build and pale complexion.  He barks out a command to one of his warriors, who steps up.  The shaman tells Argus that he must prove his ability to the tribe by subduing this warrior, and the monk nods his assent.  Argus steps over to the tribal warrior, bowing briefly, and the man laughs harshly at the strange custom.  He strikes first and catches Argus in the chin, still coming out of the bow, and Argus staggers back, rubbing his jaw.  However, once the man steps up again to take another shot, Argus snaps out a fast punch and stuns the warrior, then pummels him into submission with a rapid succession of blows.  The chieftain appraises Argus' skill, and apparently decides the foreigner deserves a chance.  The shaman tells Argus the chieftain's consent, and the young monk spends a few months with the tribe, proving his skills as best he can.

Argus is uncertain how much time has passed, but as autumn sweeps over the land, he is presented with a strange demand by the shaman, Pah'rel.  The chieftain grimaces down at Argus from atop his wooden throne, and Argus squirms under the large man's gaze.  Chieftain Hrel'tar demanded, via the shaman, that Argus must marry into the tribe or be cast out.  Apparently it was expected of him some time ago, but he never realized it.  He is still a foreigner to them, and has overstayed his welcome as such.  Yet Argus has absolutely no idea where the tribe is now, as he lost track of which direction he came from, and the tribe has traveled many times since then.  Now, the chieftain demands he either marry into the tribe or flee, into the unknown wilderness beyond.  The only female in the tribe currently unmarried and of the proper age is the chieftain's daughter, however, and there are other warriors who desire her, for the chieftain's only son is still young, and thus whomever his daughter marries might eventually become chieftain.....  Argus nervously accepts the marriage, realizing several warriors will not be happy with him afterward.

Just as Argus' luck seemed to abandon him before, it does so again a month after his forced marriage to the chieftain's daughter.  Surprisingly, the time isn't all that bad, aside from a daily roughing up by jealous warriors.  The chieftain was recently slain in his sleep, and all eyes are drawn suspiciously to Argus....  The Hibridean bids a hasty farewell to his new wife, fleeing the tribe as several warriors accuse him of the heinous crime and come for his head.  The monk moves swiftly away from the camp, managing to find which way is north and heading that way.  After a few months of fleeing, Argus finds his way back into Mittendein and hustles towards Dumeldein, certain that at least some of the barbarians are still after him.

Once he finally reaches the city, Argus hides out in the park, still not used to the bustle of an urban sprawl....


----------



## Memnus (Feb 8, 2004)

Fleck travels to Dumeldein and takes up residence with his third cousin, of of the city's most respected alchemists.  Although the house is crowded, as any permanent gnomish dwelling tends to be, Fleck tunes out the familiar hubbub and sets down to his studies.  He soon realizes, though, that the magic of this weapon is still beyond his skill to tease out.  He'll need the proper tools; what more, some of those tools haven't even been invented yet.  Through studying his host's library, he learned the secrets of binding simple enchantments to mundane objects.

His first experiment was not exactly a stunning success.  By tying a string to a wooden sphere, and enchanting the sphere to levitate, as he described it, "You can always tell which way gravity is pulling."  He fails to explain, however, why there might ever be any need to use it.  The levitation spell was imbalanced, however, and before Fleck could stop it the little contraption had floated out a window into the street.  Those in the immediate vicinity of the house payed it little mind - after all, with that many gnomes in one place, odd things are bound to happen - but it drifted farther and farther toward the center of the city, over the heads of the crowds, slowly gaining altitude.  Fleck never saw it again, and set the design aside as needing work, along with the plans to enchant his cart to fly.

After nearly a month of study, he began to go back to alchemy, taking his wares to the Traders' Plaza every morning and doing a brisk business.  While there, he managed to acquire some of the more potent components for his further designs - his first successful enchantment was warding his vest against water, protecting his precious spell components even from submersion.  He also bound a detect magic spell to a glass lens, allowing him deeper study of magical emanations when not under the time constraints of the spell.  With this new tool, he went back to studying the dagger, and was so engrossed that he forgot the date the group had planned to meet again in the winter.

(Like I said before, I'm not here tonight.  If you really want me around, Rish has my character sheet.)


----------



## Emiricol (Feb 9, 2004)

The party gathered in Dumeldein, save for Fleck who was absorbed in his work.  While the party gathered in the renown park of Dumeldein, capital of Mittendein, a pageboy approached them.

 The page confirmed that at least some of them were present for the final hours of Tillich, before it was sacked by goblins, and informed them that his master, Lord Strom, had heard that the gnome of that group was in town and meeting companions come winter - and thus knew where to locate the party.

 The group agreed to meet with Lord Strom, and has negotiated a vast payment of gold coins, to be delivered at the same time the party takes advantage of a certain package.

 The package is some person who has become an embarrassment to the Kaiser, and the party's agreed mission will be to escort the package 20 miles north of Dumeldein, where a group from Solinburg will take charge of the person and escort him or her to their own city, where presumably the person will be less of an embarrassment.

 This won't happen for two weeks (16 days), however, and so the group contemplates what to do to fill the time between.


----------



## evandariel (Feb 9, 2004)

Gadreman absorbs all that is said and grunts, "Well, we should inform our little gnomish companion first.. So we are to escort a man in custody to a troop of Solinsburg guards? That's all? Sounds fishy to me."

He waits a moment before speaking further, "Perhaps, I could lead the man south myself, with the rest of you following behind. I have a horse, a strong one, so if anything were to happen I could retreat to your side. However, we would be more than able to suprise any would-be ambushers if not all of us were visible at first glance. What say you?"

He listens to the response, and the rest of the conversation, before turning to Rolf with a grin, "Two weeks is plenty of time to locate and dissuade any spawn of Beher from further pursuing, don't you agree?"


----------



## crystorix (Feb 9, 2004)

"If they're close enough.  Where did Almedh say he saw them again?"


----------



## Rish (Feb 9, 2004)

Kirran nods at Gadreman. "I'll go hijack Fleck. Even if I have to clock him over the head and drag him here unconscious to get him away from his work." He tugs his jacket closer around himself. "Be back sometime."


----------



## evandariel (Feb 9, 2004)

Gadreman nods in return to Kirran, letting him go after Fleck, "I'd be careful, word travels fast and the enemies of this 'package' may already know who we are and what we are doing. And if anyone has seen us together, the slavers may be after you too.

"I think," Gadreman says, turning to Rolf, "that Almedh had seen them seven days south, about a week ago. That means they could already be here, if they were any good."


----------



## Rish (Feb 9, 2004)

Kirran pauses for a moment and looks back at Gadreman, his cheeks bright red with the cold and his eyes laughing. "Luck, man, I've been taking care of myself on the streets probably for longer than you've been alive. I'll handle myself."

He walks through the darkening streets toward Fleck's, eventually arriving at a rambling, distinctly gnomish dwelling (to judge by all manner of strange devices and additions to the place in odd directions). He knocks softly, stands back a step or two, and waits, wondering to himself with a quiet chuckle just what he _will_ have to do to extricate Fleck from his studies.


----------



## Memnus (Feb 9, 2004)

A small window slides open in the door. "Yes? Yes, what is it, is it the paper delivery?"

Kirran chuckles. "No, I'm looking for Fleck. Spangle Springleglitz."

There is a pause, then the gnome behind the door parses the mangled name. "Oh. Oh, just a second." The window snaps closed, and Kirran can hear merry laughter for a moment before it disappears deeper into the house.

After about a minute, the door opens and Fleck emerges, looking distraught and smelling vaguely of smoke. "It's today, isn't it? I completely forgot. Lead the way."  After a few moments of silence, he looks at Kirran incredulously.  "'Spangle Sprindleglitz'??"


----------



## Rish (Feb 11, 2004)

Kirran shrugs innocently and his eyes crinkle at the corners as he gives Fleck a sidelong look. "You tell me your absurdly long name in the middle of a town that's about to be sacked by goblins, and you expect me to remember it a year later? Pfeh!" He grins, tilting his head to one side. "Here, I'll fill you in on the day while we walk. Not that you missed much..." 

He launches into a rambling explanation of the day's events, peppered with snide remarks about Lord Strom and noble folk in general, until eventually the rest of the group can see two small figures stride into view, one gesticulating wildly.


----------



## firehorse (Feb 11, 2004)

Valdir strokes his chin at Gadreman's suggestion.  "Actually, it might be better the other way around.  This party we are meeting is expecting those that met with Lord Strom to be in the party.  Anyone else seeing us meet with him will be planning on the same.  If you and possibly Fleck were to stay out of sight, if we were attacked, the attackers might not have planned on you.  Otherwise, anyone seeing the obvious lack of the personnel assigned to this mission will be immediately alarmed."

Valdir shrugs, "But, that planning is a couple of weeks out.  First, we need to find out where your pursuers are."

(Sorry, my posts are going to be more infrequent.  MIS at work has a screening software set up so I can't access the sight from my office.  I can't look for another place to work because....you guessed it....those types of sites are screened too.  Bastards.)


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 19, 2004)

Argus, usually the quiet one, nods to Valdir's comments. "We should get to work then on finding Gadreman's pursuers, so we can slay them and get on with this. We need to somehow learn who this 'package' is, why we're to take it out of the city, and what exactly we should be expecting on the road with the 'package'. I take it Delwin has vanished, and we are again without any keen information-gatherers or spies?" Argus whispers this last sentence so nothing suspicious might be overheard.


----------



## evandariel (Feb 19, 2004)

Gadreman nods to Valdir, and then Argus speaks. It seems that the giant has gone missing by the time the fallen monk finishes. The others look around to no avail, Gadreman, to some suprise, is just not there.


----------



## crystorix (Feb 27, 2004)

Rolf snorts.  If he could track a small man through city streets after two days, following a giant after a few minutes would be no problem, but he decides to let Gadreman play the mysterious one for the nonce.

"I think I shall go out and find Pup then see if we can find any traces of goblinoids around the city.  If there were any hobgoblins with the hunting party, they certainly wouldn't be showing their faces around city streets."


----------



## Memnus (Feb 27, 2004)

Fleck blinks, and looks up at Rolf.  "It's not really that easy, Rolf.  This is the capital and largest city in the kingdom.  There are perfectly legitimate hobgoblins..." he coughs, sarcastically, but continues, "here, as diplomats and merchants.  Here, we can't just assume any _Beherilank_ is a hunter, and after us; even worse, if we do, we're in more trouble than we would be in the smaller towns.  They take foreigners seriously, here."


----------



## firehorse (Feb 29, 2004)

Valdir shrugs characteristically.  "I'll give you a hand Rolf.  Maybe we can catch up to Gadreman.  If those hunting them see him, they will likely tip their hand that they are hunters.  Hunting hunters should be fun."


----------



## crystorix (Mar 11, 2004)

"And they call this civilization?"   Rolf mutters to himself.

"Nonetheless, Fleck, I will go out anyway.  I expect these merchants and diplomats to travel by the roads, but I have a suspicion that those hunting Gadreman will think like hunters, and will not be on the roads."

Rolf turns to Valdir.  "You are of course welcome to join me, but if I'm sighted, I think that one woodsman alone with his wolf will be less suspicious that a woodsman accompanied by an elf.  Though I will be endeavoring not to get that close."

"I shall return here at sunset."

((I'm not trying to find any hobgoblins right now, just evidence of their passage so we have a place to start.  If I find older tracks, I follow them until they're a bit fresher - say within a half day.  Rolf has a +17 for tracking goblinoids, +19 if Pup assists (he only needs to roll a 5).))


----------



## Emiricol (Mar 13, 2004)

((Nothing distinctive could be found.  Possibly due to the closeness to this giant city, or because they left no tracks that scream "hobgoblin!" or because you didn't happen to find that one track, no one can say.  The end result is the same though.))


----------



## evandariel (Mar 14, 2004)

Gadreman returns to the campsite, and to those of keen eye, the only noticeable difference being a ruby-red earring in his right ear, although it is difficult to see from under the hood of his dusty grey cloak.

"Excuse my absense. I was looking into the bounty upon my head." He gives a half-smile as he says this last thing. "What has been happening since?"


----------



## Memnus (Mar 15, 2004)

Bristletail leaps from the back of the burning wagon, whose passenger has been thankfully released.  He leaps up onto the seat of Fleck's cart, and yaps at him a few seconds.  Suddenly, Fleck jumps up in rage, turning on the released noblewoman. "What? Who did this to you??" His small voice quakes with anger.


----------



## firehorse (Mar 15, 2004)

Valdir, with adrenaline still coursing through his veins, starts at Fleck's outburst and nocks an arrow instinctively.  "What is it Fleck?",  he states as he watches the upcoming scene unfold. (ready action)


----------



## Memnus (Mar 15, 2004)

Fleck glances at Valdir a second, but his attention is still mostly on the noblewoman. "What disgraceful sort of creature - driven so low as to lock one of their own in a cage and ship her away as cargo - nothing you could have done, good lady, could possibly be so shameful as what has been done to you!"


----------



## firehorse (Mar 17, 2004)

Valdir relaxes markedly as he realizes there are no more enemies around and that Fleck was merely shocked at the plight of the rescued woman than by anything she might be or have done.

"Are you saying that she is a slave Fleck?  She hardly looks the part."


----------



## Memnus (Mar 18, 2004)

"She's no slave, but might as well be if this is how her 'family' treats her." His rage seems to have burned off some, but the indignance and desire for justice still burn in his eyes.  He addresses her again. "Good lady, I do not know what you have done to earn this treatment, but it certainly doesn't merit treating you like a creature.  Who did this to you?"


----------



## Emiricol (Mar 18, 2004)

The lady looks down, clearly embarrassed at the whole thing, but the adrenaline of being locked up in a wagon on fire is fading.

"Good guardsmen, I thank you from rescuing me from the attackers.  You have performed your task with skill, and I will assuredly let my family know once I arrive in Solinburg."  She pauses, and takes a deep breath, a light sob escaping her.  "I am the niece of the Chancellor, Helen by name.  I... The Chancellor's advisors have arranged for me to wed a man of great trading power in Solinburg, with a prestigious family line. I... kept trying to escape my duty."

 She pauses, eyes watering, trying to maintain control.  "I was in love with a common bard, and he with me, but I fear he is dead.  He said he would ride ahead to Solinburg to effect my escape on arrival, but I have not heard from him since."

 She looks from face to face, searching for... well, who knows.  "Lord Strom has handled most of the arrangements, though I know not how discretely.  I do not know why he would arrange this marriage, though, as it would surely weaken his own position!"  At this she cries openly.  Confused, the poor young woman.  And scared.  

 "Please don't bind me," she pleads quietly.  "I swear that I will not try to run, just don't bind me!"


----------



## firehorse (Mar 19, 2004)

((Ok, since I missed most of last session, could someone please fill me in on who she is and who we just fought and where we are and why we fought them and why they kept going over the cliff, and, and.....))


----------



## crystorix (Mar 21, 2004)

((Remember being hired by a nobleman to transport a relative who had caused some embarassment to another city?  She was that relative and that was what we were doing.  We were ambushed along the way.  Some rose up out of the ravine while the horsemen charged from the woods.  As for why they jumped back into the ravine, there's probably a path or other escape route down there, and not certain death.))

While Fleck and Valdir talk to the lady, Rolf continues to battle the fire.  ((If its conceivable.  I'm sure the cover is a loss, but what about the cart itself?))  Pup sniffs around to find any other immediate danger.  Once the fire is dealt with one way or another, Rolf looks over the edge of the ravine to see what might have happened to those that fled.


----------



## Emiricol (Mar 21, 2004)

The ravine contains a couple of bodies including the no-longer-Large fighter's.  They are in difficult to get to spots, and the water flowing around them makes them dangerous - it isn't a lot of water, but going pretty fast!  It eases up immediately after, and it seems likely that the escaped foes simply went downstream using the water to hide their scent and tracks.


----------



## Memnus (Mar 21, 2004)

"Bind you? Of course not.  It's not the most comfortable, but you're welcome to ride here." He gestures to the back of his cart, strewn with tools and other trappings of his trades.  There is, at least, a roll of canvas that might make a decent seat.

"As for your plight ... we may be able to help you after all. It is a shame to be forced into a marriage when you are not willing.  We were only hired to deliver you halfway there, and may be able to effect your escape at the other end and still collect our payment."

(By the way, while I was listening to the caster, given my spellcraft check of 31 could I tell if it was wizardly magic or bardic?)


----------



## Emiricol (Mar 22, 2004)

((Arcane, but definitely not bardic.  Wizardly.))


----------



## firehorse (Mar 22, 2004)

((Got it, thanks.))


----------



## Memnus (Mar 22, 2004)

(Trying to fill in from what Rish has told me about the session. If I mess something up, let me know.)

Fleck rides in the back of the wagon, in the cage, sitting huddled and sullen.  His form is that of the Lady Mardana, though the nose is a little small, and the eyes are a few shades off - he huddles his face in his knees, trying to hide, passing off the reluctance as shame at being caged.  Tied to his left ankle and wrapped around his waist is a short length of hemp rope, magically altered to a fine gold-weaved belt.  He fingers the rope anxiously with sticky fingers and waits for his rescue.  Outside and not too far away, a bright red cardinal follows the wagon at a safe distance, doing its best to not act like it's following that cart and to not act like a fox.

(A few minutes after casting Alter Self, I also cast Spider Climb.  They have the same duration, so if the alter runs out, I still have a few minutes left on the spider climb.  With a climb speed of 20, I can cast Rope Trick and climb into extradimensional space in one round, and since the rope is tied to my ankle, I'd haul it up with me so they couldn't grab it and follow.  Then the extra-d space would sit there for five hours, so unless they're really willing to wait for me, they'll get sick and go away so I can escape.)


----------



## Emiricol (Mar 22, 2004)

Argus follows the main party at a healthy distance, the real Lady Mardana accompanying him.

 The rest of the party must rescue Fleck-as-Mardana before his Alter Self spell wears off, but at least he has a good backup plan.


----------



## firehorse (Mar 22, 2004)

Valdir holds up Elfinhaus after travelling a good distance from where the new party took over the transport of 'Lady Mardana'.  After waiting for Rolf and Kirran to catch up, he starts shadowing the other party.  He anxiously keeps an eye on the direction that the would-be assassins came from, ready to follow and watch if any more show up.

"If another party of assassins show up, perhaps we should let them attack and then clean up whomever is left.  Fleck will likely be ok with his magic tricks, but I would still like to stay within 300' (medium range with my bow) at any rate."  

"When do you think we should attack if no assassins show?  When we do, I can start by picking them off at range, maybe drawing them out."


----------



## evandariel (Mar 25, 2004)

((can someone fill me in on what I missed? I could not stay connected on sunday and had to eventually give up))


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 16, 2004)

(We've just defeated the adventurers that were escorting Lady Mardana the rest of the way, disguising ourselves beforehand, and that's basically it, Gadreman.)

Argus returns to the group with Lady Mardana in tow, asking them "So do we proceed to the city now, or try for another destination? And how will we enter the city if we do proceed?"


----------



## Memnus (Apr 19, 2004)

Fleck looks around the cozy interior of the Happy Unicorn, sniffs once, and smiles faintly.  The faint smell of woodsmoke from the fireplace, mixed with hints of high-quality tobacco, bring back memories of happier, carefree days.  He breathes in once, relaxes, and wanders to the bar.  Managing to climb onto a barstool and get the server's attention, he orders a half cup of Elven tea and looks at Kirran.  He speaks to Kirran, but louder than necessary, hoping someone will interrupt usefully.

"Say, I could go for a tune. Did you forget your flute at home again?"  He looks sadly at the empty stage.


----------



## firehorse (Apr 22, 2004)

Valdir (still at the magical shoppe) inquires of the owner, " I miss the flute my aunt used to play.  A comparable quality bard specializing in the flute is hard to find.  I also am interested about when a certain party gets into town, so it should be one that gets information quickly.  Would you happen to know where the best tavern to find flute music and information is?"


----------



## T'ahl (Apr 27, 2004)

*The Happy Unicorn*

A young Elf enters the bar and takes a look around.  It's a cozy little place,  he can imagine that it gets quite busy and lively in here at times.  At the moment however the bar is almost empty, perhaps due to the incredibly late hour.  The bartender is cleaning glasses - it looks like he's getting ready to close perhaps, the only two other occupants of the bar half finished their ale and looking ready to leave soon.  He looks to the bartender and raises a finger to indicate "one".  The bartender grimaces a moment and then nods.  He takes his place at the back of the bar, his front to the door and relaxes visibly, it's been a long days journey and his muscles are tired.  He takes a sip of the ale brought him, and then reaches in his pack to bring out a beautiful silver flute and a fine polishing rag.  He slowly begins to polish the flute in between sips of his ale.  Noticing the bartender watching him he quietly asks "I've just arrived and am in need of a good room for the night - any suggestions?"  He focuses back on his flute for a moment - waiting for the response.


----------



## Emiricol (Apr 27, 2004)

firehorse said:
			
		

> Valdir (still at the magical shoppe) inquires of the owner, " I miss the flute my aunt used to play. A comparable quality bard specializing in the flute is hard to find. I also am interested about when a certain party gets into town, so it should be one that gets information quickly. Would you happen to know where the best tavern to find flute music and information is?"



 "Flute music? No, I am sorry, but I do not mingle much with that type outside of my business concerns here in the shop."




			
				Memnus said:
			
		

> "Say, I could go for a tune. Did you forget your flute at home again?" He looks sadly at the empty stage.



 In a place like this, it seems unlikely that anything so subtle is going to get the results you want, and indeed, no one seems to note your question to Kirran.



			
				T'ahl said:
			
		

> Noticing the bartender watching him the young elf quietly asks "I've just arrived and am in need of a good room for the night - any suggestions?" He focuses back on his flute for a moment - waiting for the response.



The bartender smiles and delivers the ordered drink, then nods.  "We've some rooms here, and a couple vacancies.  They aren't cheap, but you don't look like that'd be a problem.  But say, you play?  Of course you do.  Well, I'd be willing to trade you a meal tonight, a room, and a meal in the morning for a night of your song and tales, if you are any good.  Bit slow tonight and a good bard singin' and telling tales always picks things up a bit."


----------



## T'ahl (Apr 28, 2004)

*Flute*

Aros, though tired from his journey, takes the bartenders offer, Though he does not look the pauper - his travels have drained his purse - and if the room is as nice as he says - it will be worth the effort.  He takes the stage and plays a whistfull melody that changes as it goes - almost telling a story as it lilts from brave and bold, to dread, to inspiring love and loss, back to bold and brave, and finally to obvious victory.

((just in case you wanted it I rolled lol [1d20+6+2+4]=17+6+2+4=29] to play with my masterwork flute))

((I know I'm not the bard the guys are looking for - but thought it would be fun to "cross paths" like this - they're looking for a bard new to the city - and by god they'll find one - though it may not be the one they thought.  I just hope they don't kill me before they realize that fact lol.))


----------



## Rish (Apr 28, 2004)

Kirran catches Fleck's eye and makes a motion with his head in the direction of the newly-arrived flautist. "There's your flute music, if not from the expected source... I think..." He looks a little closer at the newcomer, trying to decide if he's the bard they came to find, in disguise, and finally shakes his head fractionally. "I don't know. Hard to say. Well... maybe I'll go see about him."

Still, he settles back in his chair for a moment, waiting to see if the gnome opposite him has any comments before he gets up to chat with the newcomer.

((*mumble* Forgot about the no-more-forum-notifications thing... *sheepish*))


----------



## Memnus (Apr 28, 2004)

Fleck blinks, turning to watch the bard for a bit, then shakes his head quietly. "Don't think it's him.  Mardana said he was tall, and since the nobles don't tend to familiarize outside their race, I'm assuming for a human.  And if I had to guess, this fellow's native tongue is Forestal, as well." He shrugs, and also sits back.

"Sure can play, though."


----------



## firehorse (May 3, 2004)

Valdir spends the first few weeks of Winter travelling with Fleck and Aros to Fleck's hometown on the Lorlynia border.  After a brief night's rest and a promise to return just before the end of winter, he continues into the heart of the Great Forest.

After several day's travel, he finds the encampment of Seledyne Rangers he has been seeking.  After a word to Aros that he must do this alone, he departs to meet up with the Rangers.  After a few welcomes as are customary, Valdir is escorted to the Rangers' Headmaster where he is presented for advancement within the Order.  Several weeks are spent training and honing his new and existing skills.  

After completion of the training, he departs and finds his way to the Druid's grove near Idenynia to offer his services in helping to clean out the remnants of the Dark Army from the area.

True to his word, Valdir returns to Fleck's village just as the last of the snowfalls of winter ends.

((Upkeep - 3 months @ 5 gp each= 15gp))


----------



## Memnus (May 4, 2004)

The day before Fleck leaves with the others for Lorlynia, there is a knock on the door of the room where they group is staying.  The knocker is a petite female gnome, dressed in messy but rugged traveler's garb.  Underneath the outer layer, though, a suit of leather armor is apparent.  "Spingear Spindlefingers? Business." Fleck accompanies her into the hall, and they can be overheard talking in low, rapid Gnomish.

"To the homeland and from the oppressors?"

"Deliverance by the art and by perseverance."

"And Grelyk's hands."

"I have a message for you, and for your father."

"My father is retired. Is it that important?"

"More important than that. Here."

"You're lucky I was headed back home anyway."

"I know."  There is a moment of silence.

"Dreamwalker?"

"Lillian Lifebreath, Mardnab, Ward of the Solinburg Refuge, at your service.  But I must be back.  Godspeed, Spingear Spindlefingers, Fleck, Final Child of the Age of Gods."

"And to you."

Fleck returns to the room, looking shaken, but says nothing and evades any question about the nature of his business.  The next night, in the safety of his cart-shelter, he cracks open the letter addressed to him.  The seal dissolves into nothingness, and the letter opens, its contents shifting and quietly changing, no longer a recipe for Caedmon sweetbread.

_Spingear,
We have routed out a refuge of the Ulruzian civil war, who had settled with entourage in the wilds to the south.  This criminal is now quietly in our custody, with three kin freed.  They are of your clan, so it falls to your father to assign judgement to their captor.  They are not yet fit to leave here; your father must return to speak with them._

Fortunately, the trip to Lorlynia is fast and uneventful, and after making sure the elves will at least be housed for the night in the cozy Gnomish community in the Silver Hills, he delivers his father's message.

Fleck's father Deloric is a very large gnome, almost dwarf-sized, and still powerfully built despite being nearly a century and a half old.  He reads the letter, then frowns.  "This is something I must do.  I was hoping to see you while you were here, my son, but even here, I cannot escape.  You will stay and watch over the household until I return, will you not?" There is no hint of a question in his statement.

For the next few months, then, Fleck assumes his father's position as head of household.  It is not a strenuous job, really, and provides him access to all manner of alchemical and arcane equpiment.  He spends his time well, and has many wonders to show his friends when they return in the spring....

(P.S. I hope that's all a decent color.  Yeah, I guess it's all fluff.  But E, I could use an actual xp total - I'm going to do some crafting, and would like to know how much I can do and still keep level six.)


----------



## T'ahl (May 5, 2004)

*Time for all seasons*

Aros accompanies Valdir and Fleck on their journey to Fleck's home on the Lorlynian border.  The trip is interesting and Aros learns a little about his new comrades.  Fleck, it turns out, is quite a powerfull wizard.  Aros very interested in his use of magic, watches intently whenever Fleck has opportunity to use it.  Though he does not openly ask for help or teaching - he picks up a few pointers from watching the gnome work.  Valdir, it seems, is quite accomplished at surviving in the wild - a skill which was well appreciated on their trip.  After arriving at Fleck's, Valdir and Aros continue on alone - as it is obvious Fleck has some important business to attend - though he will say nothing of it's nature - at least not to Aros.  A few more days travel and Valdir finds some important business of his own.  Happy to be back in Lorlynia after so many years, Aros continues alone to his home village on the far side of Seledyne Forest.  He has not seen his father in years - nor sent any word of his travels - having parted on poor terms with him when he thought it foolish to leave the forest and find company with the other races.  Perhaps it was Targan himself that had pulled Aros into this new group and drew him home, perhaps just fate, perhaps only chance.

His father lay on his death bed when Aros arrived.  He had fought in the war to protect his beloved Lorlynia - but had been so horribly wounded that he was beyond the help of even elven medicine and magic.  Oddly, his father was not angry that he had not returned in time to fight along his side, but was simply happy that he had returned.  They made peace there, in his fathers last few breaths, as if he had been waiting, hanging on for the chance to do so, before passing through to the fairy mists.  

Aros spent the rest of the winter there reaquainting himself with the people of his village and settling up his fathers house (he was an only child and his mother had past to the other side when he was very young).  But as spring began to draw near, he knew it was again time.  Though he loved his home and his people, knowledge and world experience had always been things he craved.  And so it was he set out once again, to meet Valdir and Fleck at Flecks home as had been previously arranged.

As upkeep Aros had only 11GP left when he set out on this winter journey.  Assuming perhaps his father had left him a few things, and his Tree hovel, I'm sure Aros made it through the winter - but is likely now near copperless.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 6, 2004)

Argus spends a full two days lazing about his room at the Happy Unicorn Inn, recovering and getting sober again, having never gotten so drunk before. Finally, he leaves the inn and makes himself scarce for the winter, leaving the Mittendeinish cities behind and traveling through the least-populous towns to avoid unwanted attention. He garners food and shelter from the locals by trading away some minor gemstones and aiding the local hunters. He spends some of his idle time in such towns by teaching some basic fighting techniques to any local militia that may appreciate the training, but most of Argus' spare time is spent alternatingly between meditation, fuming at his fate, and thinking about his brief stay with the K'ultan barbarian tribe in Mittendein's southern fringes several months ago. He doesn't have long to ponder this however, as he encounters some roving K'ultan scouts after only a few weeks of travel outside Solinburg.

When he left the K'ultan tribe, he was on the run because the chieftain was murdered, and he was the only suspect because he was an outlander, and Argus had been forced to marry the chieftain's daughter shortly beforehand in order to be accepted into the tribe.... He had little chance of convincing the barbarians that it was an ambitious one of their own, so he fled the impending doom and eventually rejoined the adventurers he had met before. Now, the tribesmen who had adopted him no more than a year ago have caught up and continue to pursue him, coming for his head. Argus rendered the scouts unconscious with some unarmed attacks, then tried to reason with another that came up, but quickly had to dispatch that scout as well when he saw the rest of the K'ultan warband advancing on him. He bounded off with his superior speed and lighter burden, having few possessions and none of the heavier armor and weaponry carried by the barbarians, and Argus managed to escape further north, taking the time to cover his tracks once he got a day or two ahead of them.

Argus continued his journey north until he entered Lorlynia, elven country, and there he visited several towns relatively close to Mittendein, as he knows nothing of the Forestal speech.... He found a seasoned warrior in one large town, too old to be given any active duty fighting the orcish army to the far north, and Argus arranged to borrow a spare room in the elven warrior's home to stay in for the rest of winter. Argus paid the man with a few gems, while also exchanging training in the elf's fighting style for training in Argus' unarmed martial arts and K'ultan wildfighting. Argus trained rigorously during these two months, teaching the elf some of his own fighting arts while the elf taught his. Argus did a little hunting during the time to also help sustain himself, and made good use of his skills to stay in shape. Once the winter had just about passed, Argus left the old elven warrior and bid him farewell, seeking to rejoin his adventuring companions to gain more firsthand experience in building his strength and skill.

_((OOC: Argus spent 4 of his 10-gp gems on a Poor lifestyle for 3 months, getting 4 gp in return, so spending 36 gp equivalent. Part of this cost went towards his training as he made up the rest with providing lessons in Four Winds martial arts and K'ultan wildfighting, and also hunted a little for food on days when the winter weather was relatively clear. His training is in preparation for taking a level of fighter later, once he's done sufficient practice to master the new techniques he's learned. I don't yet know where we're going to meet up, but once the winter is over, Argus will pass briefly through Marzen, where Lady Mardana was sent with Gadreman, to see if the party's there yet. If not, he'll travel to the northernmost Mittendeinish and southernmost Lorlynian towns he can find to search for them there....))_

_((And Aros, I think your PC would have gotten by with a Self-Sufficient lifestyle during the month or two you traveled with Valdir, given his wilderness skills, and then Aros probably had to get by on a Meager lifestyle the other month or two..... Self-Sufficient costs 2 GP per month, Meager costs 5 GP per month.))_


----------



## Rish (May 8, 2004)

Kirran catches Fleck for a short conversation before the gnome leaves for the winter. He speaks in a low, hurried voice and his face is unusually still, even grim. "... Marzen on, well, business ... could be anything ... no, I have no idea. ...here in the spring? Right. ... well, I hope so anyway." 

He sets out for Marzen shortly thereafter, barely taking the time to exchange gold for gems, wanting to reach the city before heavy snows make the roads impassable. He settles in again quickly, because with years of life and Callahan's death between now and his original departure, there is little preventing him from renewing old contacts. As winter sets about its business in earnest, Kirran sets about scrounging up any information he can about the man with unusual luck.

Jan, however, is out of Marzen again (or perhaps still), and in winding his way through the remains of Callahan's absurdly intricate heirarchies Kirran turns up next to nothing. Rumors fly, but no hard information. Finally, he pins it down to a face and a vague description, but it's enough: Meier Helmhold, a gangly man Kirran remembers from early years. Years ago, he'd have had no reason to kill Callahan, but these things change; Kirrans knows as well as anyone.

Even with the name to go on, no one seems to have had real news of him in months. The story of his latest lucky break is on a lot of tongues, but always heard from the pin and needle vendor on the corner, or a halfling goodwife's sister's husband's best friend, and tracing back to the source proves impossible. Still, Kirran can sift enough truth from the rumors to know that all is not quite right. Finally a particularly fierce winter day finds him curled up in an out-of-the-way room, printing out a letter in a deliberate, blocky hand:

"Helmhold:

Heard you took care of the man who wanted to take care of me.
Curious why the courtesy.
Propose a meeting: Potmetal Tavern, your convenience.

Kirran."

He sends the letter out into the city at large, trusting rumors and strange social connections to lead it to the man. He is beside himself with frustration when it returns to _him_ instead. "Can't find him, boss. No word." are the only words of the scrappy human boy who hands his now-filthy letter back to him. Meanwhile just enough information has been filtering in to keep him from giving up entirely: an overseer at a gambling house describing a ridiculous winning streak, the most concrete information yet: "Luckier 'n Luck hisself." Kirran swears to himself, despite the obvious exaggeration: "Lucker than ... it's not right. It shouldn't be able to happen. No one's that lucky, no one." He continues circulating letters and hunting down contacts, finally sending a letter to Solinburg to await the return of its recipient:

"Fleck:

Business not wrapping up nicely. Rather not leave,
things are very not right. Have the folks meet me here?
Reply if not, it'll reach me. Somehow.
Luck, reply even if, nothing else doing here, it might amuse me.

K."

With that he returns to the cycle of searching and failing to find, waiting out the frustrating winter and waiting for spring...


----------



## crystorix (May 9, 2004)

Rolf had been concerned when he'd seen that Argus no longer had Jade with him.  Since he is now back where Argus first went crazy, Rolf takes a little time checking around to see if he can find the serpent.  He then buys the goggles he'd requested, and accompanies Valdir and the others a little bit on their journey, stopping by some of his hidden caches to pay back the money Valdir had lent him.

With winter setting in, Rolf returns to his cabin and spends the next few months holed up with his animal friends, hunting during the days.

During this time, he maintains contacts with the sylvan and animal communities.  As spring draws near, Rolf hears hints and rumors of large tracts of forests mysteriously dying, out in the wilds beyond Mittendein's borders.  Rolf makes a note to check on those rumors, either with his friends or by himself next time they split up.  Perhaps it was the work of one of those foul beings known as blighters, or similar evil forces.

((3 months self-sufficient - 6 gold))


----------



## Memnus (May 9, 2004)

When the others return to the Silver Hills, they find Fleck on his cart, parked at what can only be an archery range.  A row of targets sits fifty feet away, squarish mounds covered in cloth and painted with comical pictures of what may well be hobgoblins.  Fleck, oblivious to the newcomers, squints at a target, then swings his crossbow to point at it and opens a flap on the front.  A faint point of light appears on the target, and Fleck pulls the trigger, the bolt impacting the target a couple inches below the light. "Hrm. Needs work." As he looks up, he notices Valdir and Aros. "Oh! Welcome back.  It's more useful at night, I'm afraid."

Fleck has changed somewhat in the few months with his family.  His blond goatee is a bit longer and a bit sharper, and he now wears something on a gold chain around his neck.  "We'll be heading back to Solinburg, then?"

(Emiricol, dock 72 xp from my total. I crafted a Hand of the Mage, and a one-shot lightning trap on my spellbook, for 900 gp each.  Not that anybody in the party need ever know about the trap. I sure won't tell them, but if Aros filches it, he gets what he deserves. I'll have the character node for you next week.)


----------



## firehorse (May 10, 2004)

Valdir returns to Silver Hills with Aros in tow and searches but a few minutes before finding Fleck and his impropto archery range.  Watching Fleck for a few seconds brings a quizzical look to his eyes as he watches the light emitting crossbow barely miss its mark.

"Quite the interesting contraption you've got there Fleck.  Could be usefull at night or for those without good night vision.  You might consider having it adjust for varying range and wind conditions to be truly indespensable."  

At this Valdir sticks a finger in his mouth, feels the wind and quickly nocks an arrow, letting it fly and then in a split second, hopping back 10 feet and letting another fly.  Both hit the exact spot Fleck was aiming for in quick succession.  Valdir nods slightly and turns to Fleck.

"Solinburg?  Sure, why not?"   

Valdir then mumbles a quick word 'crossbow' while holding his free hand over his quiver.  Instantly, a small crossbow (halfling sized) appears.  "Besides, I need to give Kirran his newly modified crossbow."  Upon inspection, it can be seen that this crossbow has been modified and enhanced to have perfect balance and increased accuracy when in the hands of small creatures.  (MW Light Crossbow from the modified captured one we found)  Holding it over his quiver and mumbling 'return', the crossbow dissappears, apparently back in the magical quiver.

"Hold your fire." Valdir says as he proceeds down range to retrieve his arrows.  Again, the arrows dissappear as they are held over the quiver.  Returning, Valdir gives one of his famous shrugs and asks, "So, when do we leave?"


----------



## Memnus (May 12, 2004)

Fleck is clearly unimpressed by the appearing and disappearing crossbow trick.  "Caravan for the coast leaving tomorrow morning. You've got good timing."

The trip back to Mittendien is uneventful, despite the rainstorms of early spring.  On arrival in Solinburg, Fleck is greeted by the same gnome from the Happy Unicorn.  She intercepts the three on the street, not an hour after they enter town.  This time, however, she speaks in Mittendienish, not caring about being overheard.

"Fleck, welcome back.  Intercepted this letter for you."

"What, another one?" He takes the proffered paper and starts to open it.

"Hope it's not anything important.  Anybody could have caught it, writing in the clear like that. Your friend should be more careful."

By now Fleck has scanned the letter and read the signature. "Hard to say. Afraid I must be out of town soon, though."

She winks at him. "Rienna will be sad.  Godspeed to you, though."

Fleck rolls his eyes, but responds by moving the cart onward.  He passes the note back to Valdir. "Looks like Kirran's found trouble in Marzen.  North with us?"


A few days later, the trio enter Marzen, searching the taverns for Kirran, eventually finding their way to the Potmetal.


----------



## firehorse (May 15, 2004)

Valdir takes the note offered to him and reads it.  After a nod he follows Fleck out of town.  After leaving the gates, Valdir veers off to the woods with a word back to Fleck, "I'll catch up to you."

In the woods, Valdir heads towards the spot where the woodsmen would often stay when they tired of city walls (which was often), backtracking and otherwise attempting to foil any attempts to find the hideout, mostly out of habit than fear of being followed.

Reaching the spot, Valdir stacks some sticks on top of two rocks and arranges them carefully.  To the casual observer, it would be unnoticeable, but to Rolf and Argus, it tells the story of where Valdir and Fleck have gone and when they left.

Nodding to himself, he leaves the spot in a roundabout way and then proceeds to catch up to Fleck.


----------



## evandariel (May 23, 2004)

Unbeknownst to Valdir, and as luck would have it, Gadreman was at this time passing through the area in the employ of a caravan. He easily spotted the strange formation, and, as he had done many times in the past few months, went over to investigate the stones. A glint of a smile comes to his lips, and he bids the caravan master a goodbye, picking up whatever coin he was promised. Some minutes later, Gadreman pursues what little trail he can find, though Fleck is much easier of a person to follow than the skilled ranger that Valdir is. "Soon," he whispers to himself.


----------



## Memnus (May 27, 2004)

Fleck storms away from the campsite in a huff, his familiar at his heels, for once forgetting or not caring about the perils of being alone at night while people have been stalking you.  He makes it back into town safely, though, to the stable where his cart is parked.  He lets down the sides and crawls underneath into his little shelter. He mutters to himself in his own language as he arranges his bedding in the dark.

"Gre'lyk, they speak of going to Ulruz. Fat lot of good they'll be able to do, blazing in there blind and going for revenge.  That giant is just going to get them all killed if they don't have contacts inside, and he doesn't seem to be the type to have friends when he leaves."

For a moment, he ponders trying to contact Kirran, but the halfling has undoubtedly disappeared into town and is utterly unreachable if he so desires.  Instead, he flops open his book, calls a small light into existence, and scribbles into his book for a while, trying to calm his nerves.  Bristletail pokes his head in and voices a question.

"I don't know. Whatever they are, they're dangerous. Brimstone, was it? Stray too close and I imagine we'd catch a fireball, head-on.  Something's up, and I'm not convinced these creatures are connected with whoever Kirran's looking for. Maybe watching the place for some other reason?"

The fox whines, then asks another question.

"If they go, they go without me. It's as simple as that. I'd rather stay here and not get myself enslaved, thank you very much. He glances at the fox, who watches him quizzically. "It's safer for you, too. The only thing more hunted than gnomes in Ulruz is gnomish wizards. And if the vest, book, and staff aren't hints enough, a familiar tagging at one's heels is a dead giveaway."

The fox looks relieved, and goes back outside to curl up at his guard post.  Fleck's little lights wink out, and he sighs, closes the book, and settles in to sleep.


----------



## crystorix (Jun 7, 2004)

As Gadreman runs out of the house looking for hobgoblins, Rolf lets out a sigh.

"Is he alive?" he asks Kirran, and the halfling nods mutely.  Rolf then turns toward Argus, who was picking himself up from the floor.  "And thank you so much for making a bad situation worse.  He was in the wrong yes, but you weren't pulling any punches either.   He didn't have to stop his blade at your throat.  

"Since he almost killed you that time, I've had no idea what was going on with you.  Which is fine, you don't need to be a druid, or even a nice person.  But eventually one of you two are going to kill each other."


----------



## Memnus (Jun 9, 2004)

Fleck, disconcerted and disoriented, takes his staff back from Valdir and gingerly checks himself.  His wrists ache from being tied, but other than that, no harm done it seems.  "He won't be back until mid-afternoon, at the least. Probably won't be happy, though. We'll want to be ready for him." He glances at Argus and falls silent, not sure what to say.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 9, 2004)

Argus shoots a menacing glance Rolf's way, and is almost about to chase after Gadreman, but instead turns his fury against the furniture and walls of the house.  He accomplishes little other than bruising his knuckles and cracking some wood, and eventually his rage is spent, so he leans against a wall and catches his breath.  Argus quietly mutters, while panting, "I *refuse* to be weak....I will _not_ stay weak.....I will not be a slave to my wretched fate....."


----------



## crystorix (Jun 9, 2004)

Rolf watches Argus's outburst.  "Ooo-kay."  He shakes his head.  "They act as animals, but even wolverines have more sense," he mutters to himself.  Then he turns his attention back to what Fleck had said.

"‘Ready for him?'  How does one become ready for that maelstrom of violence?"  He pauses.  "I don't think he'll so angry about your trick that he'd attack us anyway.  Still....

"Kirran spent months tracking this guy down.  In a few seconds, Gadreman almost ruined that work.  If he can't keep his impulses at check, his actions may some day again work against the goals of our group.  Also, though none of exactly follow the gods of purity, I personally am not comfortable with attacking a surrendered foe in such a fashion, much less an unconscious one.

"What do you suggest?"


----------



## firehorse (Jun 12, 2004)

Valdir watches Gadreman storm out after hobgoblins and Argus' caniption with mild curiousity and a slight grin.  "It seems some of our companions have...issues.  But, then again, who doesn't?  I don't really agree with the attack on a surrendered man, but, we've done so ourselves before.  Do we forget the wizard so quickly?  Granted, his companion brought it on by refusing to act in an appropriate manner of someone parleying, but....stuff happens.  If Gadreman wishes to come back here swinging at me or anyone else not asking for it, that's quite another matter.  I think he may just find that hacking like a meat packer doesn't always guarantee success."  Valdir shrugs characteristically.

"You speak of our goals Rolf, what exactly are those?  We seem as chaotic as a group as these two are acting out in the open.  I'm always a proponent for freedom of action, but action without purpose is a waste of time and energy.  The time we tried to assist Lorlynia was short lived and goblin hunting was fun, but not really productive.  Hunting down some mysterious knife passed the time, but again not really amounting to anything productive.  Freeing that girl was a good thing, but again, short lived.  Now....?  Again, Valdir shrugs.  

"So, I'll pose the question: what exactly is our goal as a party?  I've tried, but we are yet to find one."

Valdir leans lightly against the door jam as he lets the question sink in, waiting for a response.


----------



## T'ahl (Jun 12, 2004)

*Aros*

Aros watches in amazement as Gadreman rushes out of the small cottage and into the forest on his "goblin hunt".  He cocks an eyebrow at Fleck - a little wide eyed at the force and power of his "suggestion".  He then looks down at himself - a near perfect copy of Hemhold, realizing the jeopardy he put himself in - and that fact that it would probably only have enraged Gadreman more - he shakes his head and lets out a quite chuckle.  Looking back to Fleck he mutters "well at least one of us was using logic".  With things finally quieting down after the many rampages witnessed around the cottage - he again turns his attention to Hemhold.
"So is this the man with the unbelievable luck?" he asks outloud to no one in particular, "it appears his luck may only be for betting and not for battle...... either that, or it's somehow lucky for him that we happened by"  He cringes a little as his mind roles around the possible implications of that last comment.  Realizing that his appearance may be "disturbing" to Hemhold and the entire interogation process - he decides to go outside and retrieve the carcass of the dead beast for inspection as the others question Hemhold.  Besides - he can listen in on the action anyway with his message spell still in place.

He hopes his disguise has worn off long before Gadreman finds his way back to the party.  As he heads out the door he has one more grin cross his face "for the man who burst through the door first - you managed to do remarkably little fighting", he muses to himself.   "All in all, an interesting day - I'll need to remember this for tales spun later - with a few embellishments -  here and there............ of course"


----------



## Rish (Jun 13, 2004)

Kirran is still hunched over Helmhold's prone form, checking the man efficiently but diffidently for injuries (besides the massive sword wound, now half-closed from magical healing) that might have caused his faint. As he folds the man's shirt back from his chest, he catches sight of a strange burn at the same moment as a pendant shakes itself loose from the cloth. He runs the pendant chain through his fingers, frowning as he sees that the metal pendant has reduced itself to so much melted slag and snatching his hand back from its residual heat.

"My luck, he'll wake up just now and think I'm filching things," he mutters to himself. "Always was a suspicious bastard - not that I blame 'im."

He sits back on his heels and starts paying more attention to the conversation in time to chuckle at Valdir. "Goals are for people who don't have enough to keep 'em occupied." He pauses. "Honestly, though - why worry about it? Long-term goals are all well if it's your thing, but I've got by just fine for thirty years without any." He looks at Rolf for a moment, thinking about Gadreman, but finally looks away without addressing that issue.

He turns back to make one last check-over of Helmhold, hesitating for just a moment before he pulls the pendant over the man's head and examines it thoughtfully before tucking it in a pocket. "He should be coming around shortly. Hopefully we'll find out what this is all about."


----------



## crystorix (Jun 13, 2004)

"I know you've been dissatisfied with our lack of a single over-reaching goal, Valdir, but that's diverging from the point I was making.  Since its been brought up, though, I'll address it.  We didn't come together with some large goal in mind, and trying to find a larger goal at this stage would be a mistake.  You wouldn't be able to find one that we'd all agree to.  And maybe it's a human - and halfling - thing, but I see nothing wrong with the way we've been doing things.

"And I wasn't comfortable with how things went down with that wizard.  But I didn't say anything because I had sort of been hoping something would happen to him - He had ‘made' Fleck, and if he'd survived, we were at greater risk.

"Apparently nobody has any to say about Gadreman, so I guess my apprehensions aren't widely felt.  I'll leave it at that then."


----------



## firehorse (Jun 14, 2004)

Valdir chuckles, "'Single over-reaching goal' eh?  You make me sound like one of those human paladin types.  Nay, perhaps you misunderstand.  Once in a while it is nice to do something...useful and with some sort of purpose.  But, if everyone else is content, who am I to be the crusader."   

Again he shrugs.

"As for Gadreman and Argus, neither's temperment seems to be too trustworthy, especially as of late.  True, the rest of us are not saints, but random unwanton violence is as dangerous to us as it is to our enemies."


----------



## Memnus (Jun 14, 2004)

*When we left off....*

The room you find yourself in is like something out of a nightmare.  The fiend on the wall, though clearly dead, still occasionally shifts and shudders, its chains rattling morbidly.  On closer inspection, tiny silver blades have been driven into the thing's skin and broken off.  The rest of the room seems devoted to grisly torture equipment, though none of it is currently occupied.

The light in the room comes from a single torch, by the door.  The torch is driven through the chest of a man in the livery of a Marzen guard, and now burns low, the soot from the smoke staining the poor fellow's face.

Fleck takes one look around the room, turning pale, and steps back out into the hallway, trying to breathe steadily.


----------



## Emiricol (Jun 14, 2004)

Meier approaches, but being in the middle of the group, doesn't see the room just yet. He sighs as he waits patiently for... Well, for whatever is going to happen next.  While he waits, he continually looks around the hallway, searching and listening for anything that should alarm the group.


----------



## Memnus (Jun 21, 2004)

*Where we now stand*

The heavy metal doors swing open, and everybody is afforded a view of the room within.  The square room is barren and empty, except for an iron cage against the wall.  A human figure lies in chains in the cage, unconscious, a set of plate mail discarded at his feet.  His sword and shield, and a selection of other weapons, lie at his feet - fat lot of good they'll do him while his arms are manacled above his head.  As you enter, he stirs and looks up...

(This is Sly's new character, by the way.)


----------



## crystorix (Jun 21, 2004)

Rolf flies into the room cautiously and circles around the perimeter, wary for an ambush, leaving those following him to deal with the man in the cage for now.


----------



## evandariel (Jun 24, 2004)

The man in the cage's eyes flitter open for a moment, and he looks relieved to see Rolf's shape emerge in the doorway. He then slips back into unconsciousness, his head hitting the floor with a stark ring that seems too loud in the total silence since the battle.

((I am not going to RP anymore until Sunday evening. I caught a very bad case of the flu and have been bedridden since monday. I will let you know if I can't make the game, but I'm pretty sure I will be able to. Sorry guys.))


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 28, 2004)

After a long period of hesitation, or perhaps surprise, by everyone else, Argus decides he's stood around waiting long enough. So the usually-quiet ex-monk enters the room behind Rolf and walks over to the shackled man. "Looks harmless. Maybe another victim of whoever Helmhold was dealing with..........when he wasn't himself." Argus examines the man's shackles and such for a time as he speaks. "But for what purpose was he shackled here? The only other humans we've seen down here were impaled on torches. Maybe this one was to be food of sorts for that winged woman, if she truly was some sort of fiend, or perhaps the captor thought he knew something that was valuable to her?" Argus tries forcing the cage open, or tearing the shackles out of their sockets, in case they might not be secured too well, and grunts. "Mind giving a hand? I don't think we need to worry about this man in his condition."


----------



## Memnus (Jun 29, 2004)

Fleck releases his mental grip on Meier's drink, and the ale goes back to tasting like ale.  He laughs at the human's reaction to the demonstration.  "Many people don't realize that there are actually four sorts of magic. This tongue doesn't have the words to distinguish them as well as some, but the four types translate roughly as the Talent, the Skill, the Gift, and the Call." He takes a sip of his drink, and plows onward, not really noticing if he loses anybody, or if anybody's even interested. "The Talent is innate, and cannot be taught. Most have at least a little, but few have much more than that. The Skill, my personal field, is learned through study and experimentation.  The Gift is only granted by the gods, and would be out of mortal reach without them. Kirran is the expert on that.  The Call is like the Gift, but granted to those close to nature. There's debate as to where it actually comes from, and I wouldn't know." He nods to Rolf, then takes another sip of his drink.


----------



## evandariel (Jun 30, 2004)

Enoch joins the others as Fleck discusses the sources and types of magic, a slight thrill running through him that signals a warning from his god, and he remains silent. He nods to those who see his approach and aside from that is nothing more than a solid, silent support, like an old rock formed from blowing winds and flowing waters, seeming there having been there forever and to remain for quite some time more before the elements brush it to the ground.


----------



## Rish (Jun 30, 2004)

Kirran snorts as he recognizes the familiar beginnings of Fleck's rambles. "Now see what you've done, Helmhold? We'll never get him shut up now." He makes as if to pitch another rolled-up bit of napkin at Fleck, then thinks better of it. " 'Gift.' Feh. You must be worse off for rambling topics than usual, if you've started calling me an expert on anything."


----------



## Memnus (Jun 30, 2004)

"Expert or not, I'm sure you can guess what would happen if you stopped giving Felicitas his share of the credit for what you do. Anyway, the word's not quite right for it, but it's not my fault this language can't translate _grellanperric_ right."


----------



## Emiricol (Jun 30, 2004)

Meier grins, a lopsided expression that manages to convey both bemusement and curiosity at the same time.  

 "So you call this The Skill... I believe every chef should learn that skill.  No need for a cook when we have a talented - sorry, SKILLED - gnome in the party I seem to have joined."

 Meier looks around the table briefly before sipping his ale once more.


----------



## crystorix (Jun 30, 2004)

"Strange that you differentiate between this Gift and Call, Fleck.  I was unaware of any debate, but I've had little formal training.  As far as I'm aware, my power comes from Nylaethia, as Kirran's comes from Felicitas."


----------



## T'ahl (Jul 1, 2004)

*Interested in the ideas of magic*

"We elves don't use magic - we are magic" Aros laughs "Right Valdir!"...... 

"but more seriously - I think magic is everywhere - and in all of us..... and the "talent" as Fleck put's it, and my specialty," he says as the pitcher of ale on the table rises and fills up Meier's glass - apparently of it's own volition, "is just drawing on the power with your heart and mind".

Aros pauses in deeper thought than usuual for a moment - his eyebrow arched in a new realization.  "Isn't it interesting though Fleck how the "skill" magic users as you put it, seem to lose sight or ability with the "talent"....... and the "talent" users - never take the time to learn the skill............ I wonder what would happen if someday - someone - learned how to truly draw on both.........." he trails off, an almost worried expression passing across his face for a moment as he realizes just what kind of awsome - and possibly dangerous, power that might actually unleash.


----------



## Memnus (Jul 2, 2004)

"Wield the Skill and the Talent? Both take practice, and either one can take a lifetime to master.  Anyone trying to learn both would never refine either one enough to weave the most powerful and intricate spells." He shakes his head, dismissively. "It's not unheard-of for one to combine the Gift with either one, but again, any power takes a lifetime to master. Trying to learn more than one only robs you of the depths of both."


----------



## evandariel (Jul 2, 2004)

Enoch mutters, "I've heard many a tale of priests that wield this "Skill" as well as they do the powers bestowed by their gods. I doubt they would agree with you."


----------



## firehorse (Jul 5, 2004)

Valdir shrugs as Aros refers to him as an example of an elf.  

"My 'skill', such as it is, is likely a combination of many things.  I chose the way of the bow many years ago and any 'skill' I have in it is mostly due to dilligence in its use and practice.  I have to admit, though, that certain abilities I have in this area are not due to purely martial practice.  Whether they come from Alyhndro directly, or the Great Archer allows me to tap into something within myself, who can tell?  I care not where the ability comes from, only in how I can use it to the best effect."

After this oration, Valdir turns back to sipping his tea and quietly listening to the conversation.  A few sips and he turns to Rolf.

"I've been thinking.  Many villages in Lorlynia have giant eagles as guardians and mounts.  I have also heard of giant owls being involved in similar symbiotic relationships.  Would you have any knowledge of where I might find a Giant Owl that might be willing to be a mount?  I hate to ask more, but you may likely be better at persuading it to be a mount and training it than I, so I would like to request your aid in this area.  What do you think?"


----------



## Emiricol (Jul 5, 2004)

Meier grins.  "I think it'd be hard to hide a giant owl - you'd either have to leave it outside town or find a giant barn!"  He raises his mug amiably.


----------



## T'ahl (Jul 6, 2004)

"Giant OwlZ! laughs "who needs to hide it - just have it carry away and drop anyone that bothers you about it"

"But hey - while we're on the topics of giant owls and magic....."
Maybe Fleck could cook up something for you - he's the most skilled with magic...... I think .........

"there is a spelll for a phantom mount that lasts for several hours and then disappears - it's not even that tough of itself.  If you paid him well .... and I mean really well as it would certianly cost to create ..... perhaps he could make an owl talisman that becomes a giant owl mount for a few hours whenever invoked?

What say you Fleck?


----------



## Memnus (Jul 7, 2004)

"Erm. Well, the spells for conjuring phantoms, or calling planar creatures to one's bidding, are outside my realm of study, I'm afraid.  As for the talisman, to turn into an owl..." Fleck ponders a bit, then shakes his head. "I'm afraid that the energy it'd take to compact an owl, large enough to ride on, into anything prtable is not something I've found a way to bind. Yet. Much easier just to make existing things fly." He takes a sip of his drink. "I've been trying to extend the time granted by my flight charm, at the expense of speed and maneuverability. Perhaps after I do that, I'll be able to bind it to my cart permanently."

He smirks. "I've heard of illusionists binding shadowstuff to mimic the effects of the conjuries you want. Problem is, once you know it's a spell, it can't affect you anymore. You'd sooner be picked up by a painting on the wall."


----------



## T'ahl (Jul 7, 2004)

*ahh well*

Aros - finally growing weary from the day underground - decides to check himself into a room and have a good sleep.

He wakes from a fitfull sleep half way through the night - nightmares of giant crows and demons troubling his dreams!  In the center of all the carnage he sees himself, standing against them - eyes glowing, hands glowing and a whirlwind of great power spinning around him stronger and faster as he concentrates on it's power.  With that he wakes with a start seeing many many objects in his room are floating around in a small whirlwind of their own - a bright gloaing light at their center.

"What the" and with that comment and his staring at them in wonder - instead of falling to the ground the begin to whirl faster and faster.  He tries to concentrate on stopping them "I could never do this before" he mutters, and instead of stopping they just go faster - and the ligth get's blinding - then they fly out of control and then smash against the walls in all directions.

There is a bang at the door "open up in there!"
He grabs his things and weapons out of reflex "how am I ever going to pay for all this damage" he whispers to himself.  There is a larger thud at the door - someone is trying to break in.  He moves closer to the window - his only escape if he should need it - but on the second floor.

Crash - the door flies open - and three large uniformed guards burst into the room (just his luck - they must have been on a sentry walk near the inn)  Their swords are drawn and as they advance, angry looking.

They grab him and start beating - still a little sleepy his mind was slow to react and protect himself and he takes a fair good number of hits.  One strikes his head hard and blinding pain and light shoot through his head and neck.  The pain grows - but shifts from pain to power and suddenly a great flash of light throws all three guards hurtling accross the room and throws Aros out the window - bouncing once on the first floor roof - and then the ground.

Several guards are now at both ends of the street - having heard the commotion on patrol - he's a gonner.

Flecks cart is nearby - so he throws the key under it (hopefully they'll get the message that he had to leave - and leave in a hurry), and then bolts off out of town and into the woods before more guards can form and barr his way.

with that aros disappears and when you all awake he's gone - and probably for a while you surmise, as you hear tales of an evil wizard bustin up the place and killing three guards the night before (and know it's Aros' room).  The key he left as a note - and as a thankyou for letting him be with your party - as if to say - I may be back for this someday - back to join you!

((why all the fan fair - who knows - but maybe if I ever play him again and he hits seventh he's gonna add a level of sorcerer lol obviously with power - and no control yet whatsoever.  Sorry guys I'm leaving FMTG - so you get a better split of the loot LOL - and an easier play - 8 characters has got to be tough on the DM ;-)  - I have another campaign I've been accepted into - but if down the road you need another - perhaps Aros could return someday.  Best of gaming to you all - and thanks for letting me be a part of it for a while))


----------



## evandariel (Jul 8, 2004)

Enoch glances at Fleck, "Is this a common occurance amongst you?" he asks, shaking his head in disbelief, "Honestly."

He grunts and ponders on what kind of idiot mage (or demented, as the case might be) would practice his casting in an inn. The smallish elf was a bit on the queer side of things, and Enoch feels there is nothing left but to pray for him.


----------



## firehorse (Jul 10, 2004)

Hearing no responses interesting, Valdir shrugs and lets it drop for now.

Aros retires to his room soon after.  Later, a commotion is heard and several guards sprint upstairs.  Valdir follows them covertly and by the time he gets there, the thing has ended.  Slowly he creaps up to the door and looks in.

Valdir looks at the wreckage in the room and then hears loud whispers from passers-by of the rumor of what went on.  Turning to the rest of the party who followed him up he speaks in a low voice "We should get out of town for a bit.  Many saw that he was with us and we may be held accountable next.  Not that I would mind testing my aim on a few anti-sylvanic guards, but it might not be good for our reputation and access to this city."

Shrugging and turning, Valdir tries to find tracks of Aros' departure outside the window.  Locating the spot he hit the ground is easy and it looks as if Aros was in too much of a hurry to hide his tracks at night.  Following them he deems Aros left the city.  Shrugging, Valdir finds a tree outside the gate where he can sit and watch for a posse or somesuch.


----------



## crystorix (Jul 10, 2004)

((Back before Aros left))

Rolf looks pensive at Valdir's question.  "Well, I don't know where to look to find such creatures.  If we did find one, I'd be happy to serve as go-between, but you'd need to be the one to convince it.  As far as training goes, I understand they're quite a bit more intelligent than their smaller cousins, and it'd be more a matter of coming to understanding rather than actual training."


----------



## Emiricol (Jul 26, 2004)

_((The party has just fought a series of invisible and/or illusioned ogres and a small Giant as they proceed through increasingly blighted woodlands in Southern Mittendein. Towards evening they encountered the banks of an unnatural swamp, filled by the constant storms that rage in the area. The native plant and animal life is dead or dying. Backtracking a bit away from the swamp the party set camp for the evening with the intention of praying for guidance from the gods in the morning - deeper into the swamp, or go around?))_

 With one long glance in the direction of the nearby unnatural swamp, Meier proceeds to settle into the makeshift shelter for the evening, after securing his horses and retrieving his weapons and haversack. Pulling out the last of the cheese, he invites everyone to share in finishing it off.

"I suppose it is a good thing you people talked me out of hiring a valet. Though I am unused to discomfort like this, I think a meager servant would be hard-pressed to work in these conditions."  Munch munch.

"Well, hopefully the divination of the cleric will reveal more about this swamp in the morning..."


----------



## Memnus (Jul 28, 2004)

Fleck shudders once from the cold, but tries to settle into a comfortable spot.  "I thought we were going farther from giants as we headed south. Even if these are just something's minions"

Nearby, Bristletail sniffs around, looking miffed at the mud nearly covering him.  Suddenly, though, there is a commotion as the fox disturbs a huge black bird from a small hollow.  Squawks and yaps compete with the noise of the rain as the bird flaps up and out of the fox's reach.


----------



## Rish (Jul 28, 2004)

Kirran favors Meier with an amused look. "Well, don't get your hopes up too much. Who knows if we'll get anything useful out of this?" His eyes take on a wicked gleam, and he mimics writing. "'Dear Felicitas, what will we find if we keep going this direction?' 'Lots of mud.'" Pause. "'Dear Felicitas, what should we do to fix this?' 'Slog through the mud.'" Another pause. "You know, I bet someone could make a fortune exporting this stuff as a cosmetic for rich ladies."


----------



## crystorix (Jul 29, 2004)

((small Giant?  You seriously said that?))


The rhythms of the elven forest had been different for Rolf.  Slightly disturbing.  Here however, in this forest that was turning too-rapidly into a swamp, the rhythms were broken, disjointed, painful.  

Drowned.

Rolf felt as if he were fighting for each breath.

He looks up as the fox startles the raven and frowns.  There hadn't been much wildlife around anymore.  Perhaps the bird knew of an area where the weather was worst.  A place the bird would avoid going.  A place Rolf wished to go to.  He whistles and makes other sounds, coaxing the raven to land on his arm.  [Wild empathy +11]


----------



## Memnus (Jul 30, 2004)

((As giants go, this actually was a fairly small one. Only about ten feet tall - the giants of the legend are much larger than that.))

Fleck digs one finger into the mud and scoops up a dollop, looking at it with distaste. "You're kidding. I can't imagine it'd make for a very popular color. Besides, the import costs would just be ridiculous.  Of course, if we sell enough, we'll have dug a hole big enough to make this a more normal lake.  Think that'd fix anything?"

Bristletail blinks guiltily as Rolf tries to coax the bird, and immediately retreats to Fleck's side.  The bird flaps up to a new perch, staring dubiously at Rolf, clearly not thrilled at coming any closer to the rest of the group.


----------



## Rish (Jul 30, 2004)

Kirran waves a hand at Fleck. "No, you're missing the point. I heard something once about putting muck on your face and claiming it's good for the skin." He rubs his nose thoughtfully, heedless of the streak of mud it leaves at the coner of his eye. Anticipating a disbelieving look, he goes on, "Look, don't ask me. I think even the skin dye is unpleasant enough, can't imagine wanting to coat myself in something like this voluntarily." He looks dubiously down at muddied clothing. "Present state notwithstanding."

He fishes a somewhat clean cloth out of his pack and sets to cleaning off his daggers and sheaths, making up a little for tripping in the mud getting off his dog.


----------



## Emiricol (Jul 30, 2004)

Meier wrinkles his nose up at the mention of wearing the mud, and idly scratches an itch on his cheek.  Taking a thin slice off his last half-wheel of cheese, he glances up.

 "Not sure why people would pay good money for something they could get for free just by going outside their door with a bucket of water.  Or for that matter, it's something the beggars would pay to have _off_ them if they had the money.  Mud's free - clean costs."

 Satisfied that this absurdity is put to rest, he offers the cheese and knife to anyone who might want it.

 "Regardless, we won't know until morning, and possibly not then, so planning is sadly futile, except as a contingency, for the moment."


----------



## Memnus (Aug 1, 2004)

Fleck shudders. "Well, some delicate magical procedures won't work with just any mix of water and dirt. It has to be real swamp mud - the environment infuses a little of itself into the mud, and that essence can be teased out.  It'd probably be useful for... hm." He scratches his beard as he searches for an example. "Say you want to enchant a lantern to shine brighter in swampy areas, to bring comfort to the poor saps that get stuck in one." Entirely ignoring the sheer uselessness of such a thing, he plows on. "How are you going to teach the enchantment what a swamp feels like, if your lab is anywhere more comfortable?  You couldn't set up a lab here, without nasty adaptations for the humidity and rot.  So you need to bring a bit of the swamp home.  The same effect could apply to cosmetics, though who'd want authentic swamp on their face is beyond me."

He ponders the mud again. "Not that this dirt has been in a swamp long enough to absord any authentic swampness."


----------



## crystorix (Aug 1, 2004)

Rolf moves away from the rest of the group a short distance, particularly from the canines, to increase the bird's comfort.  He then casts speak with animals.

"Greetings, brother bird.  I am a servant of the Forest Queen, and I was hoping you could help me."

Rolf then proceeds to question the avian.  He realizes the limitations of the animal's concepts of time and distance, but he tries to get a feeling if there's a place where the weather is particularly worst, or if the bird has any other information that would help Rolf figure out where he has to go or what he has to do.


----------



## firehorse (Aug 1, 2004)

Valdir reluctantly retreats from the weather under the tarp of the makeshift shelter, finding the trees too rotted to support his weight.  Accepting the occasional wedge of cheese, he seems lost in his own thoughts, mostly focused on his own sylvan homeland.

After catching snippets of the mud discussion, Valdir just shakes his head and grins, muttering "non-elves....." as he munches slowly on the cheese.

He also takes notice of Rolf's attempt to glean some information out of the bird, although keeping a respectable distance so as not to disturb him or the bird.


----------



## Memnus (Aug 1, 2004)

The bird seems skittish and nervous, but eventually opens up to Rolf's welcome.  This lake has been the center of all the storms; moreover, a small rise in the middle has remained unsubmerged.  There is a way for landwalkers to get there, but only one has used it - only one of whom, or what, though, the bird is entirely unhelpful on.  The bird then digresses into how the bugs in the area have been getting fatter, but tasting more sour than they used to.


----------



## crystorix (Aug 2, 2004)

After making sure to get directions towards the land jetty, Rolf thanks the bird for its aid.  Though he has no bugs, Rolf offers some seeds from his trail rations in thanks.

After the bird has left, Rolf returns to the group and tells what he has learned.


----------



## Emiricol (Aug 2, 2004)

RECAP



> The party snuck across the lake to the island by way of the "land bridge", which turned out to be merely some rotting plywood.  Once on the wooded island, the party quickly realized that the trees were an illusion - there were no trees!  Only ceremonial standing stones in a circle.
> 
> Well, the stones and at least three hags, chanting and invisible.  One grew large, and was protected by a force cage of some sort!  Fortunately, a _Suggestion_ spell quickly put the enlarged monstrous hag curled up on the ground.  Her two companions fled into the swamp cackling, after destroying the bridge, and the enlarged one was quickly slain.
> 
> ...


----------



## crystorix (Aug 9, 2004)

Two more hags attacked the party later in the day and were slain, and a quiet night passed - the first rainless night this forest had seen in a long while.

In the morning, Rolf prays for different blessings than usual.  He then digs up some juicy looking bugs and seeks out a bird - possibly even the one he talked to on the night before last.  He casts animal messenger on it and has it take the message he had written to the dryad's tree.

(Is the lake the low point for the entire region, or are is it generally slightly hilly with a lot of little vales, and this particular one filled up because it was where the rain was centered?  If the former, there's nothing for it, but if the latter...)  Rolf then uses two Dig blessings (from the T13K setting book) to create some channels to divert some of the lake's water into other vales if possible.

Rolf will then spend the rest of the day amongst the stones.


----------



## Emiricol (Aug 9, 2004)

Meier searches every inch of every one of the standing stones, and every other feature he can see of the island, with extreme patience, until nightfall.  He sleeps the sleep of the dead and (hopefully) recovers a little bit of his lost strength.  Time permitting, he continues his thorough search of the island in the morning.


----------



## Memnus (Aug 20, 2004)

Further searches of the island turn up nothing, except a small hollow half-filled with grisly and slimy spell components, useless to anyone not practicing the hags' particular foul spells.

Over the next few days, the weather begins to clear and settle into a more normal pattern of summer storms.  The ground, at least that which has not been entirely submerged, slowly begins to dry out; much of what there was is dead, but the earth makes good use even of the dead, and the dead matter will only help new plants to grow.  After five days, Rolf's avian messenger returns, bearing a parcel - two scrolls of Move Earth, and a small package of seeds.


----------



## Emiricol (Aug 20, 2004)

Meier spends that five days being mostly useless, and trying desperately not to whine about it.  Still, he stands sentry a lot - nothing else to do after all - freeing others up for more time on whatever tasks are at hand.


----------



## crystorix (Aug 20, 2004)

Rolf shrugs mentally, then uses the scrolls and seeds to the best effect that he knows how.  Afterward, he doesn't know if there is anything else to do, so is ready to leave the next day.

At camp on one of the nights, he has a question for everyone else.  "So, what do people know about this island my family is at?"


----------



## Emiricol (Aug 20, 2004)

((Which island?))


----------



## Memnus (Aug 21, 2004)

(The Isle of Olynar, just off the coast, appproximately on the seaway between Mittendien and Lorlynia.  Anyone who's made that journey, or between Mittendien and Caedmon, will at least know it's there, and not exactly inhabited.  Otherwise, unless you have knowledge: geography, the most you might know is that it's east of here.)

The scrolls are enough to carve a channel through to a nearby dry creekbed, and slowly, the unnatural lake drains.  The seeds burrow happily into the mud, seemingly eager to plant and sprout.

To Rolf's question, Fleck shrugs.  "It's not exactly a center of trade.  As the ship sails, it's between Mittendien and Lorlynia, but people making that trip don't bother stopping. Who knows how often ships actually go there.  If we're looking for passage there, though, Ettledein would be the place to ask."


----------



## crystorix (Aug 28, 2004)

Sailing, sailing....

Seeing as this captain was one of the few who were willing to take passengers to this isle, Rolf at some point questions the captain if he's been doing so for years, and if so, if he remembers taking a family of woodsmen four or five years ago.

(What are our fellow passengers like?)


----------



## Memnus (Aug 28, 2004)

Grundlus has only been making this run for the last two years, but there have been groups of Mittendieners heading out to Olynar fairly regularly every few months.  Most of them are hunters, and the only real profit to be made off te island is taking them food and ale in exchange for furs.

The other passengers are a gruff lot, and prefer to keep to themselves.  They are armed with bows and axes, obviously woodsmen, and shoot distrustful looks at Valdir especially, and all the group by proxy.


----------



## Emiricol (Aug 29, 2004)

Meier, used to being distrusted, keeps to himself and quietly observes.  Any unusual (ie probably magical) equipment keeps his attention, as do any bits of jewelry that look valuable.  Still, on a cramped ship he isn't inclined to steal from others onboard - good way to get thrown overboard!

 No, more of a hobby, and possibly for future reference...


----------



## crystorix (Oct 4, 2004)

((Here's our last few lines from Sunday))

Rolf: "No. Maybe we can have Valdir shoot at them while I work my way defensively toward them. While they're fixated at us, Meier can be invisible and Argus flying, and you two jump them from surprise when I start getting close."

Meier: "Sure, if I was invisible they'd never hear me coming. It's just the lack of cover that makes it hard to sneak up on them."

Valdir : "They probably won't be peeking up too much."

Meier: "Maybe we could go around and attack from the other direction."

Rolf: "That's the other idea I alluded to earlier. attack from uphill."

Argus: "You any good at climbing Meier?"

Meier nods. "Sure. Sometimes it's easier than the doors."

Valdir : "A few well-placed rocks from above could ruin their day."

((So let's continue our strategizing))


----------



## Memnus (Oct 5, 2004)

Fleck snorts. "And how do you propose to get rocks above them, chip them out of the ground?  Anything we can carry from here will make a lot of clatter, but hardly bruise them. And the ground in there wasn't exactly littered with stones."

He scratches his beard, stifling a yawn. "It just doesn't fit, though. The ethereal plane doesn't have ground, and it obviously hasn't been drawing from here - shadow, maybe?"


----------



## firehorse (Oct 9, 2004)

Valdir shrugs "I was being only half serious."

After a slight grin, he continues a bit more seriously, "I might suggest that we first endeavor to limit their escape routes.  If there is a corresponding cave on this plane, we could block it up first so they cannot escape to this plane.  Then, when we go after them on their plane, we should attempt to at least scout out their positions 'stealthily' before going in.  For that I would suggest Meier and myself.  Then I, and possibly another archer, could keep them pinned down while the others get in close enough to carry out the assault portion of the plan."


----------



## Emiricol (Oct 9, 2004)

Meier nods.  "We should circuit the area to see if there are other escape routes as well."


----------



## firehorse (Oct 9, 2004)

Valdir nods "Good point"


----------



## firehorse (Oct 19, 2004)

Valdir receives his ring back from Argus and seems lost in thought for a minute.  Then he walks over to Rolf.

"I think maybe you could use this more than I.  I would be happy indeed if you were to share the scouting duties with me.  This ring should help."   He then hand the ring to Rolf.

"With your superior tracking skills combined with my complimentary skills, we should make quite the team, eh?"


----------



## Memnus (Oct 19, 2004)

In the back of the cave, where the real world had a shattered and collapsed pile of rubble, the wall of this cave seems to be made of deep black glass.  The barrier pushes into the side of the cave like a jet bubble, and as the crashes and chaos of Gadreman's frenzy subside, whispers and moans still seem to echo in the cave, quiet enough to almost be your imagination.  On closer inspection, there are faces behind the glass - some clearer than others.  One of the clearest is recognizeable as Henrik, Elke's suitor.  His eyes are closed and his expression is blank.


----------



## crystorix (Oct 21, 2004)

Rolf approaches the wall cautiously to get a better look.  "Fleck, what do you make of this?"


----------



## Memnus (Oct 22, 2004)

Fleck looks at the wall, and frowns deeply. "Oh, that's _not_ good." He steps up near it and holds a hand out towards it, then draws it back. "I'm no planologist, but this looks like shadowstuff to me. Which is odd, because this almost definitely isn't the Shadow plane."

He sighs, almost certainly getting blank looks from the rest of the group. "Where we usually see one world, it's generally accepted that there are in fact three planes.  The Material is where most of what we care about goes on.  Shadow is a dark plane, a twisted and lightless mirror of the Material, but shadowstuff can be easily manipulated into mostly-real stuff. A lot of illusions play games with shadowstuff.  Ether, the third plane, is spoken of as entirely empty except for mist. Not even any ground."  He looks back at the wall. "It's what's been bothering me about this place.  Too full to be Ether, too bright to be Shadow. If it is one of the two, something's very wrong."


----------



## firehorse (Oct 23, 2004)

Valdir frowns a bit at Rolf's complete lack of response to being given an obviously valuable magic item.  Then he shrugs as he too turns towards the strange wall.

After listening to Fleck's explaination, and only really understanding bits and pieces, Valdir chimes in, "Perhaps, somehow, the three got combined or connected so that each exhibits qualities of the others."


----------



## firehorse (Oct 24, 2004)

After a few moments of thought, Valdir looks as if he has an idea.  "Well, if this is some sort of cage, their captors will likely have the key."   With that, Valdir proceeds to search the creatures and the surrounding area.


----------



## Memnus (Oct 24, 2004)

The creatures themselves carry only their swords and their bows.  The cave does indeed have a niche where there was one in the real world, containing a pile of coins and gems (including a flawless yellow-tinted diamond nealy an inch across), but no key.

((See post in News and Views))


----------



## crystorix (Oct 27, 2004)

Rolf took the ring, but his mind is more focused somewhere else at the moment.

"I don't get it.  What did they want with these people?  Obviously not as slaves.  Seemingly not to eat.  Though if they wanted their food fresh...."

Rolf shakes head.  "Even if, it still seems like too much effort.  If they like fresh food, kill them and eat them on the spot.  I think they had some other purpose, but I'm not seeing what it is."

Rolf continues to contemplate.

"So, Fleck, what would happen if I touched this shadowstuff?"


----------



## Memnus (Oct 28, 2004)

"Generally... nothing. It'll feel like whatever material it's trying to imitate... glass maybe? Normally, on the Material, once you know it's shadowstuff you don't have to believe in it. Here, though, it's as real as we are."

(Who's carrying the naga's gems at the moment, anyone?)


----------



## crystorix (Oct 29, 2004)

Rolf picks up a piece of a shattered crate and tosses it gently against the barrier.

((dunno))


----------



## firehorse (Oct 30, 2004)

Valdir contemplates the situation for awhile.  Then, his face turns to one of combined horror and disgust as an idea surfaces, "I wonder if these creatures are like some normal insects that paralyze their prey live and then inject their larvae inside to gestate and grow, using the host body as food."

((I think either Fleck has them in the cart or Meier would have them))


----------



## Memnus (Oct 30, 2004)

(Cart it is then.)

The shard of crate hits the black wall and falls to the floor, but a few splinters of it remain stuck in the surface.

Fleck shudders at Valdir's suggestion. "Then they may still be alive.... we need to find a way in there."


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 31, 2004)

"Is there anything on the creatures or in their stash that might release those people....if they're still alive?" Argus asks while he wanders around now, looking for anything that might be able to break through or trigger whatever magic or the like may be binding the victims.


----------



## Memnus (Nov 12, 2004)

*Downtime post*

Fleck remains quiet through the reunions and on the trip home, and takes his leave of the group almost immediately off the ship in Ettledein.  Taking some relish in the return to relative civilization, he immediately finds a place to live and set up his alchemist's lab, making a brisk business on his wares - not just alchemical, but potions and simple enchantments - in the market city.

In his success, though, he neglects to keep a low profile.  Halfway through the winter, he is approached by an agent of the Baron, and given an offer: Move to the capital and take up residence, with the guard and army as his biggest client.  The alternative they offer is to face trial for unauthorized manufacture and trafficking of "dangerous materials".  With little other choice, he goes along.

On arriving in Dumeldein, he is given a small apartment off the Bards' Plaza, with just enough room to set up his lab and still live comfortably.  All told, it's not a bad deal, and while his clientele is no longer as diverse, they pay well, and he is free to come and go as he please, and still sell much of his wares to the public.  Also in residence nearby are several other alchemists and researchers from around the kingdom - the rumor among them is that the Kaiser is looking for a magical advantage against the frost giant holdings in the north, even though there is no official conflict.

Come spring, Fleck dispatches letters to the rest of the group, informing them of where he can be found and how he can be reached.


----------



## Emiricol (Nov 13, 2004)

Meier's Downtime post

 Meier likewise heads out immediately, arriving in Dumeldein some weeks later.  After renting a somewhat posh converted loft, he sets about practicing his trade, and sending letters to his once upon a time colleagues informing them of his location and generally keeping fences mended.

 That winter, he scores big, seizing a small chest full of rare gems from Thoradur out of a warehouse near the docks.  Spending like there was no tomorrow, he quickly exhausted the supply of gems on parties, women, Dreamweaver and lavish living, butshortly after the money runs out, word reached him through his friends in the Guild that the original owner of the gems had discovered that Meier had stolen them.

 By Spring, the noose is tightening, and Meier sends letters to the others with the intention of getting the group back together.  He says for adventure; he means to get his butt out of Dumeldein before a contract is put out on him.

 Ah, the life of Meier!


----------



## firehorse (Nov 14, 2004)

Valdir spends much of his time during the winter living in what wilds surrounding Ettledein.  Shortly after arrival, he sets up shop as a bowyer and archery instructor for the local militia.  Occasionally, he drops by Fleck's blossoming shop and visits, replenishes his 'special' arrows and discusses future inventions Fleck might work on.  An alchemical version of Dust of Sneezing and Choking being one of them.

Although his skills as a bowyer are not highly prized, his skills at archery and scouting become well known quickly and it is all he can do to avoid getting drafted into the militia.  Only the genophobia common among much of the local commanders and Valdir's propensity to 'disappear' from time to time without notice seem to help him avoid the situation.

Midway through winter, the threat of being drafted into the ranks reaches its peak.  It is about that time that Fleck mentions going to Dumeldein.  Giving one of his characteristic shrugs, he announces that he will accompany Fleck, claiming a change of scenery as his reason for going.  Once there, he decides to assume a lower profile, toning down his skills at archery and blending in as an average bowyer and slightly above average scout.

Living in the wilds much of the time, Valdir lives the type of simple living surrounded by nature that tends to soothe his soul and rejuvinate his adventurous spirit.  The trees care not that he is elven, in fact, if Rolf were to ask them, they would probably prefer his company to most humans...


----------



## crystorix (Nov 14, 2004)

Rolf escorts the others down to the port, but then returns to spend the winter with his family on Olynar.  And with the winter being particularly harsh, everybody was glad to have a druid around.

As spring rolls around, Rolf attends his sister's small but pleasant wedding.  All longing for adventure seemed to have left Henrik, but Otto seems to have experienced an opposite effect.  Shortly after the wedding, Rolf and Otto depart Olynar together.  Upon reaching Mittendein, they part ways, and Rolf heads to Ettledein to meet up with the others.

Once there, he has trouble finding anybody.  After a few days, however, one of the letters actually manages to find its way to him, and Rolf then departs for Dumeldein.


----------



## Rish (Nov 14, 2004)

Kirran jumps ship earlier than the others, at the rowdy freeport at the mouth of the river, not really interested in heading back into Mittendein with winter coming on if he can avoid it. After a few days listening to the local gossip, something catches his ear about the relatively young Dwarvish port in Cryndon still looking for help with this and that, keeping down smugglers and the like, and he figures, why not? With some searching he manages to find a ship heading southward.

As he's gathering his things to disembark, though, another traveller gets on and has a quiet conversation with the captain, and he catches the word "Suryanasta". This causes him to pause for a minute, and a little thought and a surreptitious coin flip decides him: it's bound to be warmer there, and he's never been there, and again, why not?

The other traveler, as it turns out, is a monk of Aohalim, recalled from her journey by her order. Kirran figures he won't be much interested in whatever's  troubling an order as damnably law-abiding as hers, but he learns the local customs from her in any case, to avoid any trouble he's not gone looking for.

He lives a strange, drifting life for his few months in the desert cities of Suryanasta, helping out an apothecary from time to time with his modest skill with potions but mostly just chasing rumors and making brief forays into the nearby wilderness looking for interesting things. After a while, when none of the rumors have borne fruit and the winter is fading in the north, he takes ship back up the coast to the major cities of Mittendein. 

Meier's letter misses him entirely, somehow, but Fleck's eventually reaches him when he drops in to one of the temples and it's passed to him by another cleric, who just shrugs when Kirran looks at the now-crumpled, smudged, and grubby bit of paper with some dubiousness. Then he just settles in to wait for the winter to give way to the beginnings of spring.


----------



## Emiricol (Nov 22, 2004)

Standing over the bodies, Meier thought back on the events of the past three weeks.  The group had got back together, which was nice in a way Meier wasn't really familiar with, but simply accepted.  Of them all, Valdir was the most like him, and he was a damn tree-hugging fey-lovin' elf.  All in all, gave him pause to think about some of his assumptions.  Mostly to conclude that Valdir must be a fluke.

 Three weeks ago they'd left Dumeldein, capitol of Mittendein.  And not a moment too soon, if his instincts were correct.  Whoever was supposed to have received that gem shipment he stole (and squandered) was looking for the culprit in a hard way, so when the group decided to head to Kinrisar by way of Ceomyr through Thoradur, he didn't argue...

 Odd how peacefully the journey had started, considering the companion he was staring at now - headless and deposited into an unmarked pit in some Gods-forsaken cave a mile below ground.

 Stein, the man who'd hired them as caravan guards, had warned them that the hundreds of miles of tunnels between cities in Thoradur weren't safe, but Meier had assumed that meant bandits, or maybe goblins.  Not Gelyk-curst freakin' giants.  What the hells were Giants doing here anyway?

 Meier shook his head to clear the thoughts of irony and remorse.  A friend had tied fighting nobly.  He steadfastly refused to remember that he'd thought of slitting his throat sometime just a few nights before.

 The battle started well enough - a frost giant (for surely that's what it was!) laying in ambush for them, who got himself ambushed instead.  Within a quarter minute, the giant was running for his life, but ol' Gadreman had gone into his frenzy thing and gone toe to toe with the giant.

 It even looked like it would go his way too, what with all the wounds this thing was taking.  But the undoing was when the second giant rushed in from the flank.  Only Argus was in a position to pursue the first giant, which he did.  The rest, including Meier himself, were focused on the big blue guy before them.

 They almost had the second one dead too when the damned thing went nuts on Gadreman.  The  thing swept that axe back and forth through the biggest human Meier had ever known as if he was butter - one in the neck, surely a crit, and the other finishing the job.

 Meier recalled briefly how it looked when Gadreman's head flew away from its body, and how the group redoubled its efforts and took that bastard giant out right quick.   But for Gadreman... it was too late.

 Meier smiled, noting that Gadreman probably saved two or three of them from dying, and certainly some heavy damage to those precious caravan wagons.  Gadreman would have hated knowing that, and the irony brought another smile to Meier's face.

 Finishing burying his companion, Meier paused.  Then spoke.  "Gadreman, you were sometimes friend, sometimes enemy.  But you were always reliable, and always rock solid in the face of danger.  Go to your god, and we who survive because of you will remember you.  Both for your dark side, and your  prowess in battle.  We will surely miss your blade in the weeks that come."

 With that, Meier turned to the wagons and pondered when food might be cooked up... 

 -------------------------
 Gadreman died gloriously.  It was a tough fight - two frost giants.  The margin of death was a mere 2 HP.  It was close fought.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 29, 2004)

((OOC: Sorry for the lateness of my post, been distracted the last few weeks and kinda busy.  Consider this a flashback or something.   ))

Argus tells the others on the boat to Mittendien that he has some business to take care of and some training to finish, so if they wish his aid in whatever they do next, he'll be returning to Mittendien in the coming Spring, passing through the capitol at some point then, and can be contacted there.  Once everyone disembarks from the ship, Argus heads out into the wilderness and treks southward for a few weeks, finding the K'ultan barbarian village once more.  Many of the warriors/hunters of the tribe are still out looking for him, so the village only has a handful of guards on the watch.  Argus sneaks up on one and renders him unconscious after covering the man's mouth to silence him, setting the unconscious guard down somewhere he won't be noticed by the other guards around the village.  Argus slips in and makes his way to the shaman's lodge, shushing the shaman when he enters, saying quietly that he's not there to do any harm and that he wasn't chieftain Hrel'tar's murderer.  The shaman, Pah'rel, is dubious on that matter but hears out the Hibridean once again.

Argus gives his case to the tribe's shaman, but has nothing significant to back himself up.  He's told to leave before the rest of the warriors return, as Pah'rel won't help him and the tribe will be moving south again to avoid the worst of the coming winter.  Pah'rel does believe Argus to an extent though, and helps Argus leave the village unnoticed.  The two speak briefly outside the village, Pah'rel being only moderately fluent in Mittendienish whereas the rest of the tribe knows none of the language, and Argus expresses an interest in at least receiving Pah'rel's assistance in seeking Eraekoth's blessing.  He believes the deity has aided him somewhat lately, and thinks Eraekoth supports him, so asks Pah'rel to use a scroll Argus recovered some time ago, to restore Argus' ability to draw on nature's power.  He cares not for Talina and her domains any longer, and will only call on Eraekoth the Lord of Storms for aid.  Pah'rel is hesitant, but agrees after some convincing by Argus.  A brief ritual later, and Argus pledges himself to Eraekoth, the tribe's patron deity.  He still has grudges to avenge, and a renewed degree of respect for nature, for which Eraekoth seems to accept his atonement.  Argus agrees to Pah'rel's demand that he return someday in the next few years to settle matters with the other tribesmen and accept his punishment if deemed guilty.  For now, he leaves the K'ultan village and heads out to the sea, traveling a week or so, and makes a few sacrifices of animals, foodstuffs, and wine he had procured in Dumeldein before leaving.

The former monk heads out south then into unclaimed wilderness, traveling along the coastline for the first few days before heading somewhat westward and eventually into Paludosan territory.  He heads a bit further south into Paludosus while hunting and foraging to survive, occasionally fighting off savage lizardmen or other swamp-beasts, outrunning them when needed, and eventually made his way to a Paludosan town controlled by the more civilized lizardfolk.  The winter cold is less intense here than Mittendien, and Argus ekes out a living in the town for a few months with some of the treasure he had recovered back on Olynar.  He has trouble staying out of trouble with the locals, but manages to learn some of the lizards' tongue through paying a few lizardmen who knew Mittendienish.  Inevitably, his temper gets the best of him eventually in Paludosus, and Argus ends up in a duel with one of the lizardfolk's lesser nobles.  He bests the lizardman in combat, but with severe injury and a sudden need to get out of town before the lizardman took it personally....no sense getting lynched or slain in some back alley of Paludosus due to some young lizardman noble with a grudge.

Argus makes his way northward again post-haste, and heads through the wilderness to the southern edges of Thoradur, where he stumbles in trying to talk with the dwarves for directions, and he ends up heading in what he thinks is the direction of Mittendien again.  He catches a cold along the way, and curses Talina's winter not for the first time.  Eventually, Argus finds his way to a Mittendienish village being rebuilt, Tillich, and from this unfamiliar town he gets directions to reach Dumeldein again.

((OOC: Argus spent 3 months with a Meager lifestyle and 3 months with a Common lifestyle, so spent 140 sp and 148 gp on upkeep.  He spent a 50-gp green iolite stone to purchase offerings that he then sacrificed to Eraekoth.  Argus spent 2,000 gp of the treasure he got on Olynar to get a Handy Haversack in Dumeldein before leaving.  Argus sold his old masterwork quarterstaff at some point for 150 gp, and threw out his old backpack since he probably couldn't have sold it.  Argus bought a Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds in Dumeldein as well for 300 gp, leaving him with 18 gp, 64 sp, 6 cp, and a few gems.))


----------



## crystorix (Dec 14, 2004)

The night after we exposed the drow mage, Rolf has a series of dreams where he sees himself as an eagle soaring through the skies, then a deer slipping quietly through the forest, then a bear hibernating, and so on, ending with a lengthy dream of him as a wolf hunting down its prey.

In the morning, he awakens next to Pup, but he is in the form of a wolf.  After shifting back into human form, he discovers that he retains the wolf's heightened sense of smell, and that Nylaethia has granted him deeper insight into calling upon her blessings.  Recalling his previous conversation with the dwarf, he calls an extended-version plant growth on the settlement's fungus farms before the caravan moves on.


----------



## Memnus (Dec 15, 2004)

Before leaving the town, Fleck speaks with the interim magistrate about what business may still be active in these times of hardship.  He wishes to buy a wrought silver mirror of higher quality than is available in human lands, and given the state of the town's economy, would insist on paying its full value if such a thing is available.

That night, he pores over the scrolls and spellbook taken from the drow, and the next day prepares enough _read magic_ spells to decode any he can't puzzle through on his own.  The wand and potion will take more time and effort to identify than he can give them here.

(OOC: Fleck needs a mirror worth at least 1,000 gp as a focus for a scrying spell.  Any scrolls from conjuration or necromancy schools he'll also donate back to the city, since there are casters there and he can't use them.)


----------



## firehorse (May 11, 2005)

Valdir sighs heavily as he sees the enemies mounting heavily against them and shakes his head.  "At least they didn't ambush us this time,"  he mumbles as he nocks more Alchemist Fire arrows.  As he takes aim, he shouts to rest, "Entangle the kobolds, and dragon, if you can, then let's concentrate on that damn dragon!"

As an afterthought he adds: "Oh, and I could use a bit more healing when you get the chance."


----------



## Memnus (May 12, 2005)

Fleck points to one side, where two armored kobolds approach on their steeds. "Bristletail can get those. Stay back from the dragon as long as you can, and spread out..."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 3, 2005)

*Aftermath of the big dragon-and-kobold battle*

The party has faced down Oruzanthanax the green dragon, and its four elite kobold minions mounted on giant stag beetles, and somewhat-narrowly won.  Fleck was the unfortunate victim of a kobold caster's _Silence_ spell early in the fight, and had to resort to crossbow use whenever he wasn't busy saving unconscious allies with healing potions.  Rolf and Pup were both seriously injured during the battle, but Valdir and Fleck kept themselves out of harm's way the whole time, while lending ranged weapon support.  Bristletail, Argus, and Snake were all rendered unconscious during the battle but revived by the efforts of Fleck and Rolf, allowing them to help chase down and drop the kobold caster, which had started to flee once nearly all its allies were dead.  The foolish kobold had no chance of escape, though, given its heavy plate armor, and the slow pace of the beetle mount's skittering run.

Rolf lended fire support with his bow for much of the battle, occasionally casting spells to heal and empower himself and allies, while summoning a hippogriff to harass the dragon and a wolf to worry one kobold lancer.  He briefly Entangled a kobold lancer's mount and nearly the kobold caster to boot, until the kobold caster _Dispelled_ Rolf's _Entangle_.  Rolf also tangled with a giant praying mantis, summoned by the kobold caster, and overcame it with his scimitar while valiantly struggling away from its grip each time the vermin tried to hold him.  Pup distracted and wounded a few kobold lancers, while Bristletail mauled several and turned the tide when Argus and Snake most needed it.  Bristletail was a powerhouse, after Fleck polymorphed him into hydra form during the earlier battle with a dozen minor kobolds, but one kobold lancer managed to drop him unconscious halfway through the battle, until Fleck revived the familiar with a potion.

Valdir harassed the green dragon throughout most of the fight, peppering its hide with countless arrows, some with pellets of alchemist's fire to further wound the dragon.  In the end, it was this constant, precise barrage that drove the beast to climb above the forest canopy and take flight, fleeing southward over the forest to escape after it suffered nearly-fatal wounds.  Then Valdir turned his bow towards supporting Rolf, Argus, and Pup, while wounding the kobold caster, and slipping past an invoked wall of air encircling the tree he had been firing from.  Argus and Snake helped a bit in harassing the dragon, landing just a few arrows, and Argus was the victim of draconic acid breath after he tried an _Entangle_ spell against the dragon, which only managed to slow its movement.  After the dragon fled, these two turned their bows against the kobold lancers heading towards Rolf and Pup.  Unfortunately, once they tried intercepting the lancers in melee, both took several vicious blows and fell unconscious.  Fleck revived Argus with a potion from the druid-monk's magical haversack, as Pup and Bristletail savaged the kobolds, and Rolf brought Snake around with some healing spells.

During all this, the kobold caster kept trying to enspell the party, trying to interfere with Rolf's free will and blasting both Rolf and Valdir with spells like _Searing Light_.  The kobold caster was somewhat protected by some strange spells, but nonetheless fell after numerous arrows from Valdir and Rolf, along with some support from Snake.  Snake was forced to save himself from what would have been lethal attacks, however, before the kobolds were defeated, so he had to cast a _Lightning Bolt_ himself to wound a kobold lancer and its mount.  A bit later he had to cast _Magic Missile_, to blast the kobold caster's giant stag beetle before it could bite him in half.

Now, the kobolds are defeated and the large green dragon has fled, calling out a threat to Valdir as it flew off, mentioning its name Oruzanthanax.  Valdir and Argus have found the few giant stag beetles that fled with their dead or unconscious riders in the saddle, and they've cut the saddles free along with the saddlebags and riders.  The elf and the Hibridean have slain any unconscious kobolds that they don't intend to question later, if any, and everyone's gathered the kobold loot in a pile for now, while the corpses have been disposed of.  The _Silence_ spell on Fleck has finally worn off, and the party must decide what to do next, whether or not to question any kobolds, whether or not to waste any more magic items on healing, whether or not to pursue the dragon yet, and how or when to divvy up the new kobold loot.

((The News & Views thread for FMTG has XP and treasure posted now, btw.))


----------



## firehorse (Jun 3, 2005)

Valdir scratches his head for a few moments while staring down at the huge pile of stuff garnished from the kobolds, then shrugs and starts sorting out what he thinks they should keep for sale or use.

The pile of stuff he considers valuable enough to laden down the party with are as follows:

200 gold coins (total 4 pounds)
140 silver coins (total 2-4/5 pounds)
100 copper coins (total 2 pounds)

2 pieces of blue quartz (unknown value, 0 pounds each)
1 piece of bloodstone (unknown value, 0 pounds)
1 banded agate (unknown value, 0 pounds)
3 pieces of hematite (unknown value, 0 pounds each)
1 solid gold idol artistically depicting Naeron consuming souls (unknown value, 10 pounds)
1 carved bone statuette presumably depicting the green dragon Oruzanthanax (unknown value, 4 pounds)
1 bronze torc inlaid with pieces of jet, sized for a small humanoid's head or a medium humanoid's arm (unknown value, 1 pound)
1 silver medallion inlaid with an elaborate green dragon's profile in malachite stones, upon a necklace of tiny gold and silver chain-links (unknown value, 2 pounds)

4 small suits of masterwork full plate armor (worth 1,650 gp each, 25 pounds each, total 6,600 gp/100 pounds)
4 exotic military saddles specially designed for giant stag beetles (worth 60 gp each, 40 pounds each, total 240 gp/160 pounds)

1 silver unholy symbol of Naeron on a thick necklace of preserved muscle tendon (worth 25 gp, 1 pound)
1 map case (worth 1 gp, 1/2 pound)
1 simple parchment map of the forest (may or may not have any value, 0 pounds)
1 magnifying glass (worth 100 gp, 0 pounds)
1 spyglass (worth 1,000 gp, 1 pound)

8 flasks of alchemist's fire (worth 20 gp each, 1 pound each, total 160 gp/8 pounds)
8 flasks of acid (worth 10 gp each, 1 pound each, total 80 gp/8 pounds)
**(Setting aside 5 flasks of alchemist's fire and 3 flasks of acid to replenish his special arrows)**

4 tindertwigs (worth 1 gp each, 0 pounds each, total 4 gp/0 pounds)
4 signet rings etched with the profile of a green dragon's head (worth 5 gp each, 0 pounds each, total 20 gp/0 pounds)
1 brass ring embedded with six tiny square pieces of different precious stones (unknown value, 0 pounds)
1 copper rod of intertwined 3-foot-long bars, capped at one end with a hexagonal piece of obsidian (unknown value, 5 pounds)
12 vials of murky amber fluid, possibly the same as the Potions of Cure Light Wounds found on the kobold bandits some time ago (unknown value, 0 pounds each)
4 vials of bubbly red fluid, possibly the same as the Potions of Cure Serious Wounds found on the kobold bandits some time ago (unknown value, 0 pounds each)
1 vial of steely gray fluid (unknown value, 0 pounds)
3 vials of effervescent tan-gray fluid (unknown value, 0 pounds each)
4 tiny bags of fine gray-and-brown dust, possibly the same as the Dusts of Tracelessness found on the kobold bandits some time ago (unknown value, 0 pounds each)

12 bags of caltrops (worth 1 gp each, 2 pounds each, total 12 gp/24 pounds)

12 tanglefoot bags (worth 50 gp each, 4 pounds each, total 600 gp/48 pounds)
12 thunderstones (worth 30 gp each, 1 pound each, total 360 gp/12 pounds)
12 vials of alchemical antitoxin (worth 50 gp each, 0 pounds each, total 600 gp/0 pounds)
24 smokesticks (worth 20 gp each, 1/2 pound each, total 480 gp/12 pounds)
5 bundles of flint and steel (worth 1 gp each, 0 pounds, total 5 gp/0 pounds)

Total weight: 405.5 lbs

After gazing at this new pile and scratching his head again, he suggests "What we don't decide to carry on our own persons, I would suggest that we put the large items such as the armor, saddles, caltrops and tanglefoot bags in Fleck's cart.  The rest we can divide up between Elfenhaus and the cart so as not to slow us down.  I will walk and lead Elfenhaus until we can be rid of the burden.  Anything I missed or any alternate suggestions?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 5, 2005)

Argus replies "Well, the ensorcelled traveler's pack I bought before leaving Mittendien, I think, should be able to hold another 70 pounds or so in the main compartment.  I don't carry much besides a week's worth of food and drink, but it does weigh me down enough to slow me, so I got this new pack for convenience.....  Anything that ain't more'n a foot wide should fit.  'Bout the only thing I have of value, besides this stave, though the Hand of Malagar ain't as well-carved as my former stave."  Argus demonstrates by opening the top of his pack, then slipping the Hand of Malagar staff down fully into his backpack, then pulling it back out a moment later, to show that the pack's really deeper on the inside.

Argus points out the stuff that he thinks is valuable enough, or worthwhile enough, to try hauling to town.  He also points out that he doesn't think there's likely a market for giant-stag-beetle-harnesses.....  He makes a few random remarks about some of the other items, too:

200 gold coins, 140 silver coins, 100 copper coins

2 pieces of blue quartz, 1 piece of bloodstone, 1 banded agate, 3 pieces of hematite
1 solid gold idol artistically depicting Naeron consuming souls _(for selling, likely to be melted down, unless usefully enchanted), _ 1 carved bone statuette presumably depicting the green dragon Oruzanthanax _(for selling, if possible, unless usefully enchanted),_ 1 bronze torc inlaid with pieces of jet, sized for a small humanoid's head or a medium humanoid's arm _(for selling, unless usefully enchanted),_ 1 silver medallion inlaid with an elaborate green dragon's profile in malachite stones, upon a necklace of tiny gold and silver chain-links _(for selling, unless usefully enchanted)_

12 small spears _(for giving or selling to the gnomes later, for their self-defense if they are now free),_ 12 small suits of leather armor _(for giving or selling to the gnomes later, for their self-defense if they are now free),_ 4 small suits of masterwork full plate armor _(for selling)_

1 silver unholy symbol of Naeron _(for selling to someone who can melt it down and make better use of the silver, but first discarding the thick necklace of preserved muscle tendon and assorted preserved fingers)_
1 map case, 1 simple parchment map of the forest, 5 blank sheets of parchment _(either for Fleck or for selling),_ 1 half-full vial of ink _(either for Fleck or for selling), 1 inkpen (either for Fleck or for selling),_ 1 magnifying glass _(for selling maybe),_ 1 spyglass _(for selling maybe)_

8 flasks of alchemist's fire, 8 flasks of acid, 4 tindertwigs _(for selling),_ 4 signet rings etched with the profile of a green dragon's head _(for selling and melting down, unless usefully enchanted),_ 1 brass ring embedded with six tiny square pieces of different precious stones _(for selling, unless usefully enchanted),_ 1 copper rod of intertwined 3-foot-long bars, capped at one end with a hexagonal piece of obsidian _(for selling, unless usefully enchanted)_

12 vials of murky amber fluid, possibly the same as the Potions of Cure Light Wounds found on the kobold bandits some time ago, 4 vials of bubbly red fluid, possibly the same as the Potions of Cure Serious Wounds found on the kobold bandits some time ago, 1 vial of steely gray fluid, 3 vials of effervescent tan-gray fluid, 4 tiny bags of fine gray-and-brown dust, possibly the same as the Dusts of Tracelessness found on the kobold bandits some time ago

12 bags of caltrops, 12 tanglefoot bags, 12 thunderstones, 12 vials of alchemical antitoxin, 24 smokesticks

Total Value & Weight: 10,410 GP plus the un-appraised stuff, 371-and-3/10ths pounds


----------



## firehorse (Jun 6, 2005)

Valdir looks into the haversack and raises his eyebrows and shakes his head up and down.  "I've got to get me one of these when we get to town.  

You're probably right about the tack for the beetles.  I don't think we'll need to use your haversack though, except for whatever you wish to keep yourself.  All of this is easily under 400 pounds and between the wagon and Elfenhaus, we won't be slowed in the slightest."


----------



## Memnus (Jun 6, 2005)

Fleck holds away from the group for a while, until the Silence wears off, then returns, with Bristletail now in his usual form.  He takes out a lens and looks over the piles of things, paying close attention to the rod and the ring.  He then looks over the potions, and declares that the amber and red potions, and the dust bags, are indeed identical to the previously discovered ones.

He then looks over the statue. "Boy, arrogant lizard, wasn't he?"  His eye is drawn to a shed scale, and he kneels down to pick it up, his eyes narrowing as he looks it over. "Between this and the map, I think we can find his lair...


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 6, 2005)

The party gathered their loot, loaded it up onto Elfenhaus and Fleck's cart, and divvied up a few of the potions, then moved on to find a good hill to camp on for a bit.  After spending the rest of the day there, with Rolf and Pup hunting for food, the party rested through the next day to recuperate, with Rolf and Argus using many healing spells that day.  Both nights, Fleck tried to Scry upon the dragon Oruzanthanax, and while his second attempt succeeded, he could only see darkness in his scrying mirror (for lack of darkvision), and could hear draconic speech but not understand it.  Fleck determined that the dragon was probably in an underground lair talking to himself or more of his kobold minions.

The party then followed the trail left by the dragon when it had fled.  The trail on the ground went only for about ten minutes of walking, but there were also blood stains from the dragon's many wounds.  Valdir and Rolf followed the trail over the forest canopy where the dragon had apparently taken flight again, with Rolf taking on the form of an eagle to better sea the blood trail and follow it quickly.  After a few hours of travel through the woods, the party found the spot where the dragon landed and proceeded on foot into a large cave, on the side of a low hill.  A chlorine stench filled the air around the hill, and the surrounding area was rather sparse in vegetation.  Rolf scouted a bit longer in eagle form, and saw no kobolds in the vicinity outside, nor any other entrances or the like, so he shifted back to human form and reported.  Meanwhile, Valdir snuck over to the cave entrance and had a look inside, listening for any sounds, but was unable to hear anything from his vantage point.  Valdir saw the glint of armor from what was probably two kobold guards on opposite sides of the cave passage, around 70 feet from the entrance.  The cave sloped downward at a 30 to 45 degree angle near the entrance, then evened out around 40 feet away, and likely dips downward again around 60 or 80 feet away from the cavemouth.

The party is discussing their options and tactics for this now.....
Rolf has prepared a few healing spells this time, a few light-producing spells, and a few copies of Resist Elements against the dragon's acid breath.  Knowing that there isn't going to be much, if any, vegetation down there under the circumstances, and that he won't get to fight the dragon outside, Rolf's prepared some fire spells instead of Call Lightning, Entangle, or the like.  Argus just has some healing spells prepared, being only a novice druid, while Fleck has many offensive spells prepared for the upcoming fight.  Snake's probably got some offensive magic prepared too, but as yet he still hasn't spoken about his abilities that he had to use last time, against the kobold lancers that nearly killed him.  Attacking the dragon in its lair may be difficult, but the party figures it unlikely that the dragon is healed up yet, and they hope that they don't have any more elite kobold minions to deal with this time.  In the tight quarters of the cave though, they hope to take away the dragon's advantage of flight and maneuverability, and corner it for a beating.


----------



## firehorse (Jun 7, 2005)

Valdir thinks about their strategy for awhile.  After a few minutes he voices his thoughts to the others.

"Seems to me, we may want to divide and conquer.  I saw a glint of armor in the first chamber, so it is likely we have some more elite kobolds to deal with.  If we can lure them out and send them on a goose chase, we being much more fleet afoot than they, it is my hope to be able to tackle the dragon alone in his lair.  Once inside, some way to silence the combat, so as not to alert the elite kobolds of the trick, may be needed along with plenty of illumination.  If we can keep the lights on and Oruzanthanax in the cave and alone, we may have a chance to beat him.  Perhaps some way to shape stone into bars or something may keep him inside and at a bit of a distance.  Once he is killed, then we can use the cave as a way to face the returning kobolds.  What think you all?"


----------



## Memnus (Jun 8, 2005)

"I think I wish I spoke their language, is what I think." He shrugs. "They're undoubtedly greedy.  We may be able to turn that to our advantage to get the outer ring of guards out.  After that, though, there's no good way of knowing how many more there are further in." 

He glances back in the direction of where the cart is parked. [/color]"Well, I suppose I can make the best bait."[/color] He grimaces a bit at the idea, but doesn't seem to mind. [color]"Or if you give me a few more hours to work out the exact details, and a night's rest, I've almost worked out a new barrier spell that will help..."[/color]


----------



## firehorse (Jun 8, 2005)

Valdir shakes his head as Fleck volunteers to lead the kobolds astray.  "With appreciation for your courage, I don't think your talents would be best used that way.  Someone like myself, Rolf, Snake, or Argus, being the fleetest afoot of us all, would be better suited.  A convincing illusion might work too.  Plus, we need your arsenal of spells to deal with the dragon.  

  If we wait another day, the dragon heals more, so I think we should strike now.  Either route, take him out hard and fast is our best shot.  We can always outrun kobolds if need be, but not the dragon.  Once we lead the first bunch out of the cave, I can recon again to see if we have any more to deal with."


----------



## Memnus (Jun 11, 2005)

"Alright, then.  I can try bringing them out with a ball of fire down the tunnel, or lightning. Looks like a mouth-lizard would be a bit uncomfortable in there, so Bristletail can stand right above the cave and eat them as they come out."

((OOC: For tenth level I spent two skill points to learn Draconic, but I'll operate on the assumption that Fleck's still learning at this point, so won't understand anything useful. Those two extra spell slots won't be useful until another night's rest, either.))


----------



## firehorse (Jun 12, 2005)

"That seems like a good idea.  Can Bristletail and the rest of us take out all of them before the Dragon joins the fight?  If not, we should station Bristletail in the forest somewhere and have someone, or some illusion, lead them to him.  Perhaps we can even fashion some sort of trap.  That way we can concentrate on the dragon without the kobolds.  Divide and conquer..."

Valdir rubs his chin for a moment.  "Argus, being the fleetest afoot, would you be willing to lead the kobolds out into the forest trap and Bristletail the Hydra?"

Valdir rubs his chin again.  "Perhaps I was a bit too hasty wanting to strike now.  Maybe we should be at our full strength when we attack the dragon.  It might give us time to erect some sort of trap too.  Although...the dragon will heal up more..."  Shrugging, he adds, "What say you all?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 12, 2005)

Argus repliess "Sure, I can draw out the lizards.  But I'd rather not give the dragon more time to heal and prepare.  Could be tunnels underground, could be gathering more kobolds or something.  Could have more elites, or priests, but I don't know.  Never dealt with kobolds before on Hibrideas, nor dragons....  But I like the plan so far.  How far out should I draw the kobolds?"


----------



## Memnus (Jun 12, 2005)

"I say we do it fast. But if Bristletail is the trap, we can't lead them very far, unless you have better ways than I do of hiding a hydra." He strokes his beard. "Or... do you think there's another exit? If we sealed it up so the dragon couldn't get out, and stopped its minions from bringing it food, how long do you think it'd take to starve it?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 12, 2005)

"Starving it doesn't seem likely to me.  That acid breath could probably eat through dirt and stone after a while, and kobolds aren't bad tunnelers, are they?  Then again, collapsing the exits would probably give us plenty of time to get out of the forest and back to civilization, if we don't really want to fight the dragon again," Argus adds.  The ex-monk doesn't look like he favors the run-away option, though, cracking his knuckles and scowling.


----------



## Memnus (Jun 22, 2005)

Fleck looks wearily about the cavern, somehow ignoring the mingling smells of chlorine and burnt kobold.  He is injured, but he waves off any offer of healing. He keeps his distance from everyone, and says little. Eventually, he folds down the side panels of his cart, rolls out his bedroll beneath it, and disappears.

Throughout the night, anyone awake keeps hearing turning, thumping, and the occasional muffled cry from beneath Fleck's cart. Any inquiries or attempts to wake the wizard go unanswered, though, and Fleck appears again for his usual morning watch. There are dark circles beneath his eyes, but some color has returned to his cheeks.

(New spell selection for the new day - heavy on various charms and Stone Shape. Elfinhaus could pull a small stone wagon, right?  )


----------



## firehorse (Jun 23, 2005)

Valdir spends most of the time that night bolstering the defenses, gathering any usable arrows and arrowheads, keeping an eye on their prisoner and new 'friend', and resting.  He glances occasionally at the large haul of loot, wondering how they are going to get all that to town a week away.  Then he shrugs, in his characteristic way, and turns back to other thoughts.

((I don't see why Elfenhaus couldn't pull one.))


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 26, 2005)

The party rests for the night and keeps a careful vigil in the dragon's cave, still stinking of the dragon's acid.  Oruzanthanax is quite dead, fortunately, and none of his minions or allies show up during the night.  By morning, everything's still secure, and the party starts preparations and planning for what to do now with the loot, the strange lizardman Zildrax, and everything else.  Rolf and Argus start healing some of the nastier wounds that were suffered amongst the group, though neither can bring back poor Bristletail.  The kobold cleric, who had been beaten up by Argus and tied up last night now appears to be missing, his ropes laying where he had been previously....


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 27, 2005)

*Oruzanthanax's Hoard*

Here's the treasure found in the hoard of the green dragon Oruzanthanax, and on the corpses of the kobold casters and warriors that the party slaughtered in and around his lair.  Fleck noticed that the dragon didn't keep much of an artistic nature in his hoard, mostly just coins, gems, and weapons and armor taken as trophies from the dragon's victims.  Amongst the hoard were a few skeletal remains, and a bloodstained stone altar to Naeron.  As with before, the general kobold clothing, rations, and such are ignored as essentially valueless and probably disgusting in the case of the rations.  The tunnels have some niches filled with mining and tunneling supplies, and there looked to be at least one deep mine shaft amongst the kobold warrens.  There are a few old carts here and there, but mostly made for moving along the mine shafts and such.  It is likely that any loot taken would have been carried by the dragon or the giant stag beetles used by the kobolds.  Still, there are two small mining carts with good wheels that should be suitable for carrying out some of the loot in.  Each cart is big enough to fit a kobold curled up within maybe, so likely to hold 1-1/2 or so cubic feet of loot.  Later I'll post whatever auras or the like folks would find through Detect Magic.  Here's the relevant treasure:

18 vials of bubbly red fluid, likely the same as the Cure Serious Wounds potions found previously
a short stick of rotted wood, tipped with a small, smoky quartz
2 scrolls with Draconic writing
a flask marked with a label in Draconic runes
a well-made, sturdy-looking rope 60 feet long
a full spellbook with numerous spells and notes written in Draconic
2 spell component pouches
a gold disk on a chain, with a vaguely-etched image of a dragon
a plain brown-cloth bag

a wide white belt of silk
a purely ornamental medium suit of banded mail
a small mithral breastplate stylized with scale etchings and claw patterns, adorned with gold trim
10 small breastplates
4 medium suits of scalemail
2 medium suits of splintmail
a small suit of masterwork chainmail

10 small heavy steel shields
3 medium heavy steel shields
a small tower shield
2 small light wooden shields

an adamantine scimitar with elaborate gold inlay, embedded gems, and fine Suryanastan designs
10 small warhammers
10 small shortbows
12 medium longswords
3 small battleaxes
a purely ornamental small halberd
small cudgel etched with a stream of Draconic runes wound about its length
small repeating light crossbow

153 small arrows
20 small cold iron arrows
20 small adamantine arrows
20 small silver arrows
20 small bolts
28 small bolts with odd fletching and thin linework engraved upon the shafts

104 rock crystals
24 tourmaline gems
119 malachite stones
16 onyx stones
30 agate gemstones
22 green jade fragments
7 smoky topaz gems
11 pink pearls
4 electrum bars of 1 pound each

83 platinum coins
3,518 gold coins
1,720 silver coins
12,547 copper coins


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 28, 2005)

BTW, something I forgot initially on the list is two spell component pouches, one from the kobold cleric and one from the kobold mage.  I'll add them to the above list now.

Of the treasure listed above, the following items will detect as magical to Fleck's enchanted gem or a Detect Magic spell:

18 vials of bubbly red fluid, likely the same as the Cure Serious Wounds potions found previously (moderate conjuration)
a short stick of rotted wood, tipped with a small, smoky quartz (faint necromancy)
2 scrolls with Draconic writing (1 is moderate conjuration, the other is moderate evocation)
a flask marked with a label in Draconic runes (moderate divination)
a well-made, sturdy-looking rope 60 feet long (faint transmutation)
a gold disk on a chain, with a vaguely-etched image of a dragon (moderate transmutation)
a plain brown-cloth bag (moderate conjuration)
a wide white belt of silk (moderate transmutation)
a small mithral breastplate stylized with scale etchings and claw patterns, adorned with gold trim (moderate abjuration)
small cudgel etched with a stream of Draconic runes wound about its length (moderate evocation)
20 small cold iron arrows (faint evocation)
20 small adamantine arrows (faint evocation)
20 small silver arrows (faint evocation)
28 small bolts with odd fletching and thin linework engraved upon the shafts (moderate evocation)

The odd crossbow bolts, engraved cudgel, spellbook, and evocation scroll were taken off the corpse of the kobold mage earlier, while the decorated magic breastplate and the conjuration scroll were taken from the unconscious kobold cleric earlier.  Examination of the scrolls indicates that the evocation scroll is probably arcane, the conjuration scroll probably divine.

During his watch, Fleck paged through the kobold mage's spellbook a bit and found it mostly to be written in Draconic, with a few scribbled notes in other languages.  Much of it looked to be spells, but there were also several pages of mundane Draconic notes in the front and back of the tome.


----------



## Memnus (Jun 28, 2005)

Man... gonna need some more pearls.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 29, 2005)

The 11 pink pearls listed amongst the treasure above may be suitable as Identify material components.


----------



## firehorse (Jun 29, 2005)

Valdir eyes most of the treasure with mild interest.  Noticing the arrows are too small for his bow, he turns his gaze to the mithril breastplate.  Picking it up and feeling his weight, he comments, "Well, this may be just the thing in case I'm going to continue this bad habit of getting in the middle of these frays."   Taking off his studded leather armor, Valdir dons the breastplate, nodding in satisfaction as the armor's magical properties cause it to expand to fit his larger-than-kobold frame.

Turning to Fleck, "Well, what do you think?  Any idea what magical properties it has?"


----------



## Memnus (Jun 30, 2005)

"Mm. Abjur... er, protection magic. Could be a lot of things, but given the motif, I'd guess acid protection of one degree or another."

He pokes around some of the other stuff, declaring the red potions to be cure potions, and casting a quick _read magic_ to identify the scrolls. He also pages through the kobold wizard's spellbook, occasionally nodding, then finally stashing it away for later. "Now if this is what I imagine..." He looks at the plain bag, holding it up to shine light into it, trying to see how deep it really is, "We won't have as much trouble getting this stuff out as we would otherwise." To test his theory, he takes the kobold cleric's staff and pushes it into the bag as deep as it will go.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 30, 2005)

The kobold wizard's cudgel fits easily enough into the bag, though logically it shouldn't.  When Fleck picks up the bag to do this, also, the bag weighs significantly more than such an empty sack should.  Definitely something about it's enchantment.  Fleck's examination of the scrolls and spellbook reveal them to be/have the following.

Scroll of Cure Critical Wounds (moderate conjuration)
Scroll of Fireball (moderate evocation)
Spellbook with numerous spells and notes written in draconic (an extra thick tome; 131 pages of spells, and looks like it has around 40-odd pages of draconic notes, with only six blank pages near the end; includes resistance, acid splash, detect poison, detect magic, read magic, daze, dancing lights, flare, light, ray of frost, ghost sound, disrupt undead, touch of fatigue, mage hand, mending, message, open/close, arcane mark, prestidigitation; alarm, endure elements, protection from evil, protection from good, shield, mage armor, unseen servant, identify, magic missile, shocking grasp, ray of enfeeblement, animate rope, erase, expeditious retreat, feather fall, jump, magic weapon; ghoul touch, blur, scorching ray, invisibility, resist energy, knock, spider climb, see invisibility; dispel magic, lightning bolt, hold person, vampiric touch, tongues, fireball, stinking cloud, greater magic weapon, keen edge; summon monster IV, stone shape, shout, dimension door, scrying, charm monster; summon monster V, transmute rock to mud, transmute mud to rock, secret chest, and mind fog)

Fleck can't read the draconic notes as of yet, not quite familiar enough with the language.

((Edit, quick note: Since you won't be able to show up this week Memnus, now's probably the best chance to roleplay through whatever you'd want Fleck to do around the dragon's lair and such.))


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 30, 2005)

Zerash dusts his robes off off in the morning upon awakening after having prayed for his spells the night prior. He gives a frusterated sigh as he looks over the crowd which slew his captors, lifting his clawed hand up to his forehead and closing his eyes for a moment. He seems displeased, although it is not directed at anyone in particular. Opening his eyes, he speaks in a calm and controlled manner, with a hint of nobility to those who might be able to recognize such tones amongst lizardmen.

"It would seem I am in an awkward predicament. I had been working with Oruzanthanax in trade for information I desired, which regrettably he did not have. He decieved me as long as he could, and then intended to send me to the maw of my own Lord. Your timely intervention may have saved my life. However I am now without a destination, as I have no further leads on the quarry I seek. I am at a loss as to what to do next."

He pauses a moment, and then speaks up again, slightly less morbid sounding. "Well, the least I can do to my saviors is to translate the draconic documents and runes. It is my native language. Although I cannot guarantee they will make much sense." 

If any seem to take him up on the offer, Zerash happily translates all of the draconic runes to the best of his ability. When finished, he offers healing to any who desire it.


----------



## Memnus (Jun 30, 2005)

Fleck waves off the healing, not quite comfortable enough with this stranger to let himself be touched, despite the new slashes in his clothing that weren't there the night before. "We're going west, at least as far as the capitol. Where we go from there depends on whether we find what we're looking for, and what you seek may show itself in the process. If there was anything left in the dragon's lair, he makes his way to the wall under the entrance, and touches it with a spell, molding a narrow set of stairs up to the top. He then turns back to Zerash.

"With your help, actually, if you're willing to give it, I'd like to learn your language. It seems particularly rich, and I imagine the kobolds weren't doing it justice." He then goes to the two mining carts and inspects them, rolling them back and forth a bit, testing their wheels.  They won't be that robust, but at least they'll roll. "If we fill that bag and still can't fit everything, I can probably use these to roll a second cart, that Elfenhaus can pull."


----------



## firehorse (Jun 30, 2005)

As Valdir accepts the lizardman's offer for healing, he replies to Fleck, "Sure, Elfenhaus can do that."

He also nods in satisfaction at Fleck's summation of the armor's abilities and decides to test the theory.  Taking one of the acid vials from before, he uncorks it and dabbles a couple of drops on the breastplate. ((+? Mithril Breastplate of Acid Resistance?))

After the test, Valdir turns away from the treasure for now to check on their prisoner.  Finding him gone, he turns to the rest of the party.  "He's gone!  Rolf, see if you can see where he went.  I'm not comfortable with the idea of that cleric on the loose."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 30, 2005)

The droplets of acid roll off of the armor without effect, and the armor is unmarred.

Snake is preoccupied with moving and inspecting treasure as he eats some trail rations for breakfast, and Argus had gone out of the cave in the morning to catch something to eat for himself.  But Rolf seemed to have noticed the kobold cleric to be missing, as Valdir had, and nods when the elf brings it up.  "I'll have Pup sniff around, and I'll check out the tunnels.  If the kobold went outside, Argus might've noticed while he's hunting."  So Rolf readies his longsword while he heads for the kobold tunnels, having prayed to Nylaethia for her boons already this morning.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 30, 2005)

Zerash starts inspecting the items with Draconic markings, and tells Fleck of what he reads as he goes.  The flask marked with Draconic runes, which radiated magic to Fleck's gem, reads "Libation of Anyspeech."  The kobold wizard's cudgel is marked with Draconic runes all over, which Zerash reads as a very, very long verse of some sort of poem.  It seems to be a poem about strength, battle, and victory.  After reading these, Zerash may begin inspecting the spellbook's Draconic notes, if Fleck allows.

Pup sniffs around the cavern for a bit, but after wandering around the area a bit, Pup lays down and whines a bit, seemingly unable to track the scent of the kobold, even though Rolf made sure that Pup sniffed the items taken off that kobold before it was bound up.  Either the cave's lingering chlorine stench, dragon stench, or general kobold stench is masking that individual kobold's scent in here, or the kobold went some way the wolf couldn't track him.

((minor mistake, the cudgel belonged to the kobold mage, but once or twice now I've referred to it as the kobold cleric's.))


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 30, 2005)

Zerash nods in agreement at Fleck's words, the sides of his snout curl up slightly, teeth glimmering in the dim light, in a slightly relieved smile.

"Assuming none of your party objects, I would gladly travel with you to your next destination and tutor you in the ways of our most prestigeous language. Traveling in a group is always superior to alone, after all, and I am sure I would learn much myself in the process." He pauses a moment, glancing at one of the corpses, and then looks back up.

"Besides, these creatures must have tarnished your opinian of my faith. I would see such damage undone, if I could." 

He looks to the rest of the party gathered, awaiting any objections.


----------



## Memnus (Jul 1, 2005)

Fleck hunches his shoulders in embarassment and looks away from Rolf. "You ... won't track him very well. He silenced me before I noticed e was free, and I tried to stop him, but... He trails off and shrugs, clearly not one who could bodily prevent another from escaping. "He had this concealed." He holds up a torn cloth pouch, much like the others taken from slain kobolds. "Depending on how many more he had, he could have gotten pretty far.


----------



## firehorse (Jul 1, 2005)

Valdir cusses a bit in Forestal before finally sighing and shrugging characteristically.  "Well, so much for 'convincing' that kobold cleric to raise Bristletail."

Turning to Zerash, he shrugs again, "I don't mind if you tag along.  Could be useful to have a cleric."

((What + is the breastplate?))


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 1, 2005)

((Won't know IC until it's Identified.))

Rolf stops as he's about to start searching the kobold tunnels.  "Well, huh.  I guess it won't hurt though to look for any fresh tracks.....  I'll check around just a bit, it's not likely much would show up on these rocky tunnel floors."


----------



## firehorse (Jul 1, 2005)

((Logically, I wouldn't think characters would really know what '+' it has.  All they know is that it is magical and, now, acid resistant.  **shrug**  I'll assume it is +1 for now, since it has to be at least that, and you can adjust my AC in combat accordingly until we ID it.))


----------



## Memnus (Jul 2, 2005)

((Fleck might be able to tell you that there are five distinct levels of enchantment that normal mortals can put into a general protective magic, and three distinct levels of elemental protection, and the market prices for each of them, but he'd be more verbose about it than a simple number.))

Fleck glares at Valdir, hearing the emphasis on 'convincing'.  "Somehow I don't think your ways of convincing would have helped." He starts scooping coins, and the more bulky and less magical items, into the magical bag. "Wouldn't stuff be easier to examine in the sunlight?"

(Two questions - between the bag, the haversack, and the cart, will we need another cart? And are there any other exits to outside from the dragon's horde room?)


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 2, 2005)

((1. Not really, Fleck.  The magic bag will hold an incredible amount of junk.  2. There are no other exits from the dragon's chamber, it only seems to have the one entrance to the main chamber.))


----------



## firehorse (Jul 2, 2005)

Valdir shrugs at Fleck's look.  "Moot point now."   He then bends down to help Fleck.


----------



## Memnus (Jul 3, 2005)

Once everything is packed away, Fleck goes to the two small tunnel entrances and casts a spell over each one, sealing them tightly in thick rock.  He then climbs onto the cart and heads outside, although Chalkback struggles to carry the heavy load up the steep slope.  The cart creaks ominously, and only barely makes it out into the sunlight before there is a snap, and the cart falls at an unatural angle with a jolt.

Fleck releases an uncharacteristic stream of curses, in several languages. He hops down to peer under the cart, and grimaces. "It looks like some acid splashed onto the axel, and it's been eaten away. I can fix it easily enough with the right spells, but we'll have to wait until morning." He shakes his head in disgust, but then looks up and sniffs the air. "If nothing else, it smells nicer out here. Camping won't be too bad, and we'll be better off travelling on another night's rest."

(Since I doubt that I'll be here tomorrow - and if I am, I won't have my character node - I'll just post what Fleck does in the evening, away from the others, but public so other players can see. Trusting the whole IC/OOC separation and all. Ark, if things don't go this smoothly, feel free to retcon what doesn't work.)

That evening, as the dusk begins to settle into night, Fleck stands from his preparations on the disabled cart and looks back at the cave. "Just... one more look. Please ... I have to do this alone. His sincerity seems oddly doubtful, but he waves off any concern for his safety, reminding the others that he sealed the only unguarded entrances.  He lights his lamp and heads into the cave, on his own.

Once there, he heads to where the kobold had been captured, and looks up at the ceiling. "It's dusk, and the rest are outside. Now - we had a deal."

A short rope falls out of nowhere, followed up quickly by the kobold cleric. The charms have worn off now, but the gems haven't, and the kobold did give his word, and Fleck has a few more gems if the first lot weren't enough anymore. Fleck watches anxiously as the cleric makes his evening supplications, then produces the preserved fox corpse. Restoring it to normal size, he sets it on the ground, and hands over a fist full of diamonds.

He doesn't look away as the kobold performs the ritual, although some of the details make him cringe. When it is over, Bristletail limps to his feet, extremely disoriented, but Fleck kneels and the fox walks to him, grateful. Fleck looks at the kobold gratefully, and stands, offering one more gem. "They're camped and guarding just outside. We'll be leaving in the morning - you may want to wait until then to escape. They will kill you if they see you; I don't think I could stop them. With that, he picks up the still-burnt, but living, fox, turns his back, and walks out - although Bristletail keeps his eyes on the kobold until he is out of sight.

Fleck reappears outside, carrying a battered, but living, Bristletail. He ignores any looks and questions long enough to cast one more spell, and the stone around the cave mouth flows, sealing up the dragon's cave. On the outside, the stone is flat and featureless, but the seal is not as secure as it looks - one three-foot-square section is paper-thin, with raised letters on the inside reading "BREAK HERE AFTER MORNING" and a single thin crack to let light in. He then glares one more time at Snake, then at Valdir, but says nothing, returning to the wreck of the cart.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 3, 2005)

Risslek the kobold cleric gives Fleck a nasty look when he comes down out of the Rope Trick, then hisses out "You tricked me, gnome.  You were, _sssss_, lucky I was bound.  But....there was sssssome truth in what you said.  I could well *kill* you now, and Naeron would thank me for your delectable ssssoul....."  The kobold stares at Fleck like one would stare at a great treasure, then Risslek hisses again.

"But Naeron demands I hold to my word, _ssss_, and I would not ssssuffer his wrath when *my* soul issssss his too....  Nor the revoking of hissss blessings now, when I am without dragon and mage to ssserve my purposes.  I will bessssseech lord Naeron to give up your *beast's* ssssoul, and the dragon's diamondssss will be the trade.  You *best* pray to Naeron he acceptsssss them."

Risslek performs the ritual to raise the dead, and while it is gut-wrenching for Fleck to see Bristletail's soul _tear_ its way back into the little fox's body like some horrid, savage beast, followed by the corpses' nearly _bone-snapping_ convulsions, and then the sound of bones realigning and a hissing sound as flesh unnaturally grows back in place over the mortal wounds that had been inflicted.......finally the fox familiar revives and shudders from the experience, fully alive once more.  Naeron has relinquished one small soul, for now.  The diamonds Risslek used in the ritual are snatched away by a spectral, clawed hand, and fade away.  The kobold utters another prayer to Naeron, and then backs away slightly from Fleck and Bristletail.

The fox barks happily after realizing it's alive again, and runs around Fleck's legs for a moment before standing in front of him and waiting to be carried out, bushy tail wagging.  The kobold cleric hisses disdainfully at the display, and walks over towards one of the side-tunnels, then notices as he gets closer that it has been sealed up with stone.

The kobold turns back to hiss loudly again at Fleck, then says "If your comradessss come back in here, I will kill them *all*.  I will *not* let a dead, arrogant dragon prevent my preparationssss.  I can call on ssservants of Naeron nearly as powerful, and I can call *many more* of them right now.  I made certain to prepare the proper invocationsssss to Naeron's proxies, fool gnome.  *Begone* now and I will not sssslay you immediately.  You made me promisssse under enchantment that I would restore your pet to life, but in your short-ssssightedness, *you did not* convince my then-addled mind *to let either of you live* afterward.  _SSSSS_."

He proceeds to loose a short, draconic chuckle that more resembles a growl.  Standing close to one of the sealed side-tunnels now, he is well outside Fleck's gnomish sight in the dark.  Fleck leaves quickly at first, slowing as he gets further down the tunnel and feels certain the kobold cleric hasn't followed, or summoned anything to pursue him.

After Fleck has left the main chamber, the kobold cleric Risslek hisses quietly, and turns toward the sealed passage he had approached a few moments ago.  With a quick prayer to Naeron, his body seems to _ooze_ through the cracks of the Material Plane's reality, and ethereally he passes through the unimportant stone seal over the side-tunnel, sliding back into place on Aerde's Material Plane on the other side of the seal.  Risslek growl-chuckles quietly to himself as he easily heads down the dark, familiar tunnel and leaves through a distant, kobold-hidden exit..........


----------



## firehorse (Jul 3, 2005)

Valdir stares in surprise as Fleck walks out with a live Bristletail in tow and again as he seals the entrance to the cave.  "How?...but the cleric...Fleck?"

His mind goes to work, 'the bag of dust...the cleric was bound...Fleck's non-chalant attitude when the cleric was found missing...sealing the cave'  Then as a semblance of the truth dawns on him, Valdir's eyes grow angry, "Why?!  You don't trust us...!  You freed him!..."   At that point all he can do is turn the other way and shake his head.

Finally, after a few minutes and a sigh, "I realize we can be impulsive and a bit harsh, but are you sure it was wise to spare him?"   After receiving no answer and looking at Fleck's face with the returned Bristletail, his eyes soften a bit and he shrugs characteristically.  "I sure hope your grief driven decision doesn't come back to bite us...literally."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 4, 2005)

The party traveled the rest of the way to the Kinrisari port city Binbar, and along the way Rolf decided to go back on his own to take care of something for his goddess, Nylaethia.  In Binbar, the party has done a bit of shopping, resting, and identifying of magic items from the dragon's hoard.  Argus found that there's some ship that will be heading for Pari Ka'ansa within the week, but couldn't quite remember details.  He thinks it was called the Drunken Harpy or something.


----------



## Memnus (Jul 5, 2005)

Fleck watches Argus stumble off again, with some concern. "I think we'll want to confirm the name of that ship for ourselves. He's had drinking on his mind enough as it is."

"So ... once we reach Pari Ka'ansa. If all is well, and there is a Refuge set up, I expect a Dreamwalker will see us as we come in, and contact me. If not ... I don't expect they'll be hard to find, at first, and even under duress, my people are particularly easy to spy upon when they want to be." He taps his spellbook. "We'll figure out how they're held, then see what we can't do about getting our captured weapons to them."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 5, 2005)

((that reminds me.  What, from amongst the past two treasure acquisitions, will be kept for arming the gnomes?))


----------



## Memnus (Jul 5, 2005)

(The small magic arrows would probably do nicely, assuming there were a few bows to go with them. Any non-enchanted weapons and armor, since they wouldn't bring in that much being sold.  Also, Fleck will suggest that they try to acquire a portable hole instead of a bag of holding, since it has no carried weight limit, just space. It could also be useful for moving contraband in bulk.)


----------



## firehorse (Jul 5, 2005)

(Any of the kobold weapons/armor would probably do nicely.  If we couldn't pack it all, we could give them directions to where it could be found.  That cave, if it hasn't been reoccupied, might be a good base of operations for them too.  Just a thought...)


----------



## firehorse (Jul 20, 2005)

Valdir eventually makes his way spluttering and spitting out seawater to the main deck.  Grabbing his bow, he searches for a foul harpy to vent his frustrations on.  Unfortunately, the only one around is laying bleeding to death on the deck.  "No sport in that..."

Looking around, Valdir looks around for the captain, a glint of malice in his eyes.  "Doesn't need our help, eh!," he mutters to himself.  "If it wasn't for us, his friggen crew would be swimming after the harpies.  I ought to make him a pincushion just for his arrogance."  Of course, in his anger, he completely ignores the fact that he was one of those swimming after the harpies.


----------



## Memnus (Jul 20, 2005)

Fleck smiles calmly through Valdir's tirade. "Yeah, I suppose you saved the entire ship ... with your charming example of just what not to do." His voice is thin, though, and he coughs, wincing horribly at the pain. He glances over at Zerash, hoping for a little help.


----------



## firehorse (Jul 20, 2005)

Valdir's elven ears pick up Fleck's comment and he turns on him, glaring.  After a few seconds, his eyes soften a little, realizing he couldn't possibly stay mad at the little wizard. "You're right, although I did some damage at first, succombing to their song wasn't much of a help." 

Not really caring, and possibly even hoping, the captain hears him, "In any case, 'WE' surely did one whole hellava lot more than his 'excellency' did and probably saved his ship for his ungrateful and arrogant ass!  Not bad for 'cargo' eh?  Maybe we should have let the harpies take off with the crew and sailed this barge in ourselves." 

Realizing he doesn't know how to sail and neither does most of the rest of the party, Valdir merely shrugs and fails to mention that fact.


----------



## Memnus (Jul 26, 2005)

Fleck gives no outward sign that he has broken the connection to the gnome with the blueprints, still studying the architecture and muttering to himself in his own language. He picks out three minor flaws in the design, then shrugs and turns back to his companions, interrupting the brawl just before it starts. He switches back to Tradespeak.

"No, this one just won't do. Let's keep looking."

He leads them off, looking at other buildings under construction, but not contacting any more gnomes. He speaks to the others more quietly.

"It's as I feared. Supposedly a few have escaped, but they'll be hard to find. I doubt they have a Dreamwalker with them, so it may be a bit before they know to get in touch with us.  We'll want to have a camp outside the city; something tells me we won't be entirely welcome here for long."

He walks in silence a few moments, clenching his fists. "Even if we do start freeing them, we'll need a reliable way of making sure they get safely on to another city... or even out of the country, although I wish it weren't a blasted island. At least you can crawl out of Ulruz."


----------



## firehorse (Jul 26, 2005)

Valdir nods solemnly at Fleck's words.  "Seems an accurate assessment that we will become unpopular soon.  I agree we should stay out of the city and out of sight for the extent of this project to free your people.  Of course, I'm always ready to stay out of the city anyway...  You are also right, we should also endeavor to secure passage for them, and ourselves when we finish, before we start.  I'd hate to free them and give them hope, only to have them recaptured.  I'd rather have an exit strategy for ourselves once we finish too."

"Now, as far as 'convincing' the owners to free their slaves...."  His fists clench and a mean look comes to his eyes.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 27, 2005)

Argus grins maliciously at Valdir's comment.  "Aye, we'd be happy to 'convince' a few slavers to see things our way" he says quietly in Hibridean-accented Mittendienish along the way.  "As for transportation......" he continues with a snicker, "maybe we could 'requisition' the Gilded Harpy for a time and see to it that _good captain Raserio_" he says with a mocking tone, "is indisposed for a while......."  At this point, the monk-turned-barbarian can't helpt but cackle a bit, drawing odd looks and worried glances from folks across the street.

Argus ignores the looks and continues in Mittendienish, more quietly "We don't have to get rid of the rest of the crew, I'm sure we can intimidate them into serving us for a while.  Not like they know who we are or anything.  A bit of gold to line their pockets should keep 'em quiet later.  We can knock out Raserio and toss him overboard, or keep him insensate in the hold until we're finished.  If we do things right, nobody will even know who did it.  The right outfits and voice-muffling should keep us unidentifiable to the crew and cap'n."  He speaks with a sinister, calculating tone after his earlier cackling.  For a change, the ex-monk actually shows his cunning, as opposed to his usual tempestuous rancor.  No less frightening though.

"Any case, we should keep looking 'round town for more gnomes and see if there are any we can help......within the law." he adds as an afterthought, still speaking quietly in Mittendienish.


----------



## Memnus (Jul 27, 2005)

Fleck glances at Argus. "A gnome, an elf, a Sauran, and a human of your stature walking back onto that ship to hijack it? That's some idea of unidentifiable. No, I think the Harpy leaves our tale this morning. I'll contact the Lifebreath tonight - Er, Lillian Lifebreath, that is, and report back what's going on. The resistance has more contacts than you can imagine - she'll certainly be able to get hold of a friendly crew in the south seas, and they can be in the area in a month or two. He sounds more hopeful than certain, but presses on. "For now, all we can do is scout out the town, and collect tokens for better scrying. Anything that one of the gnomes once posessed, any tangible connection we can get to them, will make it four-fold easier to scry into their prisons."


----------



## firehorse (Jul 27, 2005)

Valdir grins at Argus' comments and winks at Fleck.  In Forestal "And you accuse me of being the radical one...  His ideas do have some merits though...."

With a shrug and another wink, he continues in Mittendienish, "I should probably scout out the wilderness in the surrounding area then and find us a good place to base these operations from.  Argus, care to join me?  Your druid skills, although maybe a bit rusty, could come in handy."

Before heading out of town to do just that, Valdir adds, "Are you sure we couldn't just warp his hull or something?  I know, I know, let it drop Valdir....(sigh)."


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 27, 2005)

Argus grunts.  "I said with the _right outfits_ we could go incognito.  A gnome doesn't look much different from a dwarf, halfling, or goblin when wearing a large cloak and cowl.  Elves are indistinguishable from humans that way too, and the lizard could probably be disguised by a little of your magic.  Hells, I could create fog if we didn't want to be recognizable.  Bristletail could probably sniff out the way for you in the fog if you were worried about stumbling around.  The cover of night could help too.  Once on the ship, we could just hide ourselves in the hold, with one of us, maybe Bristletail, staying on-deck to watch and make sure the ship's being steered the right direction." he replies, defending his plan.

"Anyway," he adds, "not like we _have_ to go with my plan.  "So yeah, I'll follow you 'round for now, Valdir.  Drack - we'll spar another time." he smirks.


----------



## Memnus (Jul 29, 2005)

Fleck ignores the spite against the Harpy, for once, and keeps walking, looking around.  Finally, just before nightfall, they end up back at the first shop they stopped at. The work crew is gone, and Fleck searches around on the ground for a second.

"Ah-ha." He straightens, holding up a torn piece of cloth. He dusts it, looks it over a second, and then pockets it. "There. Let's go find a camp." He leads the way back to the stables where they left Chalkback and Elfinhaus.


----------



## firehorse (Jul 29, 2005)

Valdir and Argus search the surrounding wilderness for a hidden, defendable and (as much as possible for the non-woodsy types) comfortable camp location.  Once secured, Valdir does a bit of hunting and gathering after asking Argus to let the others know where it is.  By the time the rest of the group arrives, the camp is well stocked with food and water, with a small fire going.  He resolves to limit the fires as much as possible, especially after dark, to help conceal the hideout.  After preparing the camp, Valdir finds a nearby tall tree, climbs up and prepares his sleeping/watch stand for the duration.


----------



## Memnus (Jul 30, 2005)

That night at camp, Fleck clears some of the stuff out of his cart, making room.  Finally he wrests out a silver mirror, nearly as tall as he is, and rests up upright against the side. He then brings something out of his pocket - a scrap of paper, with a name scrawled on it.  He concentrates on the name: Outfire Levelhand, one of the guards at the Refuge in Solinburg. Eventually, the mirror fogs, then clears to reveal a single gnome, sitting in the dark, watching out a window. Quickly, he casts a second spell.

(Message, 50% chance of working: (1d100) -> 85 = (85) )

He then speaks, quietly, in Gnomish. "Spingear Spindlefingers, from Kinrisar. Message for Lillian Lifebreath. It's as we feared - although they are treated better than by _beheglin_ they are still captives and slaves. Still trying to reach more, and confirm rumors of escaped kin in the area." The gnome in the mirror nods, and Fleck waves the mirror back to normal. He turns back to the group. "Five thousand, give or take. We can't arm that many, and even if we do start some revolts, it'll only get worse for the rest. And buying them off doesn't send the right message." He sits, glumly, the optimism he's pretty good at during daylight hours fading in the firelight. "Any ideas?"


----------



## Ezieer (Aug 1, 2005)

Drack does his best to help out with the camp. He's actually a bit of help keeping the fire going and muscling up a few piles of deadwood to protect the fire from the wind and limit it from view.

*"So tis all nice and cozy... anyone know what we are going to do next? I gather we are supposed to free some people outa slavery like ya said. Let me know what we are up against and what I should do."*

Drack doesn't interupt the stange mirror ceremony... but he can't help but ask later.. when its all done. *"What is all that about?"*


----------



## Memnus (Aug 1, 2005)

"How else would I let the Resistance on the mainland know how things are?" He shrugs, as if the answer were obvious, then seeing Drack's probably still-clueless face, continues. "He was in Solinburg - Mittendien - at one of the largest Refuges in the world. The Ward of that Refuge is the one that sent me here, to find out how the slaves were faring. I gave him a message for her, to that effect."

He sits down, and ponders. "What we need to find out is in what groups they're being held.  With our limited resources," he hefts the bag of holding containing the liberated kobold weapons, "we can't stage a full-scale uprising, but we've probably enough to liberate a single group. Just need to find the largest one."

"Oh, one last thing. If there is a Dreamwalker in the area after all, they'll eventually notice us and get in touch.  If you think your dreams are trying to tell you something, they probably are. Pass it on to the rest of us."


----------



## Ezieer (Aug 1, 2005)

*"So that is a magic mirror dat lets you talk ta people? Pretty snazzy... never seen anything like that before."* Drack looks at the mirror a bit more before continuing.

*"So why do ya think that freein the biggest group would be easier? Freein the least guarded one would make more sense ta me."*


----------



## Memnus (Aug 2, 2005)

Fleck chuckles at Drack as he covers the mirror once again with cloth and wrestles it into his cart. "Nothing particularly magical about the mirror. Seeing through it is part of my Skill."

He turns back and sits down, peering again into the weapons cache. "Power in numbers. A hundred gnomes can overcome a dozen guards, or a dozen gnomes can overcome three. We can only arm so many, but even the unarmed can distract the unsuspecting." His eyes go distant for a second, but he makes no outward sign of in fact doing anything. There is suddenly a loud barking and growl by Drack's ear, out of nowhere, which is over as suddenly as it started. "See?"


----------



## Ezieer (Aug 2, 2005)

*"Hey!... Er.. Ah... I see yer one of them conjurers... ya brought a dog into thin air and then made it dissapear."* Drack smiles... then checks his back again to make sure there isn't anything there.

*"Well as long as we pick out a guard level we can take out ourselves I'll be fine wid it. Dependin on some downtodden prisoners too much could spell disaster."*


----------



## firehorse (Aug 2, 2005)

Valdir idly chews on a edible root while listening to the conversation from his tree perch.  After a bit he chimes in, "Well Fleck, for my part, I'm not sure if Dreamwalkers can enter an elf's trance state, but I'll let you know if one does.  

As far as gnomes held captive, how many do you think there are and why shouldn't we try to get them all free?  I figure the more we free, the more help we'll have freeing the rest.  Keep it up until the point where we're going to get caught I say.  Nobody'll miss a few slavers and slave owners anyway..."


----------



## Memnus (Aug 3, 2005)

Fleck giggles at Drack's horrible misclassification of his particular brand of magic, but doesn't correct him. "Five thousand. So you see, we need a way to start getting them out of the country, or at least an actual Hidden Refuge - and a big one, at that - before we can ... oh."

He suddenly looks up, looking startled. "We do know there are extensive cave systems to the southeast ... there may be others. They can't all be taken by kobolds, can they?"


----------



## Ezieer (Aug 3, 2005)

Drack scratches his head a bit and then appears to clear a thought away. *"Well... so besides barkin dogs and us bum rushin the guards.. do we have other strategies? I wonder if there are any other people around here that dislike the slavers... and would be willin to help us out. Might be worthwile to see if any such be about."*


----------



## firehorse (Aug 4, 2005)

Valdir gives a low whistle when he hears the amount of gnomes they are talking about.

"The caves are a good idea Fleck.  Even if there are still kobolds in the caves, we can help clean them out.  Although, if people still think they are kobold-ridden there will be less of a chance people will be looking for gnomes there.  Don't forget that disgruntled cleric you let go though...  I doubt it will become a permanent community for them, but it can definitely be used as a hidden and defensible refuge until they can be smuggled out back to their homelands."


----------



## Memnus (Aug 4, 2005)

Fleck grunts at Valdir's choice of words. "Even five thousand, fully armed and drilled into an army, couldn't take back our homeland."

"As for finding sympathizers ... it's a good idea, but I don't know how to start going about it. Obviously there can't be that many, or there'd at least be a small population of freedmen. We should ask around, not only among the laborers, but among the ... merchants..." He trails off, looking at the group, then sighing. He is, unfortunately, the group's best link into the mercantile community. "Looks like I'll be setting up shop, then. 'Spingear Spindlefingers, alchemist, fine and fanciful wares.' And my trusty bodyguards, who will ever so cheerfully have a few innocent questions for customers?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 4, 2005)

Argus grunts at that.  "Sounds boring.  I'd really, really appreciate it if someone tried stealing somethin'.  A few times a day is all."  Though he does nothing overt, you know he means a chance for violence.  Though he'd prefer to call it 'a break in the tedium.'

The monk-turned-barbarian continues, after a moment's pause.  "I'd suggest we get the gnomes outa Kinrisar as soon as possible once we've freed them.  And I still insist that the best way t' do that is t' hijack a ship or two.  Anything we could pay to sail the gnomes outa here, the nobles could pay more to any enterprising captain or crewman, who saw to it they heard about the attempt, so they could keep their slaves around."

After another brief pause to let folks chew on that, he adds "Anyway, we'd still need t' leave some behind in caves or somethin', ain't a lotta room on one or two ships.  And it'd take quite a while t' relocate 'em in small groups, maybe to Hibrideas or Rhaavin.  'Less ya wanna leave 'em stuck in Kinrisar somewhere 'tween the Kinrisari an' the snakemen."


----------



## Zildrax (Aug 4, 2005)

Zerash listens to the others converse, while staring off into the distance. Hearing a pause, he calmly speaks up.

"If I understand this sitution correctly, the fact the gnomes are still enslaved is not public knowledge to the people of Kinrisar. I believe you told me it was announced they were freed, am I correct?" He glances to Fleck for confirmation.

 "If that is the case, then the reason there are few sympathizers may be that they do not know the sitution. Our greatest ally may very well be the naive authorities themselves."


----------



## Memnus (Aug 5, 2005)

"I said that?" Fleck looks puzzled. "If that were the official position, we wouldn't be here.  The closest to that was an announcement by the Emperor -" he spits the word, bitterly, "that _if_ any were freed, Ulruz would treat them as such."

He shakes his head. "Besides, with that many working, you can't hide the fact that you've got none appearing in taverns at the end of the day, and that not a one has shown up behind a cart in the marketplace."


----------



## Ezieer (Aug 6, 2005)

*"Well thats something else to think bout if you rescue any more than 5 gnomes... how are ya going to feed em all... specially ifn ya stick em in a cave."*


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 7, 2005)

Argus scoffs.  "Feed them?  Not our worry.  They'll get by fine on their own once they're free.  Me and Valdir could probably catch them a week's worth of food anyway before we leave, then they can hunt and forage on their own."


----------



## Memnus (Aug 7, 2005)

Fleck bites his lip at the thought, but nods at Argus. "Finding food is the least of the troubles my people have ever had to adapt to. Don't eat all that much, you know." His point seems somewhat stronger while he's flanked on either side by the much, much larger Argus and Drack. "If we rescue enough, one or more will eventually take up the Call, or the Gift, and help provide that way."


----------



## Zildrax (Aug 7, 2005)

"I will go into the city and research what I can on their history. The past can often hold many answers to problems in the present. A Priest of Naeron seeking knowledge is hardly anything unusual, so I doubt I will alert any undue attention. If this is agreeable, I can meet up with you all at this time tommorow at a location of your choosing."


----------



## Memnus (Aug 8, 2005)

"That would be excellent. After collecting more tokens in the morning, I'd like to find a market plaza and set up for business. Or the closest thing there is to one. If there's more than one, well, try the biggest." He shrugs, unable to give more information than that.

(For the next while, Fleck will swap out Stone Shape for a second Scrying, and Mending for a third Message.)


----------



## Zildrax (Aug 8, 2005)

Zerash heads into the city and heads to the first library he can locate, asking for information about the Kinrisari history and culture, saying he wishes to do research on them. He studies it ferociously, and if anything is unclear, he'll ask around the library for clarification. He espicially concentrates on anything pertaining to slavery. 

(I forgot to memorize my own zero level spells, oops. Next chance I get, memorize two detect magics, two read magics, one mending and one light)


----------



## Zildrax (Aug 8, 2005)

The next day, Zerash concentrates his research on the various noble houses of Kinrisar, their policies, and the politics between them. Like before, he chats with Deviron along the way, seeing if he'll open up a bit more, and espicially looking for anything he says that might indicate he knows, or has connections to any noble house. Zerash also entertains any questions Deviron might have for him.

(Diplomacy is +15 if you need to roll a check. *smiles*)


----------



## firehorse (Aug 8, 2005)

Valdir settles into his impromptu tree stand within spyglass distance of the slaver camp for a day of observation.  Confident, after months of training, that Elfenhaus will come running from several yards away in the forest upon hearing a special bird call, he quietly munches some venison jerky and occasionally puts the spyglass to his eye.  He watches for any gnome slaves, unusual activity, a hunting party leaving, or any sort of banners and insignia to designate the nobles.


----------



## Memnus (Aug 9, 2005)

Fleck, for his part, takes Argus and Drack into the city once again, searching for the Broken Wheel. He doesn't know where it is, but remembers the cross streets (even if Memnus doesn't... heh...), and occasionally stops to make contact with slaves if he gets the chance on the way.


----------



## Ezieer (Aug 9, 2005)

*"So what is supposed to be at this Broken Wheel anyway"* Drack asks when he thinks nobody is close.


----------



## Memnus (Aug 10, 2005)

"Allies." He pauses for a second, wondering just how to distill the complicated network of gnomish Refuges down to something you can explain on a public street. "Probably a safe cellar, plenty of food, and someone with the connections or the nerve to keep the guards looking elsewhere."


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 12, 2005)

(Sorry I haven't posted in several days, been rather busy and tired.  I'll be more active Friday evening, and Saturday.)

Fleck, Argus, and Drack wander the city for a while until they find the corner of Dasir'bahi Road and Cazon's Avenue, which takes a few hours to find in the unfamiliar city.  A short distance down Cazon's Avenue from that corner, peering up through the throngs of midday crowds on the street, Fleck sees a hanging sign with the picture of a wagon wheel broken in pieces, under which is some Mulhati script in white paint, probably the name for what few customers of such a workshop may be literate.  The workshop looks to be of middling size, about two stories tall and wide enough to fit a wagon through its big, double doors.  It appears to be fairly old and weathered.

Inside, Fleck sees a long, open space with a few wagon wheels hanging along the walls and a small cart near the back, being fitted with new wheels by a pair of workmen.  Another fellow speaks with a customer near the doorway, while a big, gruff-looking Kinrisari man stands at a small counter, writing something.  All the workshop's employees wear work aprons filled with tools and measuring devices, including the man at the counter.  The big guy at the counter hears the entrance of new customers and glances towards Fleck and the two, comparatively giant, men flanking the gnome.  He says a short "Salutations." aimed towards Drack, and gets back to whatever he's writing.  By the way he glances at Fleck and Argus, he seems to think the two are servants of the bigger, swarthier man.


----------



## Memnus (Aug 12, 2005)

Fleck glances at the sign, not altogether sure that the symbol of the broken wheel wouldn't be a universal sign for a wheelwright, and tries to puzzle out the Mulhati from his short experiences with the languages already. (Decipher Script mod +14 - if it seems like something else, we'll keep looking)

Walking in, he chuckles at the attendant's assumption, but clears his throat to get attention. "Excuse me, sir - I was referred here by a friend and was told you may have some quality goods in stock." Truth be told, he's not very good at pretending as if he were honestly asking about wheels, although the cart parked outside lends some credence to the request.


----------



## Ezieer (Aug 13, 2005)

Drack catches his premier status but isn't informed enough to know what to do here nor capable of a lengthy deception. Therefore he stays neutral in this encounter... retaining his duty of being a bodyguard but trying to look somewhat of 'raised status'.

*"Yes... as me small friend states... we are indeed in need o' a bit of help."*

_(Are there gnomes working here?)_


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 13, 2005)

(I certainly would've mentioned if there were, but no.)

The big Kinrisari man at the counter replies "Don't do much more than simple repairs an' replacements 'ere, sirah, but I might 'ave a few pieces o' work ye might like.  Keep me best materials locked in back, follow me.  Ye can bring yer servants if ye like, sirah, but make sure yer gnome don't get grabby 'round me wares.  The li'l folk can be sneaky sometimes, y'know.  Anyway, c'mere."  He again talks only to Drack, using Tradespeak mostly, and leads the trio to the back of the room, where he unlocks a storeroom door and gestures for Drack take a look.  The Kinrisari steps in and waits.

Once Drack steps into the storeroom a bit, where the nearest workers and customers aren't in line of sight and probably couldn't hear them too well, the Kinrisari man asks aloud "Ye lookin' fer anythin' partic'lar?"  More quietly, he adds "By the way, what friend rec'mended me shop anyway?  Half-bettin' it's one of 'em what owes me money."  He says this in an sort of odd way, as though asking or expecting more than merely what he says.  He glances down at Fleck for a moment, but doesn't really seem to look at him contemptibly.


----------



## Memnus (Aug 13, 2005)

Fleck frowns as he follows into the back room, starting to panic a little. As much as gnomes like jokes, referring someone on business to an incorrect place is awfully low. If there's a third part to this counterpassword, he doesn't know it. "Er... well, a fellow that goes by the name of Thim. Said you were _the_ place to go for our very particular ... er... needs." He trails off sheepishly, looking around for whatever they might be heading for.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 13, 2005)

_(Keep in mind this is just in-character for the Kinrisari shopkeep; though I did expect someone to figure out what the guy was really saying.  Ah well.)_

The Kinrisari man frowns and bends over a bit to glare at Fleck.  "Not too clever, are ye?" he says quietly to the gnome.  "Say, why don't ye run aroun' outside screamin' out ev'ray thought, so the blind can know what ye've got on yer li'l mind, since the poor souls can't see the obvious signs 'angin' off ye?" he adds, trying to be blithe.

After a brief, scathing look at the gnome, the Kinrisari man says "It's fairly obvious the two fellows followin' ye aren't yer owners," he glances at Argus and Drack, "but ye could try a _li'l 'arder _ not t' make yerself _blat'n'ly obvious_ t' anyone watchin' for gnomes, what might wants t' cause trouble wit' the slave-owners.  Ye must be pretty dense t' not've noticed the presence o' Ulruz merchants an' nobles, doin' business 'round Kinrisar, gnome.  Just 'cause the Ulruz _gov'ment_ don't care what me kind do wit' yer kind, ain't mean all the Ulruz don't care neither.  Keep't in mind, sirah, an' ye _might not_ git flogged by Ulruz or the slave-owners 'round 'ere."  The big man pauses at this point to let his words sink in, and to take a breath.  Fleck is certain the man must have figured him a fool, as though the man's earlier meaning should've been obvious to any gnome looking for other gnomes around here.

"Now'n.....  I take it ye ain't done nuthin' even smackin' o' _sneakiness_ a'fore, gnome, so I'll not bash on yer wits n'more t'day.  Suffice t' say, I know what ye came 'ere for, an' I 'ope fer yer kin's sake that ye don't git them 'urt by yer lack o' subtlety in town.  I'm sure Thim gave ye a _coin_ if'n 'e mentioned me place t' a gnome, mebbe ye could think on dat next time, eh?  Ye won't find a Refuge in Kinrisar, sirah, but the closest ye'll find's in 'ere, _an' I'd 'preciate it_ if ye didn't go makin' it obvious t' me kinsmen."

The big Kinrisari fellow goes over to a shelf of parts and tools in his storeroom, pulls it aside quietly, and opens a small, small trap door beneath.  The door is only about two feet square, and beneath is a ladder of handholds and footholds leading down about 10 feet, where it reaches a small cellar.  The Kinrisari man waves the trio over to it, then steps back and says aloud in Tradespeak, "Right, very good sirah, Mierren'll work wit' yer servants fer a bit, an' ye're free t' oversee, but I gots t' go back t' work meself.  I'll bring in yer cart t' work on later."


----------



## Memnus (Aug 13, 2005)

_(Oh, I knew exactly. Doesn't mean Fleck did.)_

Fleck squeaks and cringes back from the big man, instinctively gripping his staff tighter and fighting the urge to flee headlong. He tries to answer, "You mean not... everyone here... is...?" The words die in his throat, though, and after a moment he just ducks his head and darts for the ladder, trying to get out of sight as quickly as possible.

_He's right_, he thinks, _this isn't my place. I'm not the one that should have gone, I'll only get someone killed. I should just get out of here and let them send someone who knows what they're doing. How could I have been so stupid? I could have just ruined everything for this city. How're we going to fix that?_

Once at the bottom, he breathes twice, hard, trying to focus. He shoves his own reservations away and tries to remember that there _is_ no one else, this is up to him and him alone. He looks around, letting his eyes adjust to the dim light.


----------



## Ezieer (Aug 14, 2005)

*"I guess that will have to do.. but I don't want to be dawdlin all day. Guess it can't be helped. You bet I'll have to oversee it... lazy idiots can't do anything right wid out me lookin over dere shoulder an keeping me eyeball on em."* Drack tries to come up with the proper response and heads down as well.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 14, 2005)

Argus goes down just before Drack while the sailor makes up his response to the proprietor.  He stays silent and doesn't seem put off by the proprietor's attitude, apparently having noticed what the guy was doing from the start.

Down in the small cellar, the two humans have to duck low, but the trio can see what's down there.  A small torch is set in a corner of the cellar, burning without smoke or heat, which Fleck thinks is likely an Everburning Torch.  The tiny cellar is otherwise filled with just a small variety of materials and foodstuffs, but a small bookcase covers one wall, mostly empty and otherwise filled with minor knick-knacks.  Shortly after the trio has climbed down, and the proprietor has closed the trap door above, covering it once more and going out to the workshop's main room, Fleck sees the bookcase swing inward to reveal a small tunnel, with a poorly-clothed gnomish fellow opening it from behind.  A small group of glowing orbs flicker into existence behind him, and he says "Welcome" in Gnomish.  The gnome looks curiously at the two humans accompanying Fleck, but seems to figure them as bodyguards rather than threats, so he starts walking down the tunnel, the lights floating along behind him.


----------



## Ezieer (Aug 15, 2005)

*"Hmmm looks to be a tight fit... I think I'll make it."* he utters.

Drack re-adjusts his gear to fit into such tight quarters and follows when it is his turn.


----------



## Memnus (Aug 22, 2005)

In the alchemist's shop, Fleck inspects any supplies that are out idly, perhaps selecting a few items that he's somewhat low on, then finally makes it to the counter, and greets the proprietor in Tradespeak. "Good day, sir." He sets down the few things he picked up, and also asks for a few more items that he didn't find. His selection makes it quite obvious to the trained eye that he's a practicing arcanist and researcher, as well as a traveling mercantile alchemist. "Oh, and sir - I've had a few brainstorms on the road, but haven't had the lab space to test them out. Would you know of any spaces I might be able to rent for a few days?"


----------



## Ezieer (Aug 24, 2005)

OOC: If there is anything Drack *can* do... let me know.


----------



## Zildrax (Aug 27, 2005)

(Sorry for the delayed response!)

The next day, Zerash returns to the library and speaks to Devinor again. He says that it would greatly benefit his research on Kinrisar if he could speak with some of the noble houses themselves, and asks if Devinor knows a way to arrange a meeting with any of them.


----------



## Ezieer (Aug 28, 2005)

Ezieer said:
			
		

> OOC: If there is anything Drack *can* do... let me know.




OOC: When I recieved suggestions on what type of char I should make.. I got an overwhelming "Fighter" as the answer. Well... that's what I made... a very capable fighter... however he is not very good beyond that. I've been thinking about making Drack 'less of a complete tool' in the mold of a multi-classed char I was also considering. This will give him some additional skills, open up roleplaying opportunities and allow him to participate more than just wonking on things.

Nothing will appear much changed about him at all. In specific, he will be slightly less robust, slightly less capable of an attack dog, moderately more of a well rounded pc and have generally light rogue skills to boot. Since you've still just met him none of what you will see from him in the future will be earth shattering.

He'd go from a Barbarian5/Fighter4 to a Barbarian2/Fighter4/Rogue3 if nobody has issues with it that can't be resolved.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 28, 2005)

((OOC: Sorry folks for my lack of responsiveness and posting over the past week or two.  I've been busy with college homework and annoying problems with my internet connection.  Namely the fact that my internet access hasn't been working half the time, even though I've finally gotten a new modem which apparently hasn't done anything to solve the problem.

So in the event that my internet access cuts out again this evening, be prepared for the possibility that I may not show up to run the game today.  Yesterday it cut out halfway through my saturday game, and only came back on for about half an hour, much later in the evening, then cut out again for the rest of the night.  I'll be having words with my stupid cable company this week.

Drack, go ahead with your idea if you like, I have no problem with it under the circumstances.))


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 29, 2005)

((Sorry again folks, my connection cut out for a few hours after I posted that so I couldn't begin posting IC responses.))

At the wizard's shop, Fleck asks the proprietor about somewhere he could rent an alchemist's lab.  The old Kinrisari fellow replies "Well, I can't really rent out my own laboratory, being so busy and all, but you might try Fuernan's Libations, Unguents, & Mortars, down on Hallister Boulevard and Mason Avenue; that's a ways to the northeast from here, sirrah.  Fuernan's a member of the Alchemist's Guild and should have a work area for rent."  The old man then checks the prices of the reagents and such that Fleck picked up, and makes the sale.

At the local library, Devinor converses with Zerash and, when asked about contacting the noble Kinrisari families, looks a bit nervous but says that he'll see what he can do.

The rest of the party makes preparations for the raid they were planning.


----------



## Memnus (Aug 29, 2005)

Fleck leaves Fuernan's lab, muttering under his breath. "Ten gold per hour. I bet he'd do the work himself for less than that, for a hobgoblin." He climbs back onto his cart and heads for the center of town.  Although he's not sure where to find the guild office itself, he figures he can at least locate some bureaucratic central hub, and from there get directions.

As he drives, he digs through his mess of papers, looking for something. Eventually, he finds what he seeks: a neatly cut parchment bearing the seal of the Kaiser, proclaiming him as a senior fellow in the Dumeldein Brotherhood of Alchemists. With it is a copy of the Brotherhood's charter.


----------



## Ezieer (Aug 29, 2005)

As soon as Valdir unleashes his first salvo of arrows... Drack _(who is 100' behind Valdir's position)_ will move up in a run torward Valdir's right flank _(presumably Argus will bring up the left flank)_. 

From then on he will read what the guards and orcs are doing and then decide whether to press forward after the guards _(if fleeing)_ or hold his ground _(if they come to attack Valdir)_. He is prepared to shoot or swing; hold his ground or pursue. He is also prepared to provide an alternate reason for their attack should any escape them... that they are druids and rangers *'Keepers of the Woods'* here to stop *'the desecration of the trees'*.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 31, 2005)

After a while of searching through the town, as most lower and middle-class folk aren't familiar with the Alchemist's Guild headquarters in Pari Ka'ansa, Fleck finally finds the building with directions from a local limner who's been there once.  The Guild's headquarters in the capitol comprise a moderately large, three-story building complex that includes a small stable for visiting members and nobles.  Fleck manages to get Chalkback and the cart stabled there for a short period, but the stablemaster charges him a gold piece for the privelage.  Says that someone's likely to steal the mule and cart if left unattended out in the street.

In any case, after getting Chalkback situated somewhere close, Fleck heads into the mildly busy reception room at the front of the complex.  A short Kinrisari man in clerk's garb works at the front desk and checks various notes and forms from passing servants and guildmembers.  Several moments pass before he notices Fleck in front of the desk, and then he addresses the gnome in Mulhati.  With no quick response to that, he addresses Fleck dryly in Tradespeak.  "Salutations, and welcome to the headquarters of the Kinrisari Alchemist's Guild.  Please state your business."


----------



## Memnus (Sep 12, 2005)

(The next day, relative to the previous post)

Fleck eventually finishes up in the lab, and dons his newly-enchanted cloak. It looks much as it did before, although there are some new patterns sewn in with thread that almost, but not quite, matches the color of the cloth. To Jaelyk, "See? By steeping the phosphor in the sealer _before_ heating it, the luminescence is suppressed, and the binding is invisible to the unaided eye." Getting little enthusiasm fom the young apprentice, he shrugs. "If you wish to remember only one thing I say, remember this. Don't be afraid to follow your feelings. If you think something might work a way, try it." He hands the young man a handsome tip for his help, and walks out without a further word to Fuernan himself.

He grabs a quick meal at a nearby cafe - having worked straight through lunchtime - then makes his way back to the camp.  As night begins to fall, he frowns. "No Valdir?" He shrugs, but doesn't worry for another while.  Eventually, though, (say if Elfenhaus returns without him) he snorts. "He'd have made his way back by now."

He pulls the cloth off his mirror, and kneels in front of it, as is becoming his nightly habit.  This time, though, he focuses on Valdir's familiar sense, and some Forestal sneaks into his monotonous chant.  An hour later, the fog clears from the mirror, and he stares into it.

His eyes open wider, and his jaw sets. "Oh."


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 12, 2005)

Argus arrives at the camp some time later, having been gone all day out in the woods.  He's now gently pulling along Elfenhaus by the reins, and the horse looks like it has a new scar or too, though it also appears that Argus has already healed the beast.  He sees Fleck pre-occupied with some spell and a mirror, so he ties Elfenhaus' reins to a low tree limb and puts some feed down for the horse.  Then the Hibridean sits down across from Drack and Zerash.  He has no idea what Fleck's doing staring at that mirror, but it doesn't concern him.

"I think Valdir's been captured," he states bluntly.  Then, talking more in one go than is normal for the quiet Hibridean, he explains.  "Elfenhaus was wanderin' around, headed vaguely in the direction o' the camp but disoriented from blood loss I think.  I plucked some arrows outta his hide and healed 'im, but Valdir was nowhere to be seen.  After calming the beast, I went out lookin' for Valdir.  But the elf's gone.  I saw some spattered blood stains on some grass and trees, and some o' the trees was badly burnt.  Not too much blood, don't think anyone died out there.  Some broken arrows with Valdir's fletching were nearby, most of them bloodstained.  But there were others there too, like Valdir was in a standoff or somethin'.  Place stank a bit too, like after a thunder storm blastin' through all crazy-like with the lightning and stuff.  But I didn't get the sense that Eraekoth or Typhus 'ad anything particular t' do with it.  There were some horseshoe tracks, but no bodies.  I think Valdir got taken t' the slave camp me and him scoped out some days ago, but there were a couple of horse tracks goin' both ways along the path, so I dunno for certain.  Either he's in the slave camp, or been carried back t' town like a sack o' beans."


----------



## Memnus (Sep 12, 2005)

"The camp, it looks like." He peers harder at the mirror, trying to get as much context of Valdir's imprisonment as he can. "Curse it, this is too early, but we can't let him rot there."

He turns away from the mirror, breaking the spell. "I don't suppose he managed to leave anything at the site... his spare bow, perhaps? Anything we can get to him so he can help get himself out."

"If I thought we could make it all the way in and back out, one of us could just fly in invisible, break the locks, render him invisible, and fly back out again with him. It seems, though," he looks at Argus, "that they have a caster, strong enough to be calling lightning, so that's not as simple as it ought to be. We'll want a distraction, too."

He taps his chin. "When during the day are the most guards gone? I'll go back into town and gather up some allies."


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 12, 2005)

"I dunno," Argus replies, "I didn't really watch the camp s' long as Valdir did.  I guess during the middle o' the day, when the work-teams are gone with their slaver escorts.  Might be less well-guarded at night, but only if the day-guards go back t' the city at night."  He shrugs.  "Think I should go scout the place to see?"

"Anyway, I might be able t' sneak in an' get Valdir his stuff, if they 'aven't stashed it away in the city nowhere.  Gettin' out o' there with Valdir's a bit trickier.....  I ain't 'alf-bad at sneakin' ya know, though, granted, Valdir an' Meier were - er, are, better.  I know how t' dodge spells pretty well too, it's somethin' the West Wind trainin's good for.  Plus I'm the fastest one here, so if it comes to it, I can outrun anythin' they send after me, an' they'll ne'er see my tracks."  The druid-monk strides around the camp briefly and brushes past every bush, wildflower, or tree branch in his way.  Not a single leaf falls, not a single flower stays smooshed, and not a single footprint remains.

((OOC: Argus can carry around 110 pounds or so while raging and still move at his full speed of 50 feet.  An Expeditious Retreat spell or potion could boost that speed beyond any horse's capacity to keep up.  Elves weigh around 90-some pounds on average.....  But I dunno how much Valdir's gear weighs.))


----------



## Memnus (Sep 14, 2005)

Fleck watches Argus skeptically. "Flight is just as fast, nearly as traceless, and gives you more options. Options they won't expect." He shrugs. "If they do see you, though, you're a lot more likely to survive than I would be. So, it's a deal. I can make you invisible, but not for more than ten minutes, and I can't do anything about silence. So we'll have to do it fast."

He gets up and heads for his cart. "I'll see if I can't get to the gnomes tonight. If we give some of them the arrows, you can smuggle the hand weapons in and have help getting out from the inside and the outside." With that, he unloads as much heavy stuff as he can quickly and safely, and heads for town as fast as he can.


Fleck stops off at the alley where the gnomish caster had left his familiar to get in touch with. He allows the little rat to sniff him and remember him. He speaks in Gnomish, not entirely sure that he'll be understood. "I need to talk to the Resistance, tonight. Hang on, I'm going to change." He glances around to make sure no one is watching, then casts a quick spell.  His body grows and darkens, until he has the body, voice, and smell of a stocky Mittendiener. Unless the rat leads him elseways, he heads off for the Broken Wheel, on foot, leaving the cart.

(OOC: Expeditious Retreat can't be cast on other people, so can't be in a potion. I don't have Haste, oddly enough. Invis and Flying are fine, though.  Also, I had to ship my laptop back for repairs, with the character node I'd been working on, so the sheet I hve is two weeks out of date. No big deal, since there haven't been any important changes other than +1 to saves. I'll just keep track of changes as such, and merge the two when the laptop comes back.)


----------



## Ezieer (Sep 15, 2005)

Drack adds his two coppers. *"That all seems doable like. I could try to gain employment in the slave camp... would be easy to set him free once I was in. Only problem is that will make me unemployable elsewares most likely.... unless everyone wasn't able to snitch me out meanin they all be dead when we be done."*


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 16, 2005)

At Fleck's proposal, Argus asks "What good would it do to arm the gnome slaves right now?  We going to try springin' the entire slave camp right away, with no real way to make the enemy think it's simply a rival House workin' against 'em?  Avoid stealth on the way out and just fight our way out o' the slave camp, with who-knows-how-many gnomish slaves to protect and escape with?"

Argus shakes his head at Drack's suggestion, before Fleck responds.  "I don't think they'd be letting new recruits near the slave camp right now....not after the raid yesterday, and then Valdir runnin' into trouble with some o' the slavers today.....  Seems to me that they'd just bring in some guards from elsewhere in town, if anything, and maybe recruit some new guards for the more docile slave groups."

Argus goes quiet for a moment, then asks Fleck another question.  "So d'you think I should try and spring Valdir out tonight, or should we wait 'till tomorrow?  An' what could you do to help, with yer magic?  I've pretty much just got speed, agility, and a bit o' sneakiness on my side."

The monk digs into what food he's caught for tonight, while he contemplates and awaits an answer.


----------



## Ezieer (Sep 17, 2005)

*"Would be nice if it looked like he escaped on his own... that way the rest of us don't show our hand.. da thing of it is fixin it that way. Unless he has a good way of escaping by himself*.. I'm not sure what I can do to help him get out other than doin it wid force. He'd want his bow back at any rate I'm sure... makes him leavin on his own less likely unless he gets his paws on it."*

Pauses in thought.

*"Well another ting to consider is this others that he traded shots wid. If we go inside we will have to confront them as well... and it seems they aint to be yer regular slaver guard."*

_OOC
*Which he potentially does... with his treestride._


----------



## Ezieer (Sep 18, 2005)

*"Of course... breaking him out in a way that doesn't involve his gear isn't the end o' da werld. Ya can always get new stuff... or even if his bow or something was a family airloom... we could always werk on gettin it back later."*


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 19, 2005)

_Later...._

Practically all alone at the group's campsite, hidden in the woods, Bristletail barks angrily and screeches in pain as he feels his gnome companion getting clawed at, and then punctured by three arrows in rapid succession.  The tiny fox rolls around and whimpers, feeling his master pass out and land achingly on a tree branch a few feet down.  Bristletail runs around and makes a vulpine groan as he panics and tries to figure out what's wrong.  Elfenhaus, the only other creature at the camp right now, snorts and stamps a hoof, irritated at the manic fox and at being reined to a tree right now himself.  Bristletail bolts into the forest all of a sudden, looking for his master.



Fleck lies unconscious somewhere in the woods, invisible on a tree limb.  Peregrine the hawk perches on a nearby tree for several minutes, glancing about all over and looking for signs of its lost prey.  The familiar's mind rages and fumes at the deception, cowardice, and tricks of humanoids, especially gnomes, in the face of their goblinoid superiors.  His master's fury simmered just below the surface, as Aenicius argues with the Kinrisari head overseer of the slave camp.  The familiar's frustration is reciprocated through the empathic link, making Aenicius more angry, which consequently made the familiar more angry too through the link.......  Aenicius begins beating some hapless gnomes in the slave camp, as Peregrine ruffles his feathers and takes off, seeking something small and furry to mutilate and vent his rage.

For a few moments, the hawk's attention is turned away from the site of its battle against Fleck.  A gnome slave is beaten to death in the camp by an angry hobgoblin, but another gnome is narrowly spared out in the woods, as he lies invisibly on a tree branch, a blood-soaked cloak stuck in his wounds being the only thing that keeps the last of his lifeblood from spilling.  Grely'k and Felicitas show mercy on this gnome, but the scales of fate needs be balanced, and they somberly note the death of one who paid for this gnome's boldness.



Argus creeps along in the tree branches, hugging them for dear life, as he tries to find signs of where Fleck disappeared to during the escape.  _The Invisibility spell won't last too much longer_, the druid thinks, _and neither will Fleck's_.  He crawls along quietly, trying his best not to make too much noise, as the squirrel he _Charmed_ carefully leads him to where the scent of bloody gnome is coming from.  Argus sees the strange hawk flying around in the distance, diving down on some poor forest animal, and he hopes the bird of prey has a worse sense of smell than this squirrel.

He had only seen brief glimpses of the early part of the escape, as he had flown off under Fleck's spells, carrying the sturdy chest within which Valdir's gear was locked.  Now that the chest has been set down a goodly distance away, Argus told Valdir, the barely-conscious elf-turned-horsefly, to wait for him because he hadn't seen Fleck catch up or pass them yet, and so Argus flew back towards the camp just before the Fly spell on him wore off.

Now the invisible druid-monk crawls around in the trees, around the area where he found traces of blood on the ground, and some arrows up in the tree canopy.  He inches forward on a thick tree branch, and suddenly bumps his noggin into something hard yet fuzzy.  The squirrel stops too, and Argus bites back a curse as he rubs his head.  _What'd I bump into?  There's nothing up here._

Then he reaches out to pull himself further along the branch, and feels something bumpy and soft.......a face?  He feels around ahead of himself briefly, and sure enough, that seems to be a small, humanoid body lying on the branch in front of him.  _Bloody Naeronite telling us it wouldn't go smoothly, and never telling us what in the hells would go wrong......_



Argus surmises that since the invisible body hasn't stabbed him with a knife yet or something, or even said anything, it's probably an unconscious Fleck and not an enemy lying in wait for the gnome's comrades to return.  The druid quietly utters a pair of healing orisons, asking Eraekoth to keep the gnome from bleeding any more, so they can get vengeance for this later.  Then Argus begins dragging the unconscious gnome away, making the difficult climb down with a veritable sack of bones that he doesn't want to drop.

He takes a breather once on the ground again, and the squirrel agitatedly chitters at him, as the hawk seems to be returning to its nearby perch.  Argus quietly thanks the squirrel and tells it where to hide from the hawk, then he gets up and awkwardly picks up the invisible gnome, making his own invisible way slowly back towards the chest and Valdir the horsefly.

By the time Argus gets over to the chest and his haversack, his own invisibility has worn off and Valdir has reverted to his normal form, Fleck's Polymorph having faded.  However, now the elf lies unconscious next to the chest, and Argus sighs in exasperation.  _Pointy-ear must've been unconscious when Fleck found him.  Whatever the gnome did to revive him, it sure didn't last long_.

He snorts angrily and tries to figure out what to do.  First he makes sure Valdir's stable with his last healing orison of the day, then he opens his haversack and begins trying to stuff unconscious Fleck into the main compartment of the extradimensional storage space.  _Blasted gnomes aren't small 'nuff.  What d' they need with arms anyway?  It'd be so much easier to stuff Fleck into my backpack if his damnable shoulders weren't in the way_.



After some struggling, he manages to get the gnome into his haversack.  _Hope he doesn't suffocate in there._  The monk then puts on his backpack, slings Valdir's body over one shoulder, and hefts up the chest with Valdir's junk in it.  Then he curses profusely in Hibridean about becoming a bloody pack mule, and begins trudging away towards the party's own camp, making a winding way of it to throw off any potential watchers.   He constantly has to open up his haversack and pull Fleck partway out of it, to make sure the gnome doesn't suffocate.  He doesn't get too far before Drack sees him, coming from the camp himself to see if the rescuers were going to need any combat support during their escape.

Argus curses about the sailor's timing, and puts down the chest, drops Valdir off his shoulder like a sack of beans, and shrugs off his backpack, sighing in relief from the brief chance to rest.  Valdir is bloody and bruised, with many barely-treated wounds from piercing weapons, and is scarcely wearing anything more than his underclothes, which are torn and bloody from the arrows, swords, and clubs that have wounded him.  Argus opens his backpack and hauls out Fleck.  Drack reaches him as the druid is struggling to pull an unconscious and bloody gnome out of his haversack, much to Drack's confusion.  The gnome is barely breathing, and Argus has to give a few good whacks to the chest to get Fleck's lungs working properly again, after the many near-suffocating moments stuck inside the extradimensional backpack.  Drack is aghast at the druid's treatment of Valdir and Fleck, and checks to make sure they're both still alive after the druid's rough 'rescue', if it could be called that.  Drack has no idea what the heck's going on.


----------



## Memnus (Sep 20, 2005)

(OOC: Since Polymorph has a healing side effect, Valdir would still be conscious after the Bear's Endurance runs out, albeit at less than 10 hp. Real post from Fleck when I have more time later today.)


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 20, 2005)

((Valdir had taken a lot of subdual damage while captive, as he was beaten for fun by the hobgoblin after his initial wounds were stabilized.  Valdir will heal enough subdual damage naturally to wake up at the group's campsite in an hour or two, though.  And Argus just doesn't feel like wasting a charge of the Cure Moderate Wounds Wand if both Fleck and Valdir are stable.  He figures that if they're so sore when they wake up, they can get Zerash to heal them freely later.))


----------



## Ezieer (Sep 21, 2005)

*"So that didn't go very well by the look of it... any idea of what went wrong? Should I be wary of anyone followin ya?"*

Drack assists with the draggin' of the near corpses.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 24, 2005)

((Sorry folks.  The week just breezed by me in a blur, and I hardly noticed how many days had passed until it was late Thursday night.  Rampant insomnia, daily chores, annoying interruptions in my weekly routines, and fatigue have kept me busy or slothful the whole damned week.  I had to scramble back to working on homework and stuff Friday, and now I'm scrambling to get campaign stuff done.))

((Zerash, we'll run your little meeting with the Veshim representative at the start of the session this Sunday, since I was too distracted and tired this week to get around to beginning the dialogue on the forum.))

Argus and Drack head back to the camp, and Argus explains what went wrong.  They make sure that Fleck and Valdir are stable, and rest for the day.  Eventually, Zerash returns to the camp and, seeing the condition of Fleck and Valdir, offers some healing to rejuvenate them and restore them to consciousness.  By this point Argus has broken open the storage chest that he had hauled out of the slave camp, and within lies Valdir's gear as well as a scrollcase, two quivers, and a few knick-knacks.  The quivers are filled with 20 arrows each, and the scrollcase contains several sheets of paper, most of them written upon in Thusesti.  The papers seem to record some of the slave camp's daily activity, schedules, inventories, work orders, and quotas.


----------



## Ezieer (Sep 25, 2005)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> By this point Argus has broken open the storage chest that he had hauled out of the slave camp, and within lies Valdir's gear as well as a scrollcase, two quivers, and a few knick-knacks.  The quivers are filled with 20 arrows each, and the scrollcase contains several sheets of paper, most of them written upon in Thusesti.  The papers seem to record some of the slave camp's daily activity, schedules, inventories, work orders, and quotas.




Drack would certainly attempt to open the storage chest before bashing would commence. Regardless it seems the items were gotten at either rate.


----------



## firehorse (Oct 2, 2005)

Valdir comes to and groggily shakes his head.  As the throbbing subsides, images of his past ordeal flash in bits and pieces in his mind.  As Zerash heals him he absently nods in thanks, but his facial features grow increasingly more angry by the second.  Looking over, he sees Fleck severly injured and it grows worse.  Suddenly, he stands bolt upright and growls "Now, it's personal!"  as he stalks over to retrieve his gear.


----------



## Memnus (Oct 2, 2005)

Fleck has been conscious for a few minutes, but avoiding moving as much as possible. He grumbles, "Trust me, there's nothing I'd like more than to bring that _beherilyk_ and his accursed familiar to what they deserve. But we don't have many surprises left.

He tries to sit up, winces, and gives up. "Never mind that time does not seem to be with us. We'll have to relocate..."


----------



## Ezieer (Oct 2, 2005)

*"Yeaah... things are gettin a wee bit too hot in the cooker fer us around here.. our cover will be blown if'n we get spotted around here again. In fact anything tha' happens around here from now on will be blamed on us."* Dracks expression indicates that he doesn't actually know what to do from here on out.


----------



## firehorse (Oct 2, 2005)

Valdir nods slightly at his companions' comments.  "Unfortunately, I underestimated my opponent's skill and got taught a lesson for it.  I'm sorry.  Let's find a new location for a hideout and formulate a new game plan.  The details are foggy as far as what happened after I nearly died.  If anyone could elaborate, it would help."


----------



## Memnus (Nov 28, 2005)

((Reviving a long-dead tavern thread ... but having had to run, I missed the end of the session, and there's a few things Fleck needs to do to at the end of the battle.  Did the monk get away with the noble, or are they down?))


----------



## Ezieer (Nov 30, 2005)

Memnus said:
			
		

> ((Reviving a long-dead tavern thread ... but having had to run, I missed the end of the session, and there's a few things Fleck needs to do to at the end of the battle.  Did the monk get away with the noble, or are they down?))




The She-Monk got away with the dead sorceror/rogue/etc. There are two dead humans here that Drack is looting.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 1, 2005)

.......On that subject, the following was on the two slain humans (in total).

82 gold pieces
81 silver pieces
2 noble's outfits (House Oryrkos designs)
2 House Oryrkos signet rings
10 belt pouches
4 waterskins
4 wineskins (waterskins that are half-full with good wine instead)
masterwork rapier
masterwork lance
masterwork composite longbow (allows +1 strength to damage)
28 arrows
masterwork chain shirt
masterwork heavy steel shield

Besides that, there were two light warhorses and one heavy warhorse, which will likely wander off if not taken or slain (I imagine the party will likely remove the horses' gear and set them loose, or take them to the city nearby to sell).  The heavy warhorse is equipped with a bit and bridle, a military saddle, and masterwork chain shirt barding.  The light warhorses are each equipped with a bit and bridle, masterwork studded leather barding, a riding saddle (one), and a military saddle (one).

The following is magical loot from them.  Fleck will undoubtedly use Detect Magic to discern this anyway, and Identify spells or something else later can be used to confirm these.

Amulet of Health +2
Amulet of Health +4
Circlet of Persuasion
Chain Shirt +1
Longbow +1
Rapier +1
Scroll of Stoneskin (9th-level caster, arcane)
Scroll of Entropic Shield (5th-level caster, divine)
Scroll of Flame Strike (10th-level caster, divine)
Scroll of Melf's Acid Arrow (6th-level caster, arcane)
Scroll of Shield (3rd-level caster, arcane)
Scroll of Shield of Faith (9th-level caster, divine)
Scroll of Summon Monster IV (7th-level caster, arcane)
2 Potions of Cure Serious Wounds (5th-level caster)
Potion of Displacement (5th-level caster)
Potion of Haste (5th-level caster)


----------



## Ezieer (Dec 4, 2005)

Post XP? (when you get to it)


----------



## Ezieer (Dec 4, 2005)

Treasure

I think we can hold off on a complete treasure split... unless we go to a new city. However, the scrolls themselves can be easily read and taken by those whose talents reside in that area. The potions could be in this category as well.

Horses will probably be let free unless we are going to a new city (possibly very likely). Selling them OR the horses gear here would really attract attention. This applies to a few items of mundane quality as well. Selling the items by different people as well at different times would also be wise.. rather than a glut of gear sold by one person.

When treasure split is determined, the following things would be useful to him. Amulet of Health +4 _(Drack would give his +2 to someone else)_, Longbow +1 (if it has Mighty +? on it), 2 Potions of Cure Serious Wounds (5th-level caster), Potion of Displacement (5th-level caster), Potion of Haste (5th-level caster).


----------



## firehorse (Dec 4, 2005)

((Valdir will be able to use the +1 rapier and maybe the Potion of Haste.  Argus could likely use the other Amulet of Health.  The scrolls should be divided up between the casters as per their skills.))


----------



## firehorse (Dec 4, 2005)

Valdir lands, frustrated and cussing in Forestal.  Then after a deep breath he walks over to the rest of the assembled party, picks up the rapier while looking around to the others to see if there is an objection, shrugs and replaces his MW rapier.  Tossing his old MW rapier on the loot pile, Valdir suggests, "We should just grab the items that are immediately usable now, pack up the rest for later, and go after that monk.  If she gets back and somehow raises that mage/rogue, we'll have to do this all over again.  Plus, this might be an opportune time to assualt the camp.  Most of its heavy-duty guards are dead or incapacitated.  What do you think?"


----------



## Ezieer (Dec 4, 2005)

"I'm not sure we can catch her... how would we find tracks while she flies in the sky? Only a flying animal could maybe find her and keep up."


----------



## Memnus (Dec 4, 2005)

"Done." Bristletail emerges from his hiding place, and Fleck speaks to him for a moment.  He then kneels and casts a spell, turning the fox into a sleek, fast falcon. "Her potion won't last too much longer, and once she lands, she'll be burdened. We should be able to catch up with her." Bristletail ruffles his new feathers once, getting used to them, then hops up and circles into the treetops.


----------



## Ezieer (Dec 4, 2005)

"Well then... lets put these here horses ta good use... who is riding after this she-monk? Correct me if I be wrong, but yer can prolly catch a ride with someone Fleck... so that means we can have 3 others go along wid ya. I should point out dat I'm obviously more familiar wid seahorses than land horses. Even if she gets away... she'll 'ave to drop the corpse she be carryin."


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 5, 2005)

((Sorry folks, been distracted and busy the past few days, and most of that time away from my computer.  XP is 7,000 each to Valdir, Fleck, Drack, and Argus.  The +1 longbow is not composite, so it has no strength bonus to damage.  The +4 Amulet is the most valuable item in the loot.  Fleck might find one of the Amulets handy to boost his and Bristletail's HP/Fort/Concentration.  Argus would only really be interested in one of the amulets, or the +1 longbow, or a healing potion, or the masterwork composite (+1 Str) longbow and the arrows for it.  Fleck, do you think you'll take over today, or next week?))

Unless anyone objects, Argus just starts cramming the unclaimed loot into one of the empty pouches of his Handy Haversack, for divvying later, while the others decide what to do.  If another attack is called for, he will offer healing from the wand he got weeks ago from the defeated kobolds.


----------



## Ezieer (Dec 5, 2005)

Regardless of the divy of other items.. the +1 longbow and the arrows will most likely end up in Argus' hands.


----------



## firehorse (Dec 5, 2005)

Valdir nods his approval of Fleck's idea and at Argus' stowage of the loot.  "Even if Bristletail doesn't necessarily catch her, it is likely she will head back to the slaver camp.  Fleck, you can ride with me.  Down any healing potions you need now or on the way." 

With that, he whistles loudly.  After a few seconds Elfenhaus comes galloping into the area.  With agility only an elf and a few others can muster, Valdir leaps lightly on his back at a trot.  Turning Elfenhaus, he reaches down and scoops up Fleck gently, although somewhat unceremoneously, and places him behind him on the horse's bare back.  "Hang on",  he shouts as he heads out after the monk with Fleck/Bristletail's guidance.

((Woohoo, 11th level!  I'll wait until this section ends before upgrading i.e. time for training, etc.))


----------



## Memnus (Dec 5, 2005)

Fleck yelps a bit as Valdir scoops him up, seeming oddly light even for his size. He kicks gently and floats out of the saddle, his own flight spell still in effect - and probably will be for much longer than the monks. "I can keep up. Let's go."

(Also 11th level.)


----------



## Ezieer (Dec 5, 2005)

Drack sizes up the horses and chooses the friendliest looking one. 

"Ahoy there mate... mind if I come aboard?"

He carefully climbs up into the saddle... causing the horses ears to go flat and complain with a neigh and a toss of its mane. Once Drack is centered, the well trained horse calms down and seems willing to follow Valdirs mount despite the inexperienced ridership.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 19, 2005)

After the hobgoblin slaver-leader was slain along with two of his human Kinrisari allies from House Oryrkos, Fleck and Argus returned to the party's camp after a brief attempt to chase the annoying hobgoblin she-monk.  She's escaped for now, but Valdir is keeping watch on the slave camp, and Drack has gone into town and informed Zerash of the battle.  Now, Fleck examines the items Argus looted from the hobgoblin slaver's corpse.

The following items were found; they are Identified here, but only for convenience; I expect Fleck will buy some pearls and use them to cast Identify for each of the different items later on, before actually putting any of the magical loot to use.

57 GP
14 SP
Map/scroll case
5 belt pouches
spell component pouch
2 waterskins
2 trail rations
Ulruz noble's outfit
Ulruz signet ring
2 flasks of alchemist's fire
composite longbow (allows +3 Strength to damage)
wand of slow (3 charges remaining, 6th-level caster)
wand of greater invisibility (2 charges remaining, 8th-level caster)
amulet of health +2
gloves of dexterity +2
cloak of charisma +2
ring of protection +2
mithral chain shirt +2 of light fortification
longsword +1


----------



## Ezieer (Dec 19, 2005)

*Early Proposition of Split of Loot*

Early Proposition of Split of Loot (certainly not set in stone)

Amulet of Health +2 (Valdir)
Amulet of Health +2 (Argus)
Amulet of Health +4 (Fleck)
Circlet of Persuasion (Zerash)
Cloak of Charisma +2 (Zerash)
Chain Shirt +1 (Two, once Drack's gets added*: SOLD)
Gloves of Dexterity +2 (Valdir)
Longbow +1 (Argus)
Longsword +1 (Drack)
Mithral Chain Shirt +2 of Light Fortification* (Valdir)
Rapier +1 (Valdir)
Ring of Protection +2 (Argus)
Scroll of Stoneskin (9th-level caster, arcane) (Fleck)
Scroll of Entropic Shield (5th-level caster, divine) (Zerash)
Scroll of Flame Strike (10th-level caster, divine) (Zerash)
Scroll of Melf's Acid Arrow (6th-level caster, arcane) (Fleck)
Scroll of Shield (3rd-level caster, arcane) (Fleck)
Scroll of Shield of Faith (9th-level caster, divine) (Zerash)
Scroll of Summon Monster IV (7th-level caster, arcane) (Fleck)
2 Potions of Cure Serious Wounds (5th-level caster) (Drack, Valdir)
Potion of Displacement (5th-level caster) (Drack)
Potion of Haste (5th-level caster) (Valdir)
Wand of Slow (3 charges remaining, 6th-level caster) (Fleck)
Wand of Greater Invisibility (2 charges remaining, 8th-level caster) (Fleck)

_*Valdir is giving his Mithril Breastplate +3 of Acid Resistance to Drack. Drack will be adding his Chain Shirt +1 to the kitty._

--Tally--
Major Items: 3 (1: Argus, 1: Drack (thru exchange w/ Valdir), 1: Fleck)
Median Items: 8 (2: Argus, 1: Drack, 3: Valdir, 2: Zerash)
Minor Items: 13 (2: Drack, 6: Fleck, 2: Valdir, 3: Zerash)

On a scale of Major=5, Median=3, Minor=1 everyone has a score of 10 or 11 on this divy (actually with Drack turning in his armor he's at a 9; all the stuff he is getting is more or less 100% useful. This is assuming that Argus doesn't have two rings or a ring of protection already which would create some trade in AND he doesnt have a necklace/amulet slot taken as well. Feel more than free to chime in everybody.

Side Note: Didn't think about this until later, Drack could actually use the Circlet of Persuasion with his Bluff & Intimdate Ranks. Still Zerash's until he shows disinterest.


----------



## firehorse (Dec 20, 2005)

Sounds good to me.

I will lose one AC point total by switching armor, Dex boost, etc.; but I regain the skill check minuses and gain skill points in certain ones.  Seems like a fine exchange to me.


----------



## Ezieer (Dec 21, 2005)

firehorse said:
			
		

> I will lose one AC point total by switching armor, Dex boost, etc.; but I regain the skill check minuses and gain skill points in certain ones.  Seems like a fine exchange to me.




Most notably you will swim a lot better with armor on... no penalty instead of -6!


----------



## firehorse (Dec 21, 2005)

True that....


----------



## firehorse (May 22, 2006)

After the failed attempt to ambush Tatiana and Havoc, the party returned to the docks to contemplate their next move.  Upon arrival at the docks, they noticed the presence of the same Paludosian ship that had been in Gaulito with them.  When they soon thereafter saw saurians helping one of their drunken comrades, Drack went over to talk with them.  After a few tense moments, the saurian recognized Drack as accompanying Zerash.  The party was informed that the ship had picked up a tribal saurian in Gaulito searching for Zerash.  A meeting was set up then next morning.

The next morning, Fleck and Valdir went off in search of a cleric to restore Valdir's hand.  Zerash and Drack went to the docks to meet with Szitha Hsst'ath.  Szitha, it was gathered, is of the Shatrisa caste and a Asikari for the Szethoreth Clan.  Zerash's brother, it appears, is a Michifu of this clan and sent a message to Zerash that he wishes to speak with him and to follow Szitha.  After some discussion, Zerash and Drack decided to visit Risanth deep in the swamps of Paludosis.  Two days hence, Szitha will leave, with or without charges.

((FYI for treasure trading: selling will be at 75% value and purchasing will be at 100% value in the DMG.  Stock up/prepare and then post the results on the boards by next Sunday.  
The following items are left from the last encounter with the slavers.  No other items were kept:

+2 Lorica Segmentata
+2 Chain Shirt
+1 Cloak of Resistance
+1 Scutum
3 Potions of CSW (4d8+8)  

Szitha is obviously very comfortable in the wilds so food will not be a problem, although the non-saurians in the group might have issues with its palatablilty...))


----------



## Ezieer (May 27, 2006)

firehorse said:
			
		

> +2 Lorica Segmentata
> +2 Chain Shirt
> +1 Cloak of Resistance
> +1 Scutum
> 3 Potions of CSW (4d8+8)




We will keep the Potions.
Zerash may decide to use the Chain Shirt for his journey into the wilderness.
He may also want the shield.
Fleck has first dibs on the Cloak of Resistance.
Other armor is sold for sure.


----------



## Memnus (May 28, 2006)

(Fleck already has a cloak of resistance. Unfortunately...)

He looks grimly at Zerash. "I'm afraid I must remain here.  With everything that's happened, there's work to be done, even without Tatiana to worry about."

(Fleck has much more reason to stay here and be dropped to NPC status, at least until he can be picked back up again.  I'll start working on an alternate character, probably a mystic theurge (see below), to join up with you until that point.  BUT - that said, I'm settled again and will be here tomorrow.)

(Edit - changed from sorceror to mystic theurge, subject to DM permission.  I'd like to play a planarist, and theurge makes the most sense for that. I've never played one or seen one played, but having so many spells doesn't help much when I'm only casting 4th level spells at 11th level.)


----------



## firehorse (May 28, 2006)

Valdir also looks to Zerash with some regret.  "I would really love to accompany you on this quest to your homeland to reunite, as it were, with your brother.  However, with only one hand, I am all but useless as an archer.  I fear I would only get someone hurt.  Anyway, I have found evidence of a cleric nearby that might be willing to restore it in exchange for my services for a short time thereafter.  Good luck with your quest and I'll either meet up with you here in, say, a month or leave word where I am.  Either way, we'll keep in touch."

With that being said, Valdir shrugs in his usual manner, gathers his stuff and, hopping aboard Elfenhaus, rides off to the Northeast.

((Good to have you back Memnus.  Mystic Theurge is fine.  The former-slave gnomes will be safe if that is what Fleck is concerned with.

The sale values (if not kept) of the remaining items are:

+1 Scutum - 800gp
+2 Lorica Segmentata - 3500gp (extra because it is unique to this area)
+1 Cloak of Resistance - 750gp
+2 Chain Shirt - 3000gp))


----------



## firehorse (May 29, 2006)

((Treasure was disposed of/divided as follows:

The Lorica and chain are sold for 6500. The rest and the money is divided as follows (sell or keep the items):

Zerash: +1 Scutum, 1 CSW potion, 2600 gp
Drack: 1 CSW potion, Cloak of Resistance, 2700 gp
Rompeculo: 1 CSW potion, Two Iron Slaver rings, 1200 gp))


----------



## Zildrax (Jun 4, 2006)

(OOC: Sorry for the lateness of this post, besides being tired the week before my computers got hit by a virus this week, ugh.

Actually, don't sell the Chain Shirt. Zerash will wear it into the swamp, since the only alternative is full plate. We lose some gold from that, so for now I'm assuming Zerash only has 2000 gold to spend. I'll post up what it's spent on in a moment.

Alright, Zerash is going to scribe five Cure Moderate Wounds scrolls, and one Restoration scroll. That's 1450 gold, and 58 XP...he'll also buy ten trail rations.)

The feat he'll finally take after all this time for hitting level 9 will be Power Attack.)


----------



## firehorse (Jun 5, 2006)

((Alright, just assume you receive 0gp Zerash and we'll call it even.  Everybody else's share is the same as posted))


----------



## evandariel (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey, just as an aside, a suggestion I would make would be to have all the party made to the same level, and somewhat equalize their gp value.

I noticed that several of us are on different levels, and that the starting gp some of us used was different(or at times random). I know drack started with very little gold, and I used I believe less than half or a little over half what was the recommended starting gold for tenth level.

Also, drack couldn't make his character have a prestige class because of thoughts of emiricol coming back and not accepting it, so maybe it would be an opportunity for him to build one in to his current character.

Anyway, just a suggestion. I know as an occasional DM that having widely varied character values and levels can be a very big pain. Since we are basically starting a new 'quest' thing with zerash, and we've lost quite a few party members, it might be a good time to do so, and also to set up a standardized starting value and character level for our party for future characters (our own or any suckers we cajole into joining).


----------



## Ezieer (Jun 7, 2006)

evandariel said:
			
		

> Also, drack couldn't make his character have a prestige class because of thoughts of emiricol coming back and not accepting it, so maybe it would be an opportunity for him to build one in to his current character.




I'm going to take my PrCl next level so its not a big deal on that front.


----------



## firehorse (Jun 8, 2006)

((Please reserve posts of this nature for the News Forum, this one is basically for roleplaying although I occasionally have been guilty of non-rp stuff here too.  I'll address this in the News Forum))


----------



## evandariel (Jun 9, 2006)

((yeah sorry didn't realize what thread I was in until it was too late, haha. I know better, shame on me.))


----------



## Ezieer (Jun 26, 2006)

When the Lizards aren't looking.... Drack gives Rompeculo a snickering wink after his thrashing of Szitha(?). 

_He doesn't know what is going to happen here, but knowing he can easily take out what could be one of the heartiest warriors here is a good portent for the future._


----------



## firehorse (Jun 27, 2006)

While Drack and Szitha 'play', Zerash is escorted to his brother's hut where they have a long talk.  After about 4 hours, Zerash returns with his brother.  Szitha leaves with Risanth and the hut door is locked from the outside and sounds of the bridge being removed can be heard.  Upon inspection the hut, although it has the look of mud, is hard as granite.


----------



## evandariel (Jun 27, 2006)

Rompeculo returns Drack's smirk, and whispers in Mitendienish, "I coulda whooped him too, you know. Looked like a flailing buffoon."


----------



## Ezieer (Jun 27, 2006)

Drack's look of uncomprehension should convey the fact that Drack doesn't understand Mitendienish.


----------



## evandariel (Jul 1, 2006)

Rompeculo repeats his words in Thusesti, and then again in Elven.


----------



## Ezieer (Jul 1, 2006)

More looks of no comprehension...


----------



## evandariel (Jul 1, 2006)

Rompeculo groans and just whispers it in common.

"By the way, we need to devise a code language..."


----------



## Ezieer (Jul 1, 2006)

*"I know only those languages spoken along the seas."*

_(Mulhati, Tradespeak, Vweogyn)_


----------



## Memnus (Jul 3, 2006)

Once all the natives have left the hall temporarily, Elena turns quickly to Zerash, speaking quickly. "This doesn't all come together.  Something is missing - if they cannot act against her themselves, why is your brother free to come with us? I feel that he has an agenda he is not telling us."


----------



## Memnus (Jul 24, 2006)

Session summary (Late summer/early fall, 67 AK):

The group released the avatar of Naeron to destroy Uuleis for her presumption, and was soundly rewarded - Zerash with the unleashing of his draconic blood, the others with magic and wealth.  Shortly, they were guided back to Mittendien, and returned in early fall.  On landing in Ettledein, Elena and Rompeculo went their own ways, while Drack and Zerash were accosted by a repaired Valdir and taken away to a tavern.  There, they regale the elf with tales of the swamps, and hear about the quest he's been given along with a hand.  Before he can elaborate, though, a stranger approaches and names Valdir, asking to speak with him...


----------



## The FR DM (Jul 24, 2006)

"My employer has tasked me with getting vital information from this Reginald Cooper.  My sources put you, a gnome who is supposedly in town though I have yet to locate him, and some others who i have little information on as the last people to see Cooper.  The only other thing I know is that whatever you were up to it may have had something to do with the Walden family here in Mittendien since thats what he seems to have been working on at the time.  I need to find him as soon as possible and you and this gnome are my only tangible links to him.  Anything comming back to you now?"


----------



## firehorse (Jul 25, 2006)

Valdir relaxes a bit but still keeps a hand on his rapier hilt as he sips his elven spiced wine.  After a long pause Valdir shrugs characteristically.  "I've met and talked with many people lately, mainly regarding a quest I've been assigned in return for my lost hand.  It seems the frost giants, or someone in cahoots with them, has a penchant for cold weather and are trying to permanently change it.  I've been assigned the task of investigating it and, if possible, stop it.  To this end, I've spoken with many people, one of whom might be this 'Cooper' person."  

After taking another sip, Valdir looks up, a brief hint of the nasty streak he has that differentiates him from most of his silvan kin flashes in his eyes and then is gone.  He continues, "Now, I don't know you from the Great Dragon, so why, if I've even heard of this Cooper person, would I just offer him up to the likes of you?  You are a bit rude and I'm not real keen on introducing folks who might wish harm to those who might prove helpful in my quest.  Have a drink, or whatever it takes to calm you down and inject some manners into you, and explain yourself and your intentions."


----------



## Ezieer (Jul 25, 2006)

*"Don't let him off the hook Valdir... e should be buying us a round if'n we're to be listenin too his troubles."*

Drack addresses the man directly as well.

*"An as fer trackin down this particular gnome... don't waste your time. If he doesn't want to be found.. you won't be finding him."*


----------



## firehorse (Jul 25, 2006)

Valdir chuckles a bit at Drack's comment and sits non-chalantly, but ready for action to the trained eye, as he waits for the stranger's reply.


----------



## The FR DM (Jul 25, 2006)

"I apologize if I have come off as a bit rude, but I would bet you Valdir wouldn't be much better if you were in my shoes trying to get information to save Lorylnia from invasion.

As you seem to know, frost giants are becoming more active in the area.  They've already invaded Thoradur.  The dwarves may still hold their tunnels, but the surface belongs to the giants.  My employer believes it only a matter of time before they push into Mittendien.

I have been sent to investigate legends of a dragon that lives in Lake Valdorane.  According to legend the dragon is a friend to both humans and dwarves and has even acted as an envoy between the two races.  My employer has tasked me to seek out this dragon and try to enlist it to aid Mittendien and Thoradur or atleast get its advice about the giants.  The problem is that no one has seen the dragon in years and there are unconfirmed reports of  dragon attack along the shores of the lake.

This man Reginald Cooper is a bit of an expert on the legends of the dragon.  I am looking for him to get whatever information I can about the dragon.  Unfortunately no one knows where he is.  The only information on Cooper my sources have been able to find is that he was looking into something involving the Walden family when he disappeared, and that you Valdir along with others were involved in all this somehow.  I know you were traveling with a gnome named Fleck at the time as well as others.  While I have been able to track you and Fleck here to the city, I have little information on your companions other than brief descriptions.  It was sheer luck that you walked into this tavern, but I have to sieze the opportunity while I have it.  I must ask you for any information you have involving Cooper or what was going on with the Walden family.  I promise you that if there were any legal infractions involved with this mess, you won't be prosecuted as long as you tell me what you know."


----------



## Ezieer (Jul 26, 2006)

*"Boy you must got a lot of gold. Yer intending to pay a dragon ta kill a legion of frost giants. Guess thats one way to get yerself a dragon horde."*


----------



## The FR DM (Jul 27, 2006)

"My mission isn't to hire the dragon, simply to speak to it and to try and gain its help."   

Looking at Valdir, "If there is nothing you can tell me, perhaps you can assist me in finding your gnomish friend.  Perhaps he could shed some light on this."


----------



## Ezieer (Jul 27, 2006)

*"Count me in. I twouldn't want to be missin watchin a dragon die from laughter and git me a chance to steal its horde. Or watch it eat you alive on the spot. What kind of dragon be offerin to help yea out of the goodness of its heart? None that I've ever heard of. Tales of Dragon Turtles spraying steam that take the flesh outa yer bones. Giant beasts terrorizin villages after awakin from a deep slumber every 20 years. Thas all the stories I've ever heard."*


----------



## The FR DM (Jul 28, 2006)

"Your right, it is unusual to see a kind heart in a dragon, but thats what the legends say.  That is why I must find Cooper first.  There isn't anyone in Mittendien that knows the legends better than Cooper."


----------



## firehorse (Jul 30, 2006)

Valdir's attention perks at the mention of yet another invasion of Lorlynia then cools as the tale veers more towards Mittendein.  He listens patiently and quietly as the stranger goes on.  

After he is finished, Valdir finishes his glass and orders a small pot of hot water.  While waiting for it to arrive he turns to the stranger.  "Now, that is much better.  Clear, coherent and without the rudeness.  As for the impending invasion of Mittendein, bah!  Fleck and I've been, at the very least, ignored completely every time we've even tried to warn authorities of any impending danger.  They've got their heads so far in the sand they'll have frost giants pulling off their legs to roast them before they'll listen.  As for Lorlynia, Fleck's and my home, that is another matter.  They don't listen much better, but we are both more invested in its protection."

The pot of hot water arrives and Valdir pours a cup, adds an elven mixture of herbs to it, lets them steep and takes a sip before continuing.  "Now, you are correct, I have contacted Reginald Cooper in regards to my own quest.  He is a good man and very knowledgable about these weather spells and I would not be at all surprised if he had knowledge that would be helpful in your quest also.  I can contact him tomorrow and see if he will speak with you.  As for Fleck, I know not where he is.  Probably off saving more of his kin."

Taking another sip, Valdir continues, "It seems our two paths are connected.  I don't give a kobold's ass if the giants raze Mittendein, but it is probable they won't stop there and after all the years of fighting off orcish hordes, Lorlynia would be the next logical target.  If you have skills that are useful, I might even consider taking you along with me on my quest and maybe we can get both accomplished at the same time.  What say you?"  After a short pause he adds, "Oh, by the way, you know my name but we don't know yours...."


----------



## Memnus (Jul 30, 2006)

((Actually, Cooper is in the permanent custody of one of the Mittendienish great houses, being driven insane by an artifact (well, the lack thereof) that's now in Fleck's possession... but I'll chalk Valdir's comment up to dry irony  ))


----------



## firehorse (Jul 30, 2006)

((Is Cooper the goofball we took that dagger from?  I thought I had already spoken to him?  Eh, either way...  Hey, irony works.))


----------



## Memnus (Jul 31, 2006)

Session recap: 19-31 Algost

The party departed Ettledein, travelling north through Mittendien to Solinburg on the lake.  They were well received at Walden Manor, and allowed down to visit Cooper.  Though the imprisoned sage is thoroughly insane, he's at least a talkative lunatic.  He rambled at length about dragons, the lake, and ley lines, and it was revealed that the only way the weather could be going this wrong is if a sorceror from near the lake went to the north to capture one of the magical links to the lake, then come back toward the lake bringing that link closer and stronger.  More distressingly, if that northern link gets stronger, the southern link will get weaker, and the dragon of the lake will be affected.  They left with a map of Cooper's guess as to where the lair is, with entrances both from the lake and from dwarven tunnels. They now find themselves on the streets of Solinburg, with a general idea of the direction to go.


----------



## firehorse (Aug 7, 2006)

One day's travel out of Solinburg, the party was setting up camp an hour or so before dark.  Valdir had just returned with a few hares and edible plants and was preparing a stew when his keen elven senses (and a natural 20 spot check) noticed a shadowy figure in the woods.  After covertly alerting his companions, Valdir suddenly erupted into action, launching and striking with 4 arrows in quick succession.

Their would-be assassin then disappeared.  Thinking quickly, Zerash cast a True Seeing and was able to target the assassin with a spell completely immobilizing him.  Valdir and the rest soon caught up and Valdir tied the assassin up quickly before he could shrug off the spell's effects.  Just as Valdir tied him to a tree, Zerash's spell wore off.  Luckily, Valdir's knots held tight and when the invisible assassin finally reappeared, their old friend Havoc was staring back at them.

Valdir was grinning when he exacted his revenge, removing the man's hand at the wrist and stuffing it into his mouth.  After a little discussion, Valdir decided to give Havoc a choice of dying slowly or quickly, depending on whether he decided to tell them where Tatiana was, how many she had with her, and her plans.  Havoc lost the other hand before he finally spoke up and then passed out.  Valdir pierced his heart and ended their 'friendship'.

The party is now in the process of formulating a plan to lure Tatiana into a trap, probably using the animated corpse of Havoc as bait...

In the process, the party found two magical short swords, a portable hole with gems, coins and misc. items in it, a pair of magical goggles, a suit of magical studded leather armor, a magical potion and 8 vials of poison.

((Memnus, if you are coming back next week I can send you Tatiana's node and you can DM the trap/combat or just assume she escapes and move on with your plot line.  Let me know...))


----------



## Ezieer (Aug 12, 2006)

*Drack is ready!*

Drack seems non-plussed about the upcoming battle. He'd agree if Drack new what non-plussed meant. He's a bit irritated by this late night ambush, but he's used to unexpected battles. Such is the way of things at sea... only the wind and the waves dictate when an attack cannot occur.

*"Alright then. I'll protect the mage... you all work on killing that bitch. If you can make her appear where I can get to her... I'll cut her in two."*


----------



## The FR DM (Aug 13, 2006)

"We should probably try to stay close to one another until dawn.  If they attempt magic to create a fog, I may be able to dispell it, or at worst burn it away.  Zerash, do you have any magic that might make Tatiana more vulnerable to my spell?  Perhaps a curse or something?"


----------



## firehorse (Aug 16, 2006)

As night fell Valdir, dressed as Havoc, lured Tatiana and her brood into the party's trap.  As the fog started to set in, Savengriff cast a Magic Jar spell and Valdir launched a blunted dagger at him (purposefully aiming at his cloak barely an inch from his body) to cover the fact that his body collapsed into a coma.

A swarm of bats appeared the next round as Tatiana's brood and familiar (enchanted with touch spells) went into action.  Savengriff's spell came in handy as one after another he took control of the vampire spawn and made them stand still for the staking they deserved.  Zerash, although assaulted by 4 at once, escaped all harm no matter what the tactic or spell thrown at him.  Naeron was smiling on his cleric this battle.  Using his holy symbol he had two of them cowering in fear within a short time, easily staked by the others.

Meanwhile, Valdir used the advantage of the ruse he was pulling on Tatiana to sneak closer until he was close enough to plant 4 holy water filled arrows into her chest.  Unfortunately, Tatiana was not killed in this assault and she immediately froze Valdir in his tracks with a Hold Person spell.  She was just moving to exact her revenge on him when Zerash burst from the fog and made her reconsider the situation.  Moving the bat swarm and turning into a bat herself, she escaped into the fog to try and assualt the party from there.  Unfortunately for her, Savengriff gained control of her body and she was then quickly turned to mist by a well timed spell by Zerash.  Her misty body then fled back to her coffin.  

Drack, on the other hand, did not fare so well.  Twice his mind was dominated by vampire spawn and he was stripped nearly naked and his blood drained twice before Zerash appeared to help fend them off.  This proved difficult when Drack, not in control of his own body, first tried to pick up his sword and swing it at Zerash.  Zerash batted the sword away with his spear before it could be brought to bear, so Drack, undetered, grappled with and nearly pinned Zerash.  Zerash was bitten and had his blood drained once before Savengriff just happened to possess the body of the offending spawn, breaking the control it had on Drack.  The spawn were soon thereafter dispatched.

Valdir, right after Tatiana's misty remains fled, started tracking them back to where their wagons and coffins were sitting.  Tatiana and one spawn were reconstituting their bodies when Valdir arrived.  Gleefully forming a plan in his mind he tightly bound both coffins and smashed the empty ones.  With the help of the party, he brought the wagons and coffins back to camp to await the coming daylight.  After many hours of happily taunting the vampires, Valdir flung open the coffin lids in the morning light and they were, after bursting into flames, no more...


----------



## firehorse (Aug 16, 2006)

((Treasure from encounter (after identification by Savengriff):
2323 gp, 290 pp, Gems - 5700 gp total value (gem used in Magic Jar deducted), Portable Hole, Goggles of Night (currently worn by Valdir), +1 Shadow Studded Leather, 2 - +1 Short Swords, Cloak of Charisma +4, Hand of the Mage (Valdir's former hand), 4 MW Daggers, 2 CMW Potions (2d8+8), 2 MW Saps, Tatiana's Spellbook, MW Coffin (500gp), 4 vials each Giant Wasp and Large Scorpion Poison, 4 Smokesticks, 4 Tanglefoot Bags, 4 sets of Caltrops, 4 Caravan Wagons, 8 Mules w/tack.

Experience: 1000 Valdir, 1500 everyone else))


----------



## The FR DM (Aug 16, 2006)

(Acctually the gem for magic jar is a focus; so it is still arround.

I don't know how you guys split treasure, but the main interest to me is ofcourse the spellbook and Valdir should have first dibs on his hand.)


----------



## Ezieer (Aug 16, 2006)

Drack suggests the following:
_(we generally just divide by best use and who got good stuff last time; this is not set in stone)_

Drack
6007gp (3 Shares of Cash)
1 +1 Short Sword
1 MW Sap
4 vials Giant Wasp Poison
4 vials Large Scorpion Poison
2 Tanglefoot Bags

Savengriff
6007gp (3 Shares of Cash)
1 CMW Potion (2d8+8)
1 Gem (Magic Jar Focus)
1 Tatiana's Spellbook

Valdir
2002.33gp (1 Share of Cash)
1 CMW Potion (2d8+8)
1 Goggles of Night
1 Hand of the Mage (Valdir's former hand)
1 Portable Hole
4 Sets of Caltrops
2 Tanglefoot Bags
4 Smokesticks

Zerash
4004.66gp (2 Shares of Cash)
Cloak of Charisma +4

Cash ~18021gp (to be divided with selling proceeds) 
2323 gp
290 pp
5700 gp - Gems 
7098gp - Cash from Selling (75% of 9464) 

Sell (~9464gp)
4 Caravan Wagons (35x4 = 140gp)
8 Mules w/tack (8x8 & 2x8 = 80gp)
1 +1 Shadow Studded Leather (4925gp)
1 MW Coffin (500gp)
4 MW Daggers (4x302 = 1208gp)
1 MW Sap (301gp)
1 +1 Short Sword (2310gp)


----------



## firehorse (Aug 17, 2006)

((Wow, what to do with his now extra hand hanging on a chain.  Keeping it would be weird, selling it would be weirder..... Valdir's gotta think about this....))


----------



## The FR DM (Aug 17, 2006)

(Another idea....   If i remember rightly you said Valdir used bracers of armor.  If thats true, you could wear the armor as well and get the bonus from the shadow quality of the armor.)


----------



## Ezieer (Aug 17, 2006)

"So Savengriff... are you one of them crafters? One o' tha ones that make magical things? Now that I've got money to spend... I may want to commission something."


----------



## The FR DM (Aug 17, 2006)

(How/when will I be able to find out what spells are in Tatiana's spellbook?  Next session?)

"It seems out of everyone here Valdir, you have the most reason to hate Tatiana.  She took your hand to craft that item.  If your too unsettled with keeping it and do not wish to sell it, I could cast a spell to destroy it.  The choice should be yours.

As for crafting, I have some skill at it; though I'm afraid I am not very knowledgable about the crafting of weapons and armor.  What exactly did you have in mind?"


----------



## Ezieer (Aug 17, 2006)

*"Oh perhaps makin tha protections of this cloak more forceful. I'm a bit weirded out dat I was just sitting there takin me armor off in front of that blood suckin women. I was thinking that might not happen maybe if I had more protections."*


----------



## firehorse (Aug 21, 2006)

((Sounds like a decent split.  Valdir already has better armor.  Actually, he upgraded from an identical suit as Havoc had on.  I'll send you the node with her spellbook at the game))

Valdir shrugs, "I think I'll just keep it.  Could come in handy"(smirking a little at the pun).

He then looks around at all the wagons and gear.  "Well, we probably don't want to drag all this with us in our trek up north.  What say we make the day trip back to town and unload any of it.  Besides, if you are not good at enchanting weapons Savengriff, I've a need to find someone who can.  Feel like upgrading this bow of mine."


----------



## Memnus (Aug 21, 2006)

Session summary: 1-10 Goldentide

The party hauled the loot back to Solinburg to sell, and was accosted by a resurrected Gadreman. While drawing stares from the crowd in the city, he let Valdir see through his disguise; once away from prying eyes, he asked for Valdir's help in finding out what had happened, and agreed to go along into the mountains, perhaps for revenge against the giants.  They bribed their way into Thoradur, climbed up a hill to a clearing, read dwarven poetry out of the trees, then fretted about the ground caving in upon opening the door. The ground did not cave in, though, and the door is open, revealing stairs down.


----------



## evandariel (Aug 22, 2006)

Gadreman grunts and glances at Drack as he stows his sledge and piton, "Bit jumpy, are you?"


----------



## Ezieer (Aug 22, 2006)

*"Only time it dont pay to be jumpy is when yer in the crows nest..."

"Lets see where this is all going to. Anyone got a magic light er somethin? Weare going into the dark fer a while I gather and I'd rather save me glowsticks fer when I'd need it."*

Drack will check things out for danger while climbing down.

_(Searching for Traps on the way down.. not too keen on falling)_


----------



## evandariel (Aug 23, 2006)

((I thouht it was a set of stairs, are they steep stairs?))

Gadreman grunts and procures the stone that sheds light once again. "Though, it'd be best to have someone who can see in the dark leading the way. I would, but I don't fancy running face-first into a trap. I suppose I could follow behind you. I can see farther than the light from this extends."


----------



## Ezieer (Aug 23, 2006)

*"I appreciate the help..." *  

Drack proceeds downward, periodically checking as they work themselves down the stairs.

*"Ok... looks good ... hmmm." *


----------



## Memnus (Aug 23, 2006)

The stairs are narrow, and proceed straight down for a time. Once you have all entered, you hear a creaking and shuffling from above. The light from without is cut off, and looking back you see the faint outline of daylight around the door disappear as the dirt outside is shuffled to cover it. By the light of the stone, you continue downard, almost endlessly, until finally the stairs stop at another door.


----------



## Ezieer (Aug 23, 2006)

Drack approaches cautiously... looking at the floor and then at the door. 

He will listen for noises beyond. Examine the door and the ceiling above him for things meant to harm the unwelcome and then see if the door will open.


----------



## evandariel (Aug 23, 2006)

Gadreman slows to a halt and also listens at the door, though careful to allow Drack room to work. While Drack inspects the door, Gadreman pulls a piece of chalk from a small pouch at his side and draws an arrow pointing back up the stairs on the ceiling (assuming he can reach it).


----------



## firehorse (Aug 27, 2006)

Since Drack and Gadreman seem content to scout for the moment, Valdir stays back in the rear of the group, using the Goggles of Night to ensure nothing sneaks up from behind unnoticed...


----------



## Memnus (Aug 28, 2006)

Session recap: 10-18 Goldentide

The group found themselves on the Great Dwarven Road, and made their way to the city of Gaerhold. After a few tense moments, Savengriff's diplomatic credentials got them inside and guided to the tunnel they wanted, but their guide didn't seem to believe that they'd actually find the dragon.  After endless walking in a featureless corridor, they came to the former entrance to the city of Valdorgaard. Confronted with several impassable cave-ins, they walked down a set of stairs... into a zone of elemental chaos. Sound was muffled, elemental magic was unpredictable, and the air smelled strange in their noses. Finally they came to a final cave-in with a dwarven contraption crushed beneath it, and eventually located its source of air.

As they tried to free more of it, they were attacked from behind by Dark Elves.  The attack didn't last long, and they tracked the elves back to a newly opened passage, down to a much rougher cave. That cave was a dead-end at the elves' camp, though, so the group returned to Dwarven tunnels to try to get through to the dragon...


----------



## The FR DM (Aug 28, 2006)

(This is what we found on the drow:

Pouch of gems, 2 potions, larger bottle, glassy wand

2 chainmail, 2 studded leather, 2 bucklers, 4 rapiers, 5 hand x-bows, 8 potions

I know Zerash cast detect magic over it, but we never heardf what if any of it is magical.)


----------



## firehorse (Sep 2, 2006)

((Zerash already had a detect spell cast when we were investigating the contraption and found the Flask of Air.  It may still be in affect.  Valdir might be interested in a rapier or buckler if they are magical.)


----------



## Memnus (Sep 4, 2006)

Session recap: 18-20 Goldentide

The group had Savengriff blast through the cave-in, only to find another wall - this one with a polite request from the dragon not to go any further.  After a rest, they ignored the warning and cracked that wall too, only to be surrounded by a thick brown gas that was still breathable, but made anyone breathing it unable to walk farther. By Gadreman holding his breath, and Valdir breathing from the bottle, they managed to continue on to the next wall.  Cracking this one too, they got out of the fog and out of the wild magic zone, and into the dragon's lair.

The great bronze dragon was there waiting for them, and not particularly happy to see them. He was willing to talk, though, at least until Gadreman showed his brand.  He was immediately knocked to the floor and pinned by the inexplicably angry Valdorane. Calling Gadreman a slave and a tool of something devoted to destroying the world, he was immediately very short with the others, telling them little more than Cooper did, though he did offer another option: counter the spell by doing the same with warmth as the giants do with cold.

Eventually he released Gadreman and told the group in no uncertain terms to leave.  Valdir, however, noticed another sealed exit to the cave, and accused the dragon not only of hiding from something, but also of inactivity. The dragon ignored the insolence and watched until the group was gone.

After a long and awkward underwater walk, passing the bottle of air, they find themselves on the shore of Lake Valdorane once again, thanking their respective gods that not all dragons make meals of visitors.

EDIT to avoid making another post: For the drow fight, and the trip and visit to the dragon, 1000 xp each.


----------



## Memnus (Sep 12, 2006)

Session recap: 20-21 Goldentide

The party reoriented themselves to the outside world, and made camp for the night. Savengriff teleported back to Dumeldein to check in and sleep in an actual bed.  That night, three bizarre creatures crawled out of the lake and attacked. After a long, bloody, and nearly fatal fight, swords and arrows won the day, and camp was moved out of the stench zone until morning.

Savengriff teleported back in the morning, into the middle of the battle site, already taken over by scavengers.  He took Valdir aside and delivered some news, while the others inspected the monsters - they are the same color as Valdorane, and their hide nearly as thick.

From here, the group will travel north into Thoradur again, an uneventful trip until they get closer to occupied lands...

(800 xp for the fight, and 400 for Savengriff, awarded during the session)


----------



## Memnus (Sep 19, 2006)

Sesion recap: 27-31 Goldentide

Making their way into Dwarven territory, they found themselves in the northernmost free Hill Dwarf city. They a spare day there so that Savengriff could scribe a spell, and Gadreman and Valdir could train the dwarves, then moved into Giant territory along with a little guidance from Naeron about the closest focus for the spell - fifty leagues northwest.

The route northwest took them along the foot of the mountains. After only a couple days, they saw wolves watching them at night, and an arrow scared them off.  The next night, they saw the wolves watching again, and as Drack stood to fire, they disappeared. Drack was then bit from behind by something flying by; he and Gadreman saw it on its next pass: a white dragon, only a few feet long. It only took one falchion hit to scare that one off. Drack and Valdir heard it conversing a ways off, and a flaming arrow revealed it conversing with the four wolves.  They scattered, and the falling snow hampered any tracking.

The next day, they encountered a patrol of two frost giants. When exchanging rocks and arrows proved the arrows the stronger, the giants closed, and Gadreman charged in, Drack behind.  While two wolves ineffectually distracted those that hung back, Gadreman split open the first giant. One wolf and one giant down, the others fled, with a frost breath and a trampled Drack as cover. Savengriff hasted those without the speed to keep up with the giant, and the chase was on.

Savengriff was the first to catch up, halting the chase with a field of black tentacles.  The giant turned and challenged Gadreman to single combat, who warned the others off and accepted.  Just then, a tentacle grabbed Gadreman's sword arm, and the giant took the advantage with two mighty hits.  Gadreman took a moment to rip free of the tentacle, then baited the giant into attacking again. The giant did to great effect, bringing his axe clean through Gadreman's midsection. Amazingly, Gadreman lived and managed to bring his sword through the offending axe, severing it, then continuing to attack the giant. Although the giant survived long enough to clobber Gadreman with the axe handle, the barbarian triggered a healing spell on himself and continued tearing the giant into tiny pieces. The escaping wolf was fried by a fireball from Savengriff.

Now, though no one is in danger of death, the party is left with a spattered area of blood, in broad daylight, in more open terrain than they'd previously been traversing. There are also at least two wolves and a dragon unaccounted for....


----------



## evandariel (Sep 26, 2006)

((gonna post xp for the last two sessions?))


----------



## Memnus (Sep 26, 2006)

Session recap: 31-32 Goldentide

The giants proved easy to rack, and were apparently on a sort of perimeter patrol.  Most of the way around the circle, their tracks came to a road and turned back toward the mountains.  It now being evening, the group camped in the trees while Valdir scouted closer.  He discovered that these particular giants were guarding an entrance to underground dwarven lands, with a stone ring for fortification.  One of the massive stone gates was beaten and crumbled, but as Valdir tried to climb that to see inside, he was spotted, and quickly dropped to the ground and disappeared.

It is now morning, as the group plans their advance on the remaining two giants.

((XP will be posted after these other two are dealt with))


----------



## evandariel (Sep 27, 2006)

Gadreman grunts, "I have these sticks that produce smoke. They have to be ignited, but they will create a fog enough to obscure sight. Could be useful in combination with the ... 'darkness' arrows. So what exactly is the plan? To surround them or attack from a single front?"


----------



## Memnus (Oct 17, 2006)

Sessions recap: 32 Goldentide - 3 Festal

Those two giants were dealt with easily enough.  They had a stone ring as fortification, hedging them in nicely for a fireball from Savengriff.  Once that softened them up, Gadreman and Drack got in to tear them apart.  While Valdir explored the Dwarven doors, the others discovered a chain inside the ring generating cold.  Valdir also made it in to talk to the Dwarves guarding the tunnel, who gave some useful information and advised them to keep moving, because there'd be more giants along.

They trekked along the mountains and then into farmland, often seeing a dragon in the distance or hearing wolves, and eventually saw two dwarves trying to work the field.  Following those two back to their lonely farmhouse, they got some information from those - the giants travel in fours, with four wolves and a dragon, and come around to either gather the harvest or play cruel sport.  A dragon was circling in the distance, and coming nearer, so they headed west to a reported abandoned farmhouse and waited out the night there, hiding from the dragon circling overhead.

The next day they headed back to check on the dwarves, and Valdir was spotted by the dragon, perched atop the house.  The dragon fled as fast as only flying dragons can, but not before taking several of Valdir's arrows, and disappeared in a dive over the next ridge.  Asked to retrieve it, Gadreman charged over the ridge after it, only to be greeted by a barrage of bricks from a giant ambush.  Valdir, meanwhile, was flying above, and the race was on to reach the battle.  Valdir dealt them arrows while Drack and Savengriff caught up with Gadreman, then the two swordsmen joined in the barrage until Savengriff could bring his big spells to bear.  A Chain Lightning went over well, but a Fireball set off some sort of countermeasure, filling the giants' stand with thick fog.  It looked like a standoff until one wolf appeared, and was promptly exploded by Valdir.  The giants then appeared, luring Gadreman and Drack in - their last mistake.  Gadreman, enlarged by Savengriff, tore two of them apart, and Valdir reduced the last one to his knees with arrows.

While the prisoner was being tied up, Valdir went to check on the dwarves.  What he found shocked him.  One dwarf had had his legs hacked off, then apparently been forced to write something (in Galvic, that Valdir can't read) on the wall in his own blood.  His wife was discovered in the cellar, curled into a corner in terror, frozen solid.  Flying back in a rage, Valdir nearly killed the giant there, but Gadreman led the interrogation.  The giant wasn't particularly smart, but they learned that the chiefs had been given whatever magic by some being called the Vizier, and also that the giants were making seige weapons at the city by the lake.  From there, Gadreman deftly ended the conversation.

Treasure: 1800 gp, one broken wand, two broken Large suits of chainmail, two working Large suits of chainmail, four Large greataxes
Previous treasure identified: wand of cure serious wounds (43 charges left)
Experience:  600 each


----------



## The FR DM (Oct 17, 2006)

"Valdir, if you will lead us back to the dwarven farm house, I will translate the message."


----------



## firehorse (Oct 24, 2006)

Valdir nods in silent rage and backtracks with anyone interested in tow to the farmhouse.


----------



## Memnus (Oct 24, 2006)

The wall reads, "More of this until you surrender."


----------



## Memnus (Oct 24, 2006)

Sesion recap: 3-10 Festal

They gave the dwarves as close as they could to a formal burial; that is to say, Gadreman smashing the house in on top of them.  They spent one more night in the ruined farmhouse, then decided against tracking the giants back and headed on their way.  They passed more farmhouses, both ruined and intact, but didn't talk to any further dwarves for a few days until they stumbled onto the entrance to a dwarven refuge from the giants, covered with an illusion that Valdir never saw through.  They didn't try to negotiate the trapped passage into the depths, but conversed with the dwarves in the foyer, exchanging information.  These dwarves had been in contact with the Dumeldein Brotherhood of Alchemists, and knew that the Brotherhood was very much working to aid against the giants.  The human armies were only not mobilizing because they suspected spies, and sudden movement might incite the giants.  They also got intel on the best ways into Khundrun, and on how to avoid the giants' patrols, and a roof over their heads for the night.

With that intelligence, they had a calm four days' trip up to the road to the city.  Dodging one patrol, they headed up, found the secret entrance hidden under a frozen stream, and headed underground yet again...


----------



## Memnus (Nov 14, 2006)

Sessions recap: 10-16 Festal

The dwarven passage led to an underground frozen lake. It had overflowed the path in some points, and walking was treacherous.  As Valdir scouted to the end of the lake, the others followed, but they were interrupted halfway up by a mysterious, haunting song.  Valdir stood entranced while a great white worm burst up from the lake and sprayed the others in painful cold.  That expended, however, the worm was no match in melee, but it did have one last nasty surprise.  On its death, it filled the cavern with frozen shards, killing Savengriff and nearly killing Zerash, who was only saved by his healing potions breaking and leaking into his wounds.

Faced with a dead wizard, they checked their pockets for diamonds, but came up a few short.  It was decided that someone should go back to the dwarves and see if there were any available to buy, and eventually stealth won over speed and Valdir went.  He came back a few days later, diamonds acquired, and Savengriff was brought back on a bargain from Naeron: Send him a book from the dwarves, called the Lists of the Kings.

After Savengriff was healed and spells regained, they headed onward to Khundrun.  As promised, the tunnel exited in a brewery, though this one had been picked clean and smashed like so many other buildings.  The group hid there from wolf patrols, and dragons overhead, while Valdir scouted.  He was located, though, by the guard of the local gnomish Refuge.  The guard remained unseen while he established Valdir's trustworthyness, then invited him to bring the group there.

Once there, the Ward of the Refuge, an elderly Dreamwalker by name of Koli, filled them in on the situation in the city.  There are hundreds of giants, who are not happy with the artificial cold.  Most of the tunnels are blocked, but there are enough that the guard, Verrin, can guide them close to the castle.  From there, there is a tunnel down to the throne room, which is likely blocked by ice.

XP: 1200 each player, for two combined sessions (Savengriff, take the xp after the level loss)


----------



## evandariel (Nov 16, 2006)

"So." He says to Savengriff. "Prepare something to get through the cold. Fire, or just some destructive spell. Ice walls will not impede us greatly, but it may be necessary. Oh, and Zerash, if you have spells to protect us from fire, that would be helpful." He waits for the expected quizzical looks before explaining, "Why fire? Because it'd be much more fun for Drack and I to be toe to toe with the giants when Savengriff fires a few of those balls of fire up their asses."


----------



## Memnus (Nov 21, 2006)

Session recap: 16-17 Festal

After resting to change spells, the gnome guard led the way through tunnels, including a few shadowy portals, to just beneath the royal stables.  Valdir went up to scout, located the well, as well as the castle's two guards, in a heated debate with a third giant.  As Valdir retrieved Drack to search the well, the third went into the castle; while Drack was searching, a dozen giants, along with dragons, went out at a fast march.  A convenient bang from the city got the guards' attention, along with a few snakes generously provided by Naeron, and the group headed into the secret passage,
avoiding the trapped stair that Drack discovered.

The passage ended in a wall of ice.  Savengriff drilled a hole in it, then dropped a Fireball into the wall, melting much of it.  Their feet soaked, the group proceeded into the dwarven throne room, into an eerie blue glow and a huge hydra, apparently made of ice and stone.  Savengriff finally got its attention with a failed Disintegrate and it charged, straight into melee.  Surrounded by Drack, Gadreman, and a fully-powered Zerash, and taking arrows from Valdir, it didn't last long.  Now Savengriff is trying to find a way through the ice to the totem before the giants burst in.

(OOC: Savengriff, you coming back? If not, I'll have Naeron let Zerash off the hook for your resurrection quest, as you die in a blaze of glory destroying the totem...)


----------



## Memnus (Nov 28, 2006)

Session recap: 17-? Festal

Savengriff opened the floor to the totem, and busied himself with working.  Valdir went to scout for approaching giants, only to be greeted by a dragon coming down.  The retreat was sounded, and everyone braced for the attack.  This was the largest squad yet faced - six giants, two of whom were in full plate mail and casting spells, and two dragons.  One dragon was pinned by a tanglefoot bag, and Gadreman, Drack, and Zerash held the door long enough to kill it and two giants before the others retreated.  A Wall of Air rendered Valdir's assistance useless, so he took off through winding passages looking for a way around.  The giants covered their retreat by icing the stairs.  Finally, Gadreman got the idea of blocking off the door with the hydra corpse.  Not a moment too soon, either - the giants had thrown a Frost Worm down to deal with them.

Finally, Savengriff got the totem opened.  It turned out to have extraplanar connections - it tore a hole in the floor to some strange realm of stars.  The opening had the unfortunate effect of killing the wizard, but it left his spellpool focus, tied to something beneath by a yellow strand.  Zerash siezed it and heard the wizard's voice, instructing him to go in and sever the ties.  Skeptical, he jumped, and was eventually followed by the others.

They found themselves standing on a writhing blue ribbon, feeling like standing on stretched cloth.  Two silver streamers stretched from there back up the way they came.  In one direction, the ribbon went off toward more silver streamers; in the other direction, it fell away sharply toward a cloud of swirling colors.  Guessing at Savengriff's instructions, Zerash instructed the swordsmen to cut the streamers.

As the streamers were slashed, the blue ribbon suddenly fell away beneath their feet, and they fell after it.  Time and distance were strange in this place, though, and as it settled they landed softly on it, and if felt softer to stand on than before.  Tied to each other with the rope, they proceeded back up the ribbon to the next silver streamers, and cut those too - four more sets in all.  Finally, they inspected their work. The blue ribbon lay peacefully, stretching from the cloud on one end to infinity at the other, and now felt more like standing in a warm stream of water than a stretched cloth.

Finally, to make their way out, they turned to Savengriff's spellpool focus.  A plain silver brooch, it was tied with a yellow strand to some point in the distance.  It was a thing that could only be tied to Mittendien, though, and standing on that strand was nearly like standing on the blue one.  Following it to its end, they found that it terminated in a square portal just wide enough to step through, and as they did, they found themselves in a small office, with a carving of the royal crest of Mittendien hanging on the wall...

XP: 800 each

((The next several sessions will be rather a lot of roleplay, with less beating stuff up.))


----------



## firehorse (Nov 28, 2006)

Valdir shakes his head to relieve it of the disorientation.  "I'd really rather prefer we stick to the forests in the future.  Realms like that are hard on the sanity."

Then, looking around, he recognizes the crest and starts to guess at their surroundings.  "Well, we are back in Mittendien I'm guessing, probably in Savengriff's office.  We'd better come up with an explaination as to what we are doing here, how we got past all the guards likely around, and why Savengriff is dead again.  Zerash, now would be the perfect time for diplomacy."  Looking hard at Gadreman he adds, "And for few words from those without it..."


----------



## Memnus (Dec 5, 2006)

Session recap: 19 Festal to 5 Vanander

Suddenly in the headquarters of the Dumeldein Brotherhood of Alchemists, the group managed to get introduced to Karl Eigenereich, head of the Kaiser's Spellguard.  He took their recommendations for fighting the giants, said he'd pass that on to the Kaiser, and negotiated payment.  After Savengriff's state funeral (a hideously dry and stuffy affair, except for Zerash, who enjoyed it thoroughly), they headed off to find Valdorane again, sans Gadreman, who made his exit, probably to wander Thoradur picking fights while giants are still around.

After four days by road and five by ship, they took the Bottle of Air and dived for Valdorane's cave.  Once their, they headed down a passage that hadn't been there before, spiraling down to another deep chamber.  There they found Valdorane locked in combat with a hideous black devil, frozen, as shards of magic floated in the air.  An armored figure stood in the middle of it all, studying it.  He did not ingratiate himself to the party, especially after Valdir realized he was part orc, and weapons were drawn.  He pinned Zerash in a bubble of force, and proved quite skilled with the flail.  The fight was not going well, until the dragon and devil came free and resumed their own fray.  The devil was nearly bested and only managed to escape thanks to a stumble on Valdorane's part; seeing himself outnumbered, the orc also disappeared via a teleport from someone unseen.

Valdorane was grateful to see the party, and explained everything.  Back in the Age of Gods, he'd summoned devils to question them, until one he summoned turned out to be a posessor and was not properly contained.  Carver, as he is known, took hold in the dragon's mind, but could do litle beyond influencing him to withdraw from the mortal world - until the ley line was weakened.  More recently, he'd controlled Valdorane into occasionally terrorizing the lands above.  With the ley line now freed, Valdorane was also free, and is set to atone for this by managing negotiations between Mittendien and Thoradur.  He shifted to dwarf form, set to follow the party back to the lands above.

When we resume, Valdir, Drack, Zerash, and Valdorane will disembark from the ship in Solinburg, then set off to gather people for some hideously boring negotiations.

XP: 600 each present


----------



## firehorse (Dec 6, 2006)

((Since we are closer, perhaps we should just take the tunnels back to the Mountain Dwarves first))


----------



## Ezieer (Dec 8, 2006)

Memnus said:
			
		

> When we resume, Valdir, Drack, Zerash, and Valdorane will disembark from the ship in Solinburg, then set off to gather people for some hideously boring negotiations.




how hideous is hideous?

should we just cover this in a few long posts here rather than drone on for hours talking?


----------



## evandariel (Dec 11, 2006)

I think you might be onto something, hah.


----------



## Memnus (Dec 11, 2006)

(On second thought... I suck at politics... but we'll see...)

Valdorane, sensing that you left a ship's crew above waiting for your return, insists that you not leave them hanging and you go back via Mittendien.  Three days later, you put in once again at Solinburg, and are greeted at the docks by a diplomatic party already assembled for the trip to the dwarves.  Among them are Karl Eigenreich and three others from the Brotherhood of Alchemists (including, to your surprise, Fleck), two commanders of regiments of the guard, a few members of the Kaiser's personal staff, and priests from the major churches across the kingdom - Os, Adenan Stronghand, and Prosimus.  None carry any outward indication of their stature, and the whole party is disguised as a fairly poor merchant caravan. The first overtures are written down, and one of the wizards gives the sealed scroll to his raven to deliver ahead of you.  

By the time you reach the gates into southern Thoradur, you have received the reply.  The meeting will take place, in a secluded valley well into the mountains, far away from prying eyes.  When you reach the prescribed place, the dwarves have already set up the site, and though you see no guards you must have been spotted, as trees fall on the path behind you.  

The bickering is about what you expect.  All parties are reluctant to move too quickly, but want all other parties to move just a little quicker.  Finally, Valdorane abandons his dwarf form, and the great bronze dragon looms over all those present, forcing all into an accord.  A few small parties, of equal parts Dwarves and Humans, will infiltrate Falinus and begin weakening the giants from within.  The Mountain Dwarves will muster their armies, and those within Mittendien will root out the giants' agents, and by springtime the two armies will march on the giants from three sides.

It is now 26th Vanander, and you are 15 days' walk out of Solinburg if you choose to return with the Mittendieners and help there, or 18 days from the border into Giant-held lands if you choose to move against the giants directly.


----------



## Memnus (Dec 12, 2006)

Recap: 26 Vanander - 10 Rimefal

The groups decided to help hunt out spies in Mittendien, and were taken back to Dumeldein where there were "cleared of all charges and released," along with Sevren, a lanky humanoid that had been working with the dwarves.  Sevren turned out to have several contacts in the underworld, and put out his feelers.  As the group sat in the Skinned Lion, they had three visitors.  The first was a halfling who took Sevren's message off to deliver.  The second was a dwarf, recognizing them as the ones who'd excaped Thoradur, eager to heap on a little hero worship.  The third was none other than Fleck himself, albeit in disguise.

Valdir followed his new owl companion off into the slums, to see where one man had run to after seeing Zerash.  He looked at two houses - one busy and full of life, the other dark except a single light upstairs.


----------



## Memnus (Dec 19, 2006)

Session recap: 11 Rimefal

(Wow, I lost count of dates pretty badly - should be fixed now)

Drack spent the day getting drunk at the Skinned Lion, and entertaining the guests with everything except what they wanted to hear.  Meanwhile, Zerash went off to study things a spy might study, and Sevren made sure the town knew what he was studying.  Valdir mostly just watched Drack get drunk.

That evening, the man Valdir had spotted earlier nearly came in, took a look at the place, and headed off at a run - only to crash headlong into Zerash.  Stammering an apology, he dropped a note on the ground and ran off.  The note said "Volksdien Park - Midnight," and nothing else.  Wary of a trap, they set full surveillance, and Zerash went to meet with him.  He - Erik - turned out to just be a frightened young man, who'd escaped Falinus, but had strange memories of doing so - he'd fallen asleep on shore, and woken up on a ship that had already left.

They brought him back to the inn, and Fleck met them there to examine the boy.  The enchantment on him was strong and well-hidden, but Fleck managed to pry it out and learn that his memories were severly modified.  Finally, Erik left, and Sevren, Nocturne, and Bristletail all followed him back.

He went first to the house where he and many others live, but trying the door and finding it boared, slipped deeper into the Warrens to the darkened house Valdir had tracked him to earlier.  Not watching around himself very well, he opened the door and slipped inside, shutting it and barring it behind him.  Sevren's search around the house showed that all outside doors and windows were similarly blocked, and a quiet entrance was out of the question.  Though all the windows were shuttered and curtained, there was a single lighted window, upstairs, and Sevren's familiar tried to climb up and see inside, but got nowhere.  Sevren tried to peer into that room magically, but all he caught was a glimpse of a single candle on a table before something forcibly ended the spell, leaving Sevren momentarily dazed.


----------



## evandariel (Dec 19, 2006)

"That is most definately not something a mere boy can do.. Something is most definitely wrong." Sevren whispers after a quick casting of Speak with Animals, to Bristletail and his mongoose. "Bristletail, you must fetch your master and the others, but don't lead them straightaway here, take them to that alley there. Someone is watching this boy very carefully." After Bristletail scampers off into the shadows, Sevren makes ready to make the break in. Tougher jobs have greeted him before, and the thief refuses to be blocked out so easily.

Before the others arrive, Sevren has a moment to speak with his cohort, Ignatious, who wastes no time in teleporting to Sevren's aid. He moves his hands in odd, cooperative ways as Sevren begins to gird himself magically, (persisting Sevren's instant search, instant locksmith spells, and extending Sevren's Nondetection (DC 25 for all divinations) and invisibility spells). With a wave of his hand, Ignatious detects any magic on the building, informing his master. Ignatious immediately casts fly and moves up near the roof, under the awning, almost as if he has already been through similar exercises before. From there, he uses stone shape to create a hole only an inch or so bigger than Sevren's head. Ignatious looks in quickly to make sure that it breaches the room within correctly, and then is gone, as quickly as he has come.

Once the others are then assembled and informed, Sevren launches up the wall even more easily than his mongoose was able to. He makes his way over to the hole and carefully examines the inside before proceeding. His fingers move and a shiny coating of some sort oozes out of his fingertips and down his armor. Once satisfied that it is thoroughly covered, he pauses to look at the others and drives himself through the hole. A strange sight it would be, to see someone so lanky fit through a hole even a halfling would have trouble with, would be, were he not invisible. (escape artist 1d20+19+10grease, minimum result of 30, enough to fit through spaces as small as my head)


----------



## Memnus (Dec 23, 2006)

Sevren enters one of the darkened upstairs rooms of the house, and at first all is quiet.  As he approaches the door and moves into the upstairs hall, he hears slow, hoarse breathing, and peering around the next door he sees Erik asleep on a thin pad on the floor.  Leaving him for now to investigate the still-lighted room, he finds it easily enough - there is a single table in the middle of the room, with one candle burning dimly upon it.  Spread about the table are dozens and dozens of blank sheets of paper, and a simple pen resting in an inkwell.

The rest of the house is entirely empty of furniture, food, or other provisions, save what few things Erik brought with him, lying close at his side.


----------



## evandariel (Dec 23, 2006)

Sevren puzzles at the emptiness. He moves silently downstairs, making wary of traps and other obstructions, before sliding open a window and slipping out to his comrades. "The house is empty. I am going back in to investigate, but thought you might want to know. There IS no uncle, from what I can tell. That, or that Erik kid is not what he appears. If anyone wants to come, be my guest, but none of you loud ones. I am not entirely sure it's safe yet.

He sighs and slides back under the open window, taking one last search around the house for any sign of the 'uncle' or his belongings. He casts both read magic and detect magic as he does so, paying special note to the 'blank' paper on the desk. Once this reveals nothing, Sevren moves to Erik, searching the man while he sleeps.


----------



## Memnus (Jan 5, 2007)

The house, which didn't detect as magical at all from outside, is infused in a powerful aura - Abjuration, you eventually realize.  That aura blankets everything else out, and you realize that you could be surrounded by mild to moderate auras and have no idea.  Even a few minutes of concentration doesn't show anything through the haze.

Erik has nothing on his person, or in his meager belongings, that would hint at a life as anything besides a simple warehouse-hand, except a small ink stain on his right hand.  It looks fresh.


----------



## evandariel (Jan 8, 2007)

Sevren takes a step backward as the aura of abjuration overwhelms him, having the distinct impression that only a very powerful spell could bring a close to this magic. He inspects the ink stain, before going outside to inform Fleck and the others. He takes a moment to study it's shape as well as the taste/smell of the ink, attempting to place anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Memnus (Mar 21, 2007)

Deep in the Underworld, Naeron stirs. Hardly has he begun to savor the juiciest meal he's had in days when he feels an ache, a tiny chill. One of his favored priests has been incapacitated, without being killed - quite the unfortunate situation.  He questions his latest morsel a little more closely, and realizes that the two knew each other - and sees a glimpse of gorgons in their final moments together.  Realizing what's happened, he growls in discontent. The things Zerash can learn for him are much, much more than even what Fleck already knows, and Fleck is one of only a few that can revive him.  He stretches his influence to one willing to listen...

In Solinburg, Elena Lehrer pauses in her studies.  There is a ripple in the air, and as a cloud blocks the sun from her window two candles flicker to life on her desk.  She breathes in and forces herself to relax, giving herself over to the prophetic trance, and the message comes easily this time.  The smoke from the candles gathers itself into a grinning dragon head, looking at the door.  She follows it out, unaware of the odd stares from passersby as she allows herself to be led to the holy water font in the sanctuary. The dragon dives in, and instantly the water goes cloudy and she sees in it two figures, a swordsman and an archer, and the body and statue of their comrades.

With a gasp, she comes to as the trance ends.  Making her way back to her chamber, she finds a scroll and a small pouch of gems, and knows what she must do...


----------



## Memnus (Mar 29, 2007)

Session recap:

Naeron decided to cut Fleck a deal.  He would be returned to the living, under the condition that he (a) restore Zerash to motion and (b) remove a thorn from the Death Dragon's side by slaying Reginald Cooper.  The catch is that Cooper can now only be slain by the Betrayer's Blade, the weapon that has driven him insane.  Knowing the danger of the weapon, he refused to return unless his companions were forewarned. Naeron agreed to bring them into the negotiations, and Valdir and Drack agreed, and Fleck was restored.  One scroll later, Zerash was flesh and blood once again, and the group made sure the cave was a safe place to rest.

Drack, of course, looted the body and didn't share with anyone.


----------



## evandariel (Mar 29, 2007)

hey guys.. no word on the baby yet, but I wanted to let you know the giantess was a EL 16, CR 14 for her and whateveritis for the gorgons. dire lions are standard, so now you guys can get some XP out of it. The giantess had +2 studded leather, a +2 greataxe, and 1d4x100gp in gems.


----------



## firehorse (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey all, sorry I'm late....traffic.  I'll start up a room.


----------



## firehorse (Apr 3, 2007)

Server is FMTG...

Oops, no...For More Than Glory.  I can't host until everyone upgrades to 1.7.1


----------



## Memnus (Apr 3, 2007)

If you're not seeing it in the meta server list, you can manually type
knuth.cs.hmc.edu:6774
into the bar above it and it should connect....


----------



## firehorse (Apr 3, 2007)

*Session Recap*

The party, exhausted from their previous battle and visit with Naeron to bargain for Fleck's soul, pushed the carcasses out of the way, healed and rested for the night.  The next day Valdir, freshly returning from a successful rabbit hunting expedition, informed the group that, by the tracks, it was likely this outpost's guards were relieved every two weeks and the next relief was due any day now.  After some discussion, the party decided to head to the pass up ahead and set up an ambush for the relief party.  That way, they may buy some time before the lack of a guard at the outpost would be noticed.

Once in the pass, the party found a spot where the canyon narrowed to 20'.  In front of this pass a 400' diameter clearing had been hewn out of the surrounding forest by both giants and smaller (assumably dwarven) axes.  Deciding this was a perfect place for the ambush, the party started making preparations.  During this time, Valdir noticed a strange vibration coming from the area where the pass was at its narrowest.  Although no entrance hole could be found, the sound was suspiciously like that of a large burrowing animal.  Before they could investigate further, the relief party of two giants and a white dragon were spotted 10 minutes out.  Scurrying to their respective posts, the party waited in ambush.

As the first giant entered the narrow spot in the pass, both he and the party were surprised when a 20' area of ground gave way under his feet.  The giant attempted to save himself by clinging onto the edge of the hole, but Valdir put four arrows into his hands, making him lose his grip before ducking back into a nearby bush.  As he fell, the giant's weight broke supporting timbers in the pit and it collapsed around him, burying him to his neck.

The second giant rushed in to see what was going on.  Upon seeing the other giant's predicament and the elf rushing away, the second giant hurled a rock and scored a direct hit.

Next, the white dragon swooped in, strafing Drack with a cone of icy breath on his first pass.  Drack, agile as he is, dodged out of the way in time and was completely unharmed by the breath.  Turning to swoop in for another pass, the dragon met very solidly with a Wall of Force summoned by Fleck and was driven hard into the ground.  The dragon plowed a groove 60' long before coming to a halt, unconscious .

Meanwhile, the second giant charged in rage at Drack.  The distance was too far, however, to close before a heavy crossbow bolt from a dwarf, who all of a sudden appeared up through a hole in the ground, and arrows from both Drack and Valdir nearly brought him down.  Deciding an expeditious retreat was a better plan, the giant healed himself with a quick spell and started to leave.  He was halted suddenly by the waraxe-wielding dwarf who, after the first shot had disappeared for a couple of rounds only to reappear from another hole in front of the giant.  The dwarf first directed his attack at the giant's axe haft, splintering it.  The giant tried to pick up the dwarf to use as a missile, but the dwarf was obviously skilled in grappling and escaped.  With two Dwarven Waraxes, one in each hand, the dwarf quickly sliced and diced the giant.

Meanwhile, the dragon started to wake up.  Although Fleck had bound him with a rope and a spell, the dragon shrugged it off and prepared to leave.  Valdir quickly launched four Thunderstone Arrows at the creature, deafening and stunning it for a moment.  The dragon summoned a thick fog to hide in until it could completely clear its head.  Zerash charged in, attempting to subdue and capture the beast, but could not see well enough to connect solidly with the dragon.  The dragon, unable to hear Zerash telling his kindred to be calm, lashed out at Zerash but was unable to penetrate the saurian's armor and spells.  The next attack by Zerash met far more solidly, nearly knocking the dragon unconscious again and convincing him to submit for the moment.

As the session ended, the buried giant expired from lack of oxygen and the Dwarf stranger was just walking up to the party as Zerash was leading a temporarily subdued and deaf dragon out of the fog...

((800 xp each))


----------



## firehorse (Apr 14, 2007)

The unknown dwarf stops for a minute, pulls out a tindertwig and lights the cigar he has been chewing on during the combat.  After a few puffs show it is fully lit, he strides over to the group.

"Well now, who be ye yahoos that nearly ruin't me trap?  Hmmm."  As he circles the group, pondering and puffing smoke he mumbles to himself, "yes...this could be 'em... no mistaking the saurian and the leafeater is pretty handy with that bow....human could be anybody, they all look alike anyway... gnome wasn't on the list though....eh, gotta be 'em."

He steps around to stand in front of the group, hands on his hips, still puffing on the cigar.  "Well now, I've been lookin' for you.  Name's Grendl Kraigheim.  Got a message for the leafeater I do."   As he says this he reaches into his breastplate,  "...now, where did I...ah, there it is..."   Pulling out a sweaty piece of parchment he hands it to Valdir.  Valdir takes it gingerly, clearly not pleased with the smell of dwarf sweat and walks a distance from the rest of the group.

Grendl Kraigheim stands 4'-4" and weighs about 155 lbs.  Dressed in earthy tones stained to break up his outline and in lighter armor (breastplate) than most dwarves, Grendl walks with an underlying agility and confidence. His long red hair and beard are immaculately braided and he carries two Dwarven Waraxes across his back with throwing axes at his belt.  Slung under his arm is a heavy crossbow with a quiver of bolts at his belt.  At his side walks a particularly large badger with a somewhat nasty temperment.  His steel grey eyes twinkle often as he speaks.

"Well now, what do you plan to do with that frost lizard saurian?  They make fine steaks if sliced up right."


----------



## firehorse (Apr 22, 2007)

Grendl and the party got acquainted.  Valdir received a note from the friendly cleric that restored his hand releasing him from his quest and informing him that the band of orcs that had destroyed his family had been tracked down near Lorlynia.  After quick apologies to the party and promised to return, Valdir departed with a little help of a shadow walking spell from Fleck.

Grendl, as it seems, is a bit of a ranger himself and has been conducting guerilla operations in this area for some time.  Knowlegable of the tunnels and city, he led them into a secret tunnel that eventually leads to the main chamber.  After sneaking some mushrooms into the kitchen slaves to add to the banquet soup that would knock most of the giants out for a while, the party now contemplates their next move.  A large dragon, two twin giantesses and a very formidable chief stand in their way to completing their quest...


----------



## Memnus (Apr 23, 2007)

The plan against the dragon as Fleck sees it:

The entire group will need to be protected from the dragon's breath.  Once the place is asleep, Fleck will hit the dragon with a fireball. With the others hidden, hopefully she will see an easy target and swoop down.  Fleck will use the stone cage to protect himself and a wall of force to keep the dragon at ground level where she can be engaged in melee. He'll then do everything he can to counter whatever magic she breaks out, or do his best to hamper her.


----------



## firehorse (Apr 26, 2007)

The group found a 10' thick wall of ice plugging the entrance to the main hall.  Grendl relayed to the party at this point that he had heard from the kitchen slaves that the giants were going to feed an old dwarf to the dragon after dinner.  Deciding to burrow through the ice until only a thin sheet remained so that they could time their entrance with the delivery of the old dwarf, the party cast a Silence spell on Snizzlefritz the dire badger to keep his activities quite while he dug.

Shortly after the digging was done, the giant chieftain could be heard entering the hall and depositing the old dwarf before going to bed.  The party melted the rest of the ice at this point to find a thick fog enveloping the old dwarf.  Fleck burst into the room intent on putting a stone cage he had fashioned and shrunk in the caverns around the dwarf and himself before the dragon could swoop in and eat him.  He quickly found that the floor was covered in ice, making it slippery for walking.  Fleck and Zerash both took flight while the others made their way slowly on foot towards the old dwarf.

No dragon appeared for quite a while, even after Fleck dispelled the first fog cloud it had created.  It was shortly apparent that the dragon was waiting for the group to reach the old dwarf so it could create another fog cloud and use its ventriloquism spell to confuse its opponents and attack from the air with its breath weapon.  

After the second fog was foiled by Fleck, the dragon cast its third fog cloud and attacked Zerash, who was hovering outside the cloud.  Using ventroliquism to distract Zerash, the dragon attacked viscously from behind and on its second pass, although being hurt by a blade barrier trap sprung by Zerash, was able to grab Zerash in one of its claws and clench him closely to its belly, face outward.  Dragging the helpless Zerash far above the hall floor, the dragon tore into Zerash mercilessly with its hind claws.  The party, now able to see with the combined winds from the hovering dragon and a clever use of telekinesis and a sheet by Fleck dissipating the fog cloud, could only watch helplessly as it seemed their saurian friend would soon meet his diety.

Zerash's new juvenile dragon companion, Xinthandir, came to Zerash's rescue and, although unable to do any real damage, was able to distract the dragon enough for Zerash to escape.  Both Xinthandir and Zerash plunged to the ground as the large dragon now started to tear mercilessly into the smaller dragon.

As soon as the large dragon landed, Fleck cast a Wall of Force over its head to prevent it from flying.  Now the party was in its element as the combined efforts of Zerash, Drack and Grendl tore the dragon to pieces in short order.

Somewhat beaten and bloody, the party now faces an icy chamber with a crevice high above, obviously the dragon's roost, a carcass of a huge dragon on the floor lying in its own entrails and with a ring on one claw, and an old dwarf, somewhat recovered from the dragon's ability to strike fear into its enemies hearts.

((1200 xp each, searching the dragon and its roost reveals: 3000 gp, 20000 sp, 12 diamonds worth 1000 gp each, a ring, and an intricately carved scabbard.))


----------



## Ezieer (Apr 26, 2007)

i think next time we can just buff Drack and be done with it...

Drack with Freedom of Movement, Fly, Greater Invisibility and some various minor buffs would probably been enough to whack that dragon silly. It's only option would have been to fly away.


----------



## firehorse (Jun 5, 2007)

*The Final Battle*

In the final battle, the party used tactics to their best effect and after several hard-fought rounds were victorious.  Through a combination of reverse gravity spells, blade barriers and excellent melee tactics, the three giant leaders were prevented from coordinating their attacks.  Although still tough, in the end the priestess was slaughtered on the ground after 'falling' from the reverse gravity column, the Jarl went down fighting under the combined attacks of the three melee fighters, and the sorceress was reduced to a pile of gel surrounded by a ripped and torn bag of skin.

((3500 xp each))


----------



## Ezieer (Jun 5, 2007)

*Drack*



			
				firehorse said:
			
		

> ((3500 xp each))




14th level gained! 

taking another Rogue level... have to get my Trap Sense up to +3...


----------



## firehorse (Jun 7, 2007)

Ezieer said:
			
		

> 14th level gained!
> 
> taking another Rogue level... have to get my Trap Sense up to +3...




((Congrats Ezieer.  Please keep OOC posts on the News board and try to use this one only for IC posts))


----------



## firehorse (Jun 7, 2007)

The party agrees to stay on with the dwarves to help rebuild the defenses enough so any old roving band of Frost Giants can't enslave them again.  Grendl proves quite helpful in this area because, as the group finds out, he has skills in Seige Engineering.  This, combined with the magic some of the party can wield, helps rebuild and rearm the dwarves as well as can be expected.  Hopefully, the remaining dwarves can hold out until the dwarven/human army comes to drive the giants from Thoradur...

((During the downtime, the party gathers all the treasure together gathered from the giants and the dragon.  After a few identifying spells, here is the tally:

Jarl: +2 shock greataxe, +2 full plate of improved fire resistance, 6000 gp

Priestess: +2 Large greataxe, +2 full plate armor, ring of minor energy resistance (fire), staff of healing, 600 pp

Sorceress: +2 Large greatspear, +2 studed leather armor, minor ring of spell storing (3 magic missile spells stored currently), 600 pp

Dragon: 3000 gp, 20000 sp, 12 diamonds worth 1000 gp each, ring of minor energy resistance (fire), scabbard of keen edges))


----------



## Memnus (Jun 7, 2007)

Once Fleck is satisfied with his inspection of his handiwork, he steps back and his face seems to cloud. "Gather the bodies," he says darkly. "I want to make certain they don't bring these three back." Once the bodies have been piled and looted, he looks them over and murmurs something in what sounds like Thusesti. With a wave of his hand and a dull green light, they are gone, reduced to a layer of dust that quickly scatters in the drafty chamber. He stands there watching the dust for another minute, then coughs and collapses to his knees. For a long while he stays still there, as if in a trance, utterly unresponsive to the world.

((Here's the treasure split, on the assumption that Zerash already has +2 or better plate, and Drack has no use for the scabbard since he already has Improved Critical.  If he wants it, it's 14,000 less cash for him, and 2000 more for everyone else. Cash values are only given in gp, though we'll be a lot better off converting to gems when we get a chance - probably the same place we actually manage to sell everything.

Total value each: 36696 gp

Zerash: Staff of healing, 8946 cash

Drack: Ring of fire resistance, 24696 cash

Fleck: Ring of spell storing, ring of fire resistance, 6696 cash

Grendl: +2 full plate of fire resistance, 13046 cash 

Still no 14th level for me))


----------



## firehorse (Jun 11, 2007)

Memnus said:
			
		

> Once Fleck is satisfied with his inspection of his handiwork, he steps back and his face seems to cloud. "Gather the bodies," he says darkly. "I want to make certain they don't bring these three back." Once the bodies have been piled and looted, he looks them over and murmurs something in what sounds like Thusesti. With a wave of his hand and a dull green light, they are gone, reduced to a layer of dust that quickly scatters in the drafty chamber. He stands there watching the dust for another minute, then coughs and collapses to his knees. For a long while he stays still there, as if in a trance, utterly unresponsive to the world.
> 
> ((Here's the treasure split, on the assumption that Zerash already has +2 or better plate, and Drack has no use for the scabbard since he already has Improved Critical.  If he wants it, it's 14,000 less cash for him, and 2000 more for everyone else. Cash values are only given in gp, though we'll be a lot better off converting to gems when we get a chance - probably the same place we actually manage to sell everything.
> 
> ...




((Grendl is a ranger, so he likely can't use the plate, but he can sell it as long as nobody else wants it.))


----------



## Memnus (Jun 17, 2007)

Fleck insists on taking the group back to Dumeldein for supplies and intelligence. There, he spends a few days hunting down various things and people, trying to find out as much as he can about the planes, planar travel, and tracking someone across the planes.  Each night, he tries again to scry Cooper, using the Betrayer's Blade as a focus, hoping against hope to punch through the planar barriers and Cooper's will.  Five days later, he's ready to travel again.

A quick trip to Solinburg turns up nothing.  The scene of the accident has been long since rebuilt, and any magical traces are gone, though there has still been no word from the Baron Walden himself.  From there, it's another short jaunt to Marzen to look for any signs of Cooper returning home...


----------



## Ezieer (Jun 18, 2007)

Drack spends his time liquidating the gear they desire not and trading, selling & buying items they do. He confers with Zerash and Fleck about the value of their gained goods to give him a benchmark of the items worth.


----------



## firehorse (Sep 6, 2007)

((Rather than rehash what has occured since the last post, I'll mainly go over recent events))

After escaping the clutches of the Vizier and his minions, the not-so-destroyed Tatiana being one of them, Fleck shadow walks for nearly a week before making it back to Solinburg and the party.  Unfortunately, now both Cooper and the Betrayer's Blade are in the hands of the Vizier.  For what purpose, nothing is known.  All that is known is that the Giants were a diversion for a larger plan.

The party spend some time trying to scry the Vizier's stronghold and otherwise find some information on how they can find their way to attempt to take back the Blade and finish the job Naeron placed them on.  Nothing was found in Solinburg other than word that the gnome bard they had met weeks earlier had won a competition and was now the head minstrel for the Kaiser.  Fleck then led the party to the capital, some hints and innuendos pointing that direction.

Once at the capital, Drack found out, while 'information gathering' at the local brothels and seedy establishments, that a new guild had been muscling in on and overtaking much of the established illegal activities.  Also, little could be done about the rising crime rate since most of the regular soldiers were still in Thoradur pushing the Giants back.

No sooner had Drack returned to relay the news that a loud commotion was heard outside.  Drack was just going to investigate when a shredded shell of what had once been a City Guard came flying through the door.  The party rushed outside to find the horned devil, Carver, that had tormented Valdorane all those years strolling through the streets, casually heading towards the Kaiser's Castle and gleefully ripping apart anyone or anything within reach.  Drack charged out to meet him only to have his battle cry turn to one of fear as he succumed to the devil's aura of fear.  Fortunately, Zerash was close enough to quickly dispel it before Drack went off screaming into the sunset.

After a few failed attempts to stop or turn the creature's attention to the party, Fleck finally harmed it with a Disintegrate Spell enough to make it turn and blast the party with a Fireball.  Fleck was mostly shielded from the blast by a Wall of Force he had erected.  Valdir was able to drive one arrow deep into the beast and Fleck penetrated its magical protections with yet another Disintegrate.  Just as Drack and Zerash had finished buffing themselves up for a serious fight with the devil, Fleck penetrated yet again, this time turning the flesh and bone devil into a stone statue.  The victory was short-lived, however as the statue was teleported out of harm's way before the party could bust it into little pieces.

At this point, the alarm trumpets from the Kaiser's Castle sounded.  A guard, now not cowering in fear from the devil's aura, begged the party to come help.  Once at the castle, Valdir found tracks of yet another devil, this time a bearded one, again leaving an easily-followed trail of destruction deep into the castle and leading to the throne room.  Following this trail, the party was soon brought up short by a Wall of Force barring the door into the throneroom.

The scene on the other side of the Wall of Force was just coming to a close.  The Kaiser was standing next to his throne and a single robed figure stood next to him.  Just before the bearded devil charged, the robed figure handed the Kaiser a sword.  The Kaiser plunged the sword into the devil as it advanced and, to the amazement of all including the devil, slew the devil instantly.  The devil fell to the floor and disappeared in a similar manner as Carver had.

The invisible wall faded and the party ensured the Kaiser was okay.  The robed figure had left by this time and when asked, the Kaiser stated it was his nephew and that he had changed quite a bit since he had been a youth.  Fleck was at once suspicious of the coincidental nature of the Betrayer's Blade being taken from them and this stranger handing the Kaiser a blade that instantly slew a devil.  This was compounded when Fleck asked to examine the blade and was refused, the ire in the Kaiser rising with each successive request.  Fleck and the Kaiser's Grand Wizard promptly let the matter drop for the moment.

The party was invited to stay in the Castle until the regular military returned in a few days.  They accepted and are now guests of the Kaiser.


----------



## Memnus (Nov 7, 2007)

(( Hey, look, a tavern thread! ))

While the others scry or otherwise check for answers about Valdir, Fleck spends the next day working out the kinks in Stone To Flesh, and separating Tatania's shards from his stuff. He also runs a few tests on various bits of reconstituted vampire: holding them in the sun, slicing them up with silver, sauteeing them with garlic, and dunking them in water... just to see what happens. He also cooks up a few more bottles of silversheen for Fahlias.

(( Treasure: 1085 gp, +2 Spiked full plate 4700, +3 Heavy flail 18315, 2x Beads of force 3000 each, Ring of the Ram 8600, 2x Scroll: Word of Recall 1650 each, Ring of the Master ( DC 25 Will save vs. Calm Emotions, 20 vs. Suggestion, 15 versus Dominate) ... any claims? Any guesses as to what happens when ou read someone else's Word of Recall? ))


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 7, 2007)

Fahlias spends time hunting in the woods with his wolf, and trying to help out with Nocturne (Prepare and Cast "Speak with Animals"), and as Fahlias is not skilled in the mercantile arts, he leaves that to whoever wants to take it on.
He also gratefully accepts the bottles of silvershen from Fleck (How many?)

(( Well, the +2 Spiked Full Plate was damaged, so it is actually 2700. I don't care about any of the stuff that accursed orc had, so sell it all I say. As to that Word of Recall, I think it would warp you to whatever sanctuary the creator of the scroll made. ))


----------



## firehorse (Nov 13, 2007)

After several scientific, at times disgusting and often smelly, tests, Fleck discovers most of the ins and outs of the effects of various elements on vampire flesh.

Fahlias, despite his best efforts and a couple of speak with animals spells is unable to get Nocturne to snap out of his funk.  After about two days, Nocturne takes flight to hunt mice only to never return...

Zerash, upon entering one of his nightly meditations with his diety, is visited by an avatar and informed that although Valdir's soul visited the gates to the Death Dragon's realm, it did not enter.  In fact, it went back to the plane from whence it came, somewhat to Naeron's chagrin...  No other attempts to locate Valdir with scrying result in anything other than the darkness and silence of a tomb.

((In case you didn't catch it in game...1800 xp each))


----------



## firehorse (Nov 20, 2007)

Several days pass with very little news.  

After three weeks, news is heard of an outlying small town on the Mittendien border being attacked and razed to the ground.  Although tired and barely recouperated from the Giant War, several squads of regular Mittendien army are sent to investigate and repel the invaders if possible.

Two days after news of the attack on the small town an alarm sounds in the middle of the night in the capital.  Upon reaching the manor, the party and the gathering crowd are halted by several guards.  Before too long, Valdorane approaches and tells the guards to let the party by.  Once inside, they are led to the High Priest's chamber.  The Kaiser is there along with his elite guards.  Inside the room, moonlight shining through an open window shows the bed, the bloody sheets accentuated by several arrows sticking out of the mattress below.  Upon close examination, the arrows have a very familiar fletching, although all black in color now.  The High Priest, assumed murdered, is nowhere to be found.  

The Kaiser, ashen faced, pulls one of the arrows out of the mattress and turns to the party, "What have you to say about this?!"


----------



## Memnus (Nov 26, 2007)

((Damn... I knew I should have gotten to this earlier...))

After a few days of experiments, Fleck invites the Kaiser and the High Priest to Tatiana's demise.  Just outside the city walls, he has arranged her shards in a neat pile in the blazing sun.  He tosses one of the beads of force onto the pile, encasing it solidly in pure force. "Other than that, what's left of her is dust already. And..." He casts the spell to return the stone to its original state. The gray stone turns pink and oozy for just a few seconds, suddenly steaming and evaporating into a thick mist.  The mist lurches for the nearest shade, only to be caught up short in an airtight prison. The angry cloud roils back upon itself, searching in vain for cover, but finding none. After almost twenty seconds, the mist coalesces to ash, a pitiful dusty mound atop several scraps of clothing.

(( The question then is - would Zerash have known what Valdir's absence implied? If so, no way in hell would we have stopped looking for him, let alone for a few weeks... ))


----------



## firehorse (Nov 26, 2007)

((I assumed you wouldn't quit looking for him.  You just couldn't find any traces of him other than occasional flashes of complete darkness and silence.))


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 28, 2007)

Fahlias attempts to determine whee the arrows came from (the window or elsewhere).
Afterwards, he searches for signs of where the High Priest could have gone (Would Track work, or has the room been to disturbed?)


----------



## firehorse (Nov 29, 2007)

By their angle, the arrows seem to have come from inside the room.  Somehow, the priest must have been extricated from the bloody pincushion while the arrows remained.  Tracks, other than what are likely the priest's and those others who have tramped about the room since the discovery, are non-existent.  Oddly, upon examining the walls, bootprints are found about midway up and only in one spot.  No tracks leading up to it or away from it are found.


----------



## Memnus (Nov 29, 2007)

Fleck looks at the arrow the Kaiser holds, and turns pale. "No," he whispers, turning to look at the others in the bed. "No, no no!" He runs to the window and stares off into the night, desperately, then whirls to stare down Zerash. "Why didn't we see this? How did... how didn't..." He sputters and switches unconsciously into Gnomish for a few seconds before regaining himself. His next words come slowly, haltingly, as if he has to pick them extremely carefully. "Is there ... any way to, ah, reverse this? Otherwise... I may need your help in the lab..."

(( Fleck would go on to cook up an anti-vampire cocktail ... Here's a second draft. DMly thoughts? ))

*Holy Blood*

A foul-smelling, glowing mixture of garlic paste, holy water, and alchemical soup, this potion is the vampire hunter's best friend.  When swallowed, the Holy Blood makes the drinker immune to negative energy, energy drain, or death attacks for one hour.  Any vampire attempting a blood drain attack on the drinker immediately suffers 5 hp of damage.  The vampire is also affected as a living creature would be by poison (DC 20, primary damage 2d6 DEX, secondary damage 1d6 DEX).

Moderate necromancy. CR 11th, _death ward_, _ bless water_, _disrupt undead_, Brew Potion, Craft (alchemy) 10 ranks. Price 1500 gp.

(Price is derived as follows: 1400 gp for a theoretical potion of _death ward_, plus a bit for a powerful but limited poison)


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 29, 2007)

"Great," Fahlias says, "we either have a flier or a wall-walker. Either one isn't good. Say, couldn't Tatiana walk on walls? And didn't she fly? We could be dealing with another vampire."
Fahlias goes to fetch his wolf.


----------



## Memnus (Nov 30, 2007)

Fleck aims a withering glare at Fahlias' departing back, adding in Gnomish, _"When I thought no one could be denser than Drack..."_ 

(Treasure split, in round numbers... Drack, have the ring of the ram; Zerash, the scrolls and 2500 gp. Fahlias, 2500 gp and the second bead of force. Also, have four bottles of silversheen, paid for before the split because everyone used some. Fleck, 5500 gp. Any claims on the second ring? Fleck won't use it.)


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 30, 2007)

Fahlias returns with Sventcharir. He casts a spell (Speak with Animals) and leads the silvery wolf to the footprints on the wall (( Is it just me, or does that sound really weird? )). The wold sniffs then begins trying to catch the scent of the attacker. (Does my wolf have any luck?)


----------



## Memnus (Dec 1, 2007)

"Don't bother. You won't find any trace of him." He looks in disgust at the arrows still in the bed. "You've heard how vampires are created, right? Now remember why we were in that gods-forsaken whorehouse in the first place." He gives Fahlias a moment for his inherited dragon intuition to kick in, and goes back to staring out into the night. Without turning, he asks of no one in particular, "I wonder how much elf there is left of him..."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 1, 2007)

"I was merely hoping it might be someone else. There was always the possibility that it was Valdir. I just wished to be completely sure. Though I hardly knew him, he certainly deserved better than becoming undead."
Fahlias goes to the bed, inspecting the arrows. He begins loosening his gloves.
"Fleck, how long ago would you say the High Priest was shot?"


----------



## Ezieer (Dec 1, 2007)

*"Well isn't this just a pickle barrel we are in. I really hope there is another explaination fer it. Maybe he's just gone insane?"* Drack says... grasping at straws.


----------



## Memnus (Jan 7, 2008)

Though you're apparently cut off from your usual official information sources, the newly returned army will clearly not be getting any rest.  Blacksmiths and leathersmiths across the city are overwhelmed with rushed repair work. Little is heard of either Valdorane or the Kaiser, even in rumor.  The thieves' war seems to have gone underground, with no further property damage and only a small rise in the number of bodies in gutters. Zerash's inquiries into restoring the undead to life confirms that an animated body cannot be raised, but there's nothing preventing the animation of a _formerly_ animated body.

After several days of hiding, Fleck eventually emerges from his refuge, looking grim. Bristletail trails at his heel, following even closer than usual, trotting agitatedly.  Fleck fishes in his pocket as he addresses Zerash. "I'm the only one that he'll listen to. Here..." He presses a small pouch into Zerash's claws. "I'll lead you to me in the morning. You'll need to raise ... one of us. I don't know which."

He lowers his head and turns his back, hurrying away, ignoring any response.


----------



## Memnus (Feb 5, 2008)

Zerash is watching a half-orc through a scrying pool, recuperating from the wounds you've delivered him.  After a short silence, he looks up again, talking to someone outside reach of the scrying.

"What do you mean he didn't have the bolts? ... Didn't _show up_? We paid his creepy messenger last night! ... Unless he's been eaten by his scorpions I'll ... No, I wouldn't put it past that one ... what, the east gate? Yeah, I ... fine, send Drundle. Thick brute."

He rolls over again, grumbling.


----------



## Memnus (Mar 4, 2008)

Recap of recent events:

After Fleck's disappearance, the group was ambushed by two cloaked figures with poisoned crossbows.  They lured Drack and Fahlias into a crowded alley, where a splash of alchemist's fire ignited a bunch of crates filled with ... something.  In the resulting blast and smoke, the attackers got away, though not before one sustained major wounds.  Zerash put the fire out before it could spread, but not before attracting a whole lot of attention.  The sergeant of the responding guards believed their story, and offered them a place to stay for the night, because Fahlias was pretty badly poisoned.

The next day, Zerash tried scrying on their attacker.  Not a lot was gained (beyond the above), but a stakeout of the east gate proved a bit fruitful.  A fox headed out of the city, followed shortly by a dwarf. Zerash headed out to follow them and caught the dwarf, losing track of the fox.  Turning on the charm, he scared the wits out of the dwarf (with Drack's help) but didn't get much besides the name of who sent him: Big Fritz, some big boss in the southeast part of the city. The dwarf fled, and Drack tried to follow but gave it up when it was obvious his quarry was onto him.

Zerash sat to wait for the fox to return, who eventually did. He was being skittish, though, and eventually Fahlias came out to talk to him.  Something didn't seem quite right, and Zerash did a True Seeing to check. Turned out the fox was a transformed human, and the disguise being up, turned to flee.  He was temporarily halted by a Command from the priest, and was grappled before he broke his mind free. Turning into a horse got Zerash off of him, but he was halted again by a blade barrier, and saw reason when called on to surrender.  He returned to his human form, but was entirely mute, not talking at all and refusing to give nonverbal answers to direct questions.  Zerash's only remaining idea was to take him to the temple of Os to have the spell lifted...


----------



## evandariel (Apr 29, 2008)

(Assuming we can FFW to morning, and get some of this roleplay out of the way...)

Brennan returns with the morning light. He is still covered in his rugged combat gear, and the seemingly huge chain, studded with spikes, is particularly visible in the rising sun. His hair, while not necessarily dirty, is somewhat matted and touseled, almost as if the man himself had grown a mane. Despite his night in what would appear to be discomfort, he walks with strength and seems well rested. He moves toward the edge of the campfire and squats beside a tree, chewing idly on a piece of grass. "'Ey, gnome, I dun think I heard yer name, less me memory be slippin' somewhat. Mine's Brennan." He glances around at the others, paying Drack's bastard sword a bit of respect as his eyes dart in what most would not recognize as an alert and professional manner around the assembled party. "The dogs smelled somethin's scent aside from yall here, bugger me fer not noticing myself. Look a bit sleep deprived, though. Somethin' come upon ya in the night, other th'n me beautiful self?"


----------



## Memnus (Apr 29, 2008)

Fleck is sitting cross-legged when Brennan returns, his books open around him. He looks up at Brennan, and manages a small smile. "Spingear Spindlefingers. Or, well, Fleck if you must." He closes each of the three books in turn, slipping them into the flat bag slung over his shoulder. As he stands and stretches, the bag shimmers and evaporates. "Forgive my rudeness last night. When hunting vampires, you can't trust anyone until you've seen them in the sun. But, here you are. And no, you weren't our last visitor last night, but I daresay the most, well, least unpleasant one. What are you after, in your travels?"


----------



## evandariel (Apr 30, 2008)

Brennan tugs on one ear, looking around speculatively, "Vampires, eh? Never one to please, they be.. And yeah, I be quite accustomed ta both th' dark an' the light, so unless theys gone and changed th' rules, I ain't no vampire, last I checked anyway." He stops to scratch at his beard, and looks back over his shoulder into the wood, "Dun worry about any rudeness this way er that, the only rude thing I found las' night was tha sentry ya had ta greet me."

Brennan leans back against a tree and begins to file his nails on a silvered dagger that suddenly appears in his right hand. "I tol' the las' guy tha' I just been wandering here and there, doin' what needs doin'. I like a good fight now an' again to boil out some of the stress of me day, and I can't very well be makin' money outta wood and stone. I managed ta come upon some veins of certain precious metals, but they ran dry and now I be on the move again. Frost giants took me place a while back an' I haven' had the funds ta make me a place ta call home. I don't like them what can't stay quite dead enough though, so iff'n ya be needin' a hand, Springear, ya got one here. As I said before," He grimaces, "them things give me goosebumps, and that always makes me mad. So I make a point a relievin' meself of what be causing the upset, iff'n ya take my meaning." He flexes both arms at his last statement and looks at Fleck.


----------



## Memnus (May 1, 2008)

"A miner, huh? You move awfully fast for one. That's good. I hope you're good with that bow, too, because our antagonist is better. Until we can get as many blades as close to him as possible, he has the upper hand. _Supposedly_, we have allies that will help us trap him into getting that close, but I do not trust them."

He sighs, and scratches at his beard. "And after that, well, we need an expert burglar. Don't suppose you're that as well?"


----------



## evandariel (May 1, 2008)

"There be a couple a good solutions ta that there problem. Give me one good whack at him and I'll keep 'im from goin more than a handful of paces at any one time. Then there's this here net I carry around for some of me more flighty prey. I ain't no wonder with it, but I can usually throw it good 'nuff ta get tha job done." Brennan jumps up from his squatting position, "And aye, I may well be one o' tha fastest 'miners' ya ever did see this side tha world." He doesn't strike one as the bragging sort, but more that of a matter-of-fact individual.


----------



## Memnus (May 6, 2008)

"Yes, but can your net hold a bat? What about cloud? It'll have to. Unless we can ... prevent ..." He trails off as his eye defocus and he stares at nothing for a few seconds. "Interesting. I wonder who could do that." He blinks and looks back at Brennan. "Sorry. You were saying?"


----------



## firehorse (May 13, 2008)

((Zerash, if you check this, I'm RPing Zerash as he tells the party he has to leave them for an uncertain amount of time to check on rumors of his sister.  It seems the party may have not stopped the lich-making ceremony in time...))


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 30, 2008)

The party has gathered again, now in the caves that housed the three juvenile green dragons that had attacked them earlier....  Fahlias has gotten Fleck raised by a priest of Os, and led Fleck along the group's trail to find them in the dragons' lair.

It's the morning after the fight with the two kobolds that had been hiding out in the lair.  One kobold is dead, the other teleported or plane shifted away to escape.

Treasure has been gathered into your various extradimensional storage spaces, and Argus has asked how the group will be getting to Mittendien now....


----------



## firehorse (Oct 27, 2008)

Being permanently banished from Mittendien's capital only serves to reinforce Valdir's resolve to not trust humans with power (and his new favored enemy focus).  Once outside of the guards' meager bowshot ranges, Valdir promptly turns around, gives them the Archer's two-finger "Pluck Yew" insulting salute and vows to go to Naeron before he'll help the Kaiser save himself from himself ever again.

Once this bit of business is done he leads the party to the woods outside, using his ranger skills to cover their tracks in case one of the city guards decided to reply to his salute.

Once in a secure area, he gathers them together and poses the question on all their minds: _"What wonderful adventure should we embark on now?"  

"For my part, I have been itching lately to take matters into my own hands and endeavor to make the orc nation pay for what they did to my family.  The Lorlynian leadership won't do anything and our past endeavors were unsatisfactory to me.  We are of a level of skill now that I think we can do something more fitting to the attrocities they have imposed on my family and Lorlyinia in general."

"As for other options, I know Fleck has been itching for some time to effect a similar sort of justice and solution to the Ulruzian Slave Trade either from the supply end or others.  Fahlias here has also mentioned some wrong from his past that may require righting."_

All that being said, Valdir sits patiently whittling out a new arrow shaft while waiting for the next of the party to chime in.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 27, 2008)

Fahlias chuckles a little at Valdir's "salute" to the guards. He is happy to be reunited with his canine companion, Sventcharir, and the wolf walks easily at Fahlias' side.

“Lorlynia or Ulruz sound like good choices. Frankly, I think some time in the forests would do me good. Thank you for thinking of me, Valdir, but my business can wait for some time. While we may be strong, and defeated Sarashnethiros, my quarry is far stronger and I do not wish to risk failure after coming so far. Orc hunting would be a good way to pass the time, I think. And it would help us sharpen our respective crafts.”

Fahlias leans back and sits against a tree, scratching Svent behind his ears.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 28, 2008)

"Eh, you know I don't care where we go, long as it involves some skull-smashing.  Orcs, hobgoblins, dragons, giants, it don't make no difference to me." Argus says from his spot sitting on the grass.  "Though I don't particularly want to stay 'round the middle-lands.  Got some folks to avoid out here, so I'd rather head well north or well south of here.  Maybe go back to the islands for awhile."


----------



## firehorse (Nov 25, 2008)

After the fight is over and Valdir tires of tormenting the 3-armed ugly, he helps participate in the gathering of the goodies from the dark elves and their buddies.  Once everything is gathered and piled in the middle of the village, Valdir proposes a plan: "After we pick and choose what we want for ourselves, I suggest we set aside some of what is left over to give to the town to rebuild and pay Sarynlee enough to get her employer to leave her alone." 

"Another item of business we should decide on is what we need to do to ensure the dark elves don't come back."


----------



## Crazy-San (Dec 1, 2008)

After looting what he can, Kralic sits down next to one of the houses and leans back against it, rolling his neck.  "Just how much are you saying we should give them for fighting their battle?  Last I heard it's usually the ones doing the fighting for someone else that get payed.  And on a someone unrelated note, those big guys have a pretty strong grip"  He rolls his shoulders and stretches before relaxing against the wall some.


----------



## Memnus (Dec 3, 2008)

"Enough to hire a band of craftsmen from nearby, at least. Think of it as punitive damages from the aggressors. He coughs, dryly. "We should make a stop at the nearest city. I'm sure the garrison would be interested in hearing about raids like this, and have the wherewithal to purchase a few weapons to use in retaliation. Seems to solve just about everyone's problems.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 3, 2008)

Fahlias nods in agreement with Fleck and Valdir. "Definitely. We should at least contribute to their rebuilding. I don't know what we could do to stop any further attacks though. We gave them a good battle, but the dark elves are certainy stubborn. Alerting a garrison is probably the best course of action, particularly since we can't face those elves in their own element."

Fahlias stretches and starts to walk around a little bit as he talks. 

"As for alerting that garrison, I can travel fastest, and can take a couple people with me if anyone wants to come along and help. Maybe we'd be able to sell some of the gear those raiders were carrying while we're at it. That is, if someone could tell me where the nearest city is..."

((Unless my +17 in Knowledge (Geography) doesn't tell me.))


----------



## Memnus (Dec 4, 2008)

"Isn't that what I just ... said...? In any case, it'll take them a few days to be able to effectively guard here. And we have no idea if the raiders will try again soon, try again later, or just head elsewhere. Or for that matter, how many elsewheres there are for them to head."


----------



## Memnus (Apr 14, 2009)

Fleck gets a small room to stay in, rather than necessarily stay with Szitha's creepy caravan. By the next noon, he's got his lab fully set up on the floor, papers scattered all over the bed, and small vials and envelopes scattered in whatever open spaces are available. Some of the pages are half-finished letters, some are scrolls in other wizards' handwriting, but most are simply the scattered pages of his unbound spellbooks.


----------



## firehorse (Apr 15, 2009)

After finding out where Fleck has decided to set up his shop, Szitha and his brother return to their 'creepy' caravan and rest for the night.  After the typical renewal of spells and reinstitution of the twice daily Heroes' Feast that was put on hold by the requirements of the Wind Walking spells, they resecure the caravan and hide it as best as possible.  Returning to town, they seek out Fleck and the rest of the party.  Not wanting to interrupt the gnome, they set up a guard schedule outside his door.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 15, 2009)

Fahlias purchases a masterwork buckler and later returns to Falarn's tower, giving the elven wizard his bow and new buckler and paying completely for their enchantments and the lesser strength enchancing belt. After that, he goes to find a temple of Os to purchase 2 potions of _cure serious wounds_ and a wand of _cure light wounds_.

The half-dragon sleeps in the forest for the night and hunts some in the morning with his lupine friend before returning to town around noon to check in with the rest of the party.

_OOC: Just getting +1 on buckler and bow. And I know the total already, paying 21,415 GP. _


----------



## Steven7 (Mar 30, 2010)

"So you like big hitters, I'll get you a hitter big enough to squish a great one. All you have to do is take this bag of coins and tell him where you found it. Say you got it right here in this field from a squished man. Say theres more because (Cerys pulls his hat off, and shows the ettin all the coins inside it) there are. You're not lying, you got the coins from a small person's body, and theres more coins to take back."
"If you get the chief to come out here, I will get you that hitter, the biggest best hitter you can imagine one with fire on it so it cooks anything you squish."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 30, 2010)

Achuakgarurt seems to struggle with the thought. The draco-ettin looks quite skeptical about the whole idea. *“Not want to squish Great Ones. They big-high chiefs… But not get coins from squishied man, got coins from you. ‘Dat no-real talk, and Chief get mad. But Chief not come out for little shinies ever. Chief only go out of cave for big stuff.”*

[sblock=OOC]
If you want to see how I did those text tricks, click the quote button at the bottom of this post.
[/sblock]


----------



## Steven7 (Mar 31, 2010)

"Well fine then, I thought we were friends, I'm even giving you something if you do it...you just start walking that way, I never want to see you again."
(Pointing the opposite direction of where the cave is located.)


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 11, 2010)

First Arrow Galanyyr turns back to his map and begins making small marks of his own, after dismissing you, though Cerys remains behind. The elf pauses for a moment, saying over his shoulder,  “Why haven’t you left, human?”

Meanwhile, Szitha and Ak’man are still in Mersella’s shop. She says,  “Well, like I said, it’s a bit over twenty thousand gold for each shield and twenty-five thousand for that dodge ring. Now, you said you had fifty-five thousand, and this good dwarf has fifteen thousand on-hand. Together, those will cover the costs of each item. And you can bring whatever you have to sell, so I can have a look at it. I’m always happy to trade. This is a store, after all, though I don’t deal in many weapons. Barrhan is better at making armor than blades.”


----------



## firehorse (May 12, 2010)

Szitha rolls out the portable hole on the floor of the shop.  "Thiss iss what we gathered from our rescent battless.  If you trade in thesse itemss, pleasse let me know what you are willing to pay for them.

Ass far ass the shieldss and ringss, I can pay for them now.

Szitha and Szenthrass both dig out 45,000gp (21000 from Szitha, 24000 from Szenthrass) worth of gems and hand them to Mersella.  Turning to Ak'Man, Szitha offers him 10,000 worth to help pay for the ring.

"If we ssell thesse itemss now, you can reimbursse me from the ssale.  If not, I trusst you to pay it back at that later time."


----------



## Steven7 (May 12, 2010)

Mr. Cerys straightens up and looks the First arrow in the eye, "I come to you with the possible offer of reinforcements, before you say anything hear me out, yes, they are most likely going to be human. Yes they will most likely be from Mittendein, and yes Mittendein would see this as a favor owed for a favor given. The troops will most lkely be capable armsmen able to hold a fortified position indefintely and an open position for a while anyway. 
I say most likely as I've yet to meet the troops personally, but I trust my countrymen implicitly.
They'll serve their commander or me, but work under your orders for the defense and if you feel the need they can be dispatched to the smaller outlying villages to deal with the threats there while you concentrate your own forces here in Barbeni.
If you refuse my help, then so be it, innocent lives will be on your head, not mine. The question stands, will you rebuff the assistance of a bunch of armed foreign humans, or will you accept the help of some friendly neighbors?
I must have your decision by this evening, or else I fear it will be too late.
I'll be at the Gilded Bow making preparations if you require me."


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 12, 2010)

The First Arrow frowns and glares at Cerys. “First you bring me half-answers and useless information. Only that wizardess gave me the knowledge I needed. Now, you offer help, but with strings attached. I _know_ we cannot save everyone under threat, but I will save as many as possible. And I will do it _without_ the assistance of greedy Mittendeinish outlanders. Now leave. Before I have you thrown off the tree.”

======================================

Mersella takes a look into the portable hole. “I don’t deal much in weapons, though there are a couple other mages who do. Some of those armors look rather big, which will make them hard trade afterwards, though Barrhan might be able to do something with that…” She seems to be talking to herself a little, at this point, vocally evaluating most of the pieces she can see. She finishes with, “I’ll deal with the rings, amulets, belts and such, and a few of the suits of armor. But it has one unholy stink to the lot. Where did you get this stuff anyway?”


----------



## Steven7 (May 12, 2010)

Mr. Cerys bows and leaves the room looking for Niladaya and Lurass.

"I need you two to brief me on zhe political situation here, how many camps, who're the big players in each camp, which camps are "elf-only" and which camps are "pro-human". I also need to know who put zhat stick up the First Arrow's arse, who's the "Second Arrow" and who else runs the town. Oh, how did things go at zhe war college?
One other thing, what do you think of someone who places their pride above innocent lives?"


----------



## firehorse (May 14, 2010)

Szitha nods to Mercella.  "I completely undersstand dear lady.  Many of thesse itemss came from ettin/green dragon sspawn and orc/green dragon sspawn.  We sstumbled upon them and, after much battle and sstrife, cleaned their lair out.  They sseem to have inherited thier non-dragonic heritage'ss averssion to bathing.

We alsso sstumbled upon a larger plan to coordinate attackss on Lorlyinian citiess ssuch as thiss one by more tribess of thesse dragon sspawn.  Ssome of my companionss are attempting to warn your military ass we sspeak.

Szitha instructs the skeletons in the hole to pull out all the items Mercella wishes to consider.  Pleasse exscusse my sservantss, they are harmlesss."


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 18, 2010)

First Arrow Galanyyr pauses for a moment.  “I might be able to pressure the mages of the city to provide our forces with teleportation to the cities. If enough of them are capable, we might be able to establish a force at each location. I have thirty elven soldiers available, with enough to still keep some order here, and ten of the Seledyne Rangers, myself not included. I am loath to leave Barbeni undefended, so I’m not committing everything. But that much should be able to hold the towns, in conjunction with their own guardsmen.”

Chief MacRorie nods.  “Aye, and I’ve got another twenty fighting men I can add to tha’. As fer ye, I’d say we could best use yer talents at Liannodel or Serysian, if’n ye don’t want to stay ‘ere.”

The First Arrow turns and quietly says to one of his retinue to go back to the garrison and send escorts out to rouse the mages and ask them for teleporting services and scrolls.


----------

